# March & April 2ww Testers ~ TTC with TX



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to your 
New home for March and April's 2WW Testers 

Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

sarah leeds, 1st Mar, ICSI, 
Sible, 1st Mar, IVF
Angels4Me, 1st Mar, IVF, 
abouttoblast, 2nd Mar, IVF
Morph, 2nd Mar, ICSI, 
chandu, 3rd Mar, DIVF
loumc, 3rd Mar, IVF/ICSI, 
manchu, 4th Mar, ICSI
elia74, 4th Mar, IVF, 
ljs,TBC , FET
Shell30, TBC ,ET, 
Arctix, TBC,FET, 
clasha1, 4th Mar, FET, 
✿Penny✿, 4th Mar, FET, 
Amz2006, 5th Mar, ICSI, 
Lilla My, 6th Mar, DEICSI
annieline, 6th Mar, IVF, 
sandy2009, 6th Mar, ET
lexie, 8th Mar, IVF, 
md2b, 8 Mar, ICSI
amber13, 9th Mar, TBC
cookies81, 9th Mar, FET, 
pamk, 9th Mar, IVF, 
jarjj, 9th Mar, ICSI, 
rungirl, 9th Mar, Nat
CathP, 10th Mar, IVF, 
angels82, 10th Mar, IVF
Donksi, 10th Mar, ICSI, 
BooஐWantsBaby, 10th Mar, IVF, 
tobeornottobe?, 10th Mar, IVF/ICSI, 
viviloves, 10th Mar , FET, 
Pigloo, 10 Mar, IVF, 
kerribluecat, 10 Mar, FET, 
kirstycameron, 11th Mar, ICSI, 
jellybaba, 11th Mar, ICSI, 
sebsie, 11th Mar, ICSI
daisylea33, 11th Mar, ET, 
TraceyLouise, 12th Mar, IVM,  
may2, 12th Mar, IVF,  
julespenfold, 13th Mar, FET
Lovejoyslady, 13th Mar, TBC,  
Susan01, 13th Mar, IVF, 
Willow09, 13th Mar, ICSI,  
Newday, TBC ,FET, 
mariabelfast, 8th Mar, TBC,  
Star02, 12th Mar, IVF, 
monkeyuk, 12th Mar, ICSI
Frindabelle, 12th Mar, IVF
jsmithuk, 12th Feb, TBC,  
stardust10, 15th Mar, IUI
hellybellyjelly, 15th Mar, ET, 
Pear, 15th Mar, ICSI, 
ButterflyHen, 16th Mar, IUI, 
cutelittlepumpkin, 16th Mar, FET, 
Mostin, 16th Mar, TBC
snozyrozy, 16th Mar, DEICSI, 
Christina2010, 16th Mar, ET
swaps, 16th Mar, ICSI
SamJ, 16th Mar, Clo, 
paulababy, 17th, FET, 
littlemouse, 17th Mar, ICSI, 
darkhorse76, 18th Mar, ICSI
Kerryann S, 18th Mar, ICSI, 
NTB1, 18th Mar, ET, 
floral, 18th Mar, DEICSI, 
suzia, 19th Mar, ICSI, 
HendryHope, 19th Mar, Clo, 
Pati, 20th Mar, ICSI
fred73, 20 Mar, DIUI, 
Purplechameleon, 21st Mar, FET
keyno1, 21st Mar, ET
Pinktink, 21st Mar, IVF, 
sequinn, 22nd Mar, DIUI, 
lecras, 22nd Mar, FET
bettyboop13, 22nd Mar, IVF, 
ladyc78, 23rd Mar, ICSI, 
kay83, 23rd Mar, IVF, 
pepperoni, 25th Mar, ET,  
antnjoxx, 25th Mar, ICSI
shazziebear, 26th Mar, ICSI, 
princess30, 26th Mar, ICSI, 
Jojo2, 26th Mar, FET, 
George250, 26th Mar, FET, 
lu28, 27th Mar, IUI
glohen, 28th Mar, ICSI
Coco Ruby, 28th Mar, IVF
gestonebaby, 29th Mar, ICSI
Andrea Az, 29th Mar, IVF, 
Corie, 29th Mar, IVF
elcfoxy, 30th Mar, IVF
Suse14, 30 Mar, IVF, 
Monkeymoo, 31st Mar, IVF
zoe 1, 31st Mar, FET,  
Oestre, TBC, ICSI
Piggy25, 1st Apr, ICSI, 
jeanange, 1st Apr, IVF
Sienna Twinkle, 1st Apr, IVF, 
guccimama, 1st Apr, FET, 
JJR81, 1st Apr, IVF
Marnie07, 1st Apr, IVF, 
MISS YUMMY 40, 1st Apr, DEIVF
janie b, 3rd Apr, ICSI
Laura W, 4th Apr, FET
Wynnie, 4th Apr, TBC
kathyandadrian, 5th Apr, IVF
NickyNoodles, 5th Apr, TBC
Wease, 6th Apr, FET
michelleD, 6th Apr, FET
mixedspice5, 6th Apr, IVF/ICSI
SusanG, 6th Apr, DE/IVF
CAT_77, 7th Apr, FET
Lilla My, 8th Apr, DEFET
beanie_1, 9th Apr, IUI
avjmh, 9th Apr, IVF
jackabean72, 9th Apr, ET
Rho1, TBC, FET
MyrnaH, 10th Apr, IVF
kelstary, 11th Apr, IVF
poodlelover, 12 Apr, FET




Much love, Natalie & Frankie xxx​
We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from early February so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!! 
Each post on this thread will be modified with a green tick on the top left corner by myself or Frankie B.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Please could you update me on your list - got a BFP on 24/02/2010!!

Saff, no real symptoms at the moment - sore boobs, really exhausted, peeing all the bloomin' time.  Also felt a bit queasy today.  I'm determined not to moan about any of it!!  I wanted this so much and it seems ungrateful to complain!!


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Just bookmarking

xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi just bookmarking too xxxx


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

for BFN's
 for BFP's
Out of my little negative rut thank goodness. Halfway there so no point getting down. What will be will be.
Positive vibes and   for all the other ladies on 2ww
Mariaxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi skybreeze,
will you update me please, ET 26/02 OTD 12/03
tnanks may


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey sky breeze can you add me too please?

It was IVF OTD 12th March  

thank you
xx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Bookmarking.
BFPs -    
BFNs -


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi can you please add me we are doing a natural cycle otd is 9th March.


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello can you add me we had ICSI day 3 ET OTD 11th March - if I can hold out that is!!

Had a night sweat last night in bed which usually means af is due for me but its only day 5 after ET for me today so its a bit soon for af to show up - plenty of pains and trickling downstairs too - I reckon its those god damn crinone gel thingys you have to use at night causing the trickling but not too sure about the pains, maybe its just pains from healing after the EC - anyone who can re-assure me I would be eternally grateful

p.s whats book marking??

Jx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

bookmarking! oh hate hate the 2ww   oh im not peein alot bad sign right


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Cookies - If you're drinking loads and not peeing a lot it's a sign of OHSS so get yourself checked out.  Otherwise, drink more and you'll pee more!!!

Jellybaba - I had a lovely "wet" feeling too, it was only discharge.  I had the bum-bullets so it wasn't those, but maybe it is the gel.  Had pains too, some like AF pains and some that were a bit sharper, below my belly button off to either side, so think that was probably healing.  Didn't have any night sweats though, although I'm ususally freezing overnight.

Love and babydust to everyone testing this week - hold out till your OTD   .  If it's positive it will be positive on the day, and if it's negative there's no advantage to finding out and stressing yourself out and making yourself upset about it, it could change at the last minute.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

_Hi ladies

I have update the list, if there is anything wrong please let me or Frankie know. 

Hazel ~ Huge Congratulations on you pregnancy. Have you posted on FF's *Bun in the Oven ~ CLICK HERE * Take care xxxx

Rungirl ~ When you say natural cycle, do you mean natural FET? Or TTC Naturally? If your are totally 'natural' then we do have a TTC Naturally thread on the 2ww board. I know its not bizy compared to this thread. And you care more then welcome to keep posting here. Just to let you know that most ladies here are on 'IVF and IUI' cycles. Good luck.

Natalie xxxx_


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry girls, quick me post,

How late can you get implantation bleeding? Im 10dp3dt and have just had a tiny bit of light brown when I wiped (sorry TMI) I really hope my period is not arriving.....


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi skybreeze myself an Penny are testing on the 4th not the 5th


----------



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi, please can you add me....I've had iui and otd is 15th March. Thanks


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your support you guys - needing the next few days to fly in!

Has it ever worked for anyone on here with a medeicated FET?


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Clasha, 

I'm wondering the same as you, OTD is 3.3.10 from first medicated FET. Ive not felt that positive throughout so not long now! Ive not had any syptoms at all have you? XX


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Skybreeze,

I'm all natural this month, didn't realize its was ivf and isci, could you send me the link to the natural 2ww, thanks hun.xxx


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Shell cheers for getting back to me hun this is driving me crazy! have pg tests in the bathroom and they keep lookin at me to test them haha just cant bear it incase its bad news and my official test day isnt till thursday.

Only symptoms ave had are tummy cramps and ave been feelin really dizzy!  Could be side effects of the pessaries and hrt though eh? xx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Bookmarking


----------



## lexie (May 6, 2008)

Evening all!!

Angels4me- am so sorry to hear about your BFN honey sending you a great big  .Understand your sadness completely.take time out for yourself and have a big glass of wine Take care and hope your dreams come true in the future xx

Rachelbw-hiya hope you are doing ok honey?I'm ok although felt very bizarre all day nauseous very bloated shooting pain blah blah blah.Par for the course I guess.Roll on the 8th if I get to OTD this time!

Amz2006-yes you can have late implantation so fingers Xd that is what it is. Good luck you are nearly there!!x

Cookies81-sometimes I'm on the loo 5 times an hour other times once an hour.am drinking steadily but not necking it like its going out of fashion.Your body absorbs what it needs and then the rest well- down the toilet!!

Mariabelfast- gald you feeling better so stressful all this isn't it?I've had a bit of a cry before coming on here just feel so odd today covinced AF on way as this is the dreaded day 8(I bled last time)  PLEEEEEEASE!!!!!!!!

jarjj-hurray good to see you on the 2WW not long for you to wait though you test just a day after me!!Best of luck for your blasts xx

Congrats to all those with a  

Well I feel absolutely MASSIVE I daren't even get on any scales or measure my waist its ridiculous!!If I get a BFP I will embrace elasticated waists dont get me wrong _as my mate said when she was pregnant it was the most liberating time of her life because she had spent most of her adult life breathing in and for 9 monthe she didn't have to worry about that haha!!! 
Right signing off for now and hoping and praying  stays away!! xx


----------



## lexie (May 6, 2008)

Angels82- sorry forgot to reply to your question on the old thread!!Yes I would love to do primary school teaching.am thinking that if I'm lucky to get a BFP will do voluntary work as teaching assistant with a view to doing the course(I'll be gounded with work and unable to fly if pregnant and as I don't live close enough to my base to work on the ground for the company it'll be good to do something constructive with my time.)then if I'm really hooked I could apply for my PGCE in September for the academic year 2011.Alternatively if its a BFN I could still do the odd day voluntary on my days off between trips anyway!! Thanks for the insight xx


----------



## lexie (May 6, 2008)

This is my last post tonight honestly hahaha!! BBC 1 9pm drama "5 days" with Suranne Jones (ex Corrie) every night this week supposed to be excellent x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Penny hope ure doing ok not heard from you xxx


----------



## nikki0703 (Jan 27, 2010)

book marking


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Morning ladies,
Lexie   af stays away 

Angels  

Good luck to all thos having EC and ET today

AFM, something strange happened to me this morning, at about 01.00, i woke up for a wee. i finished and went back to bed but couldn't sleep because of cramps. it was so sever that we called clinics emergency line. it was as if i was having a miscarriage. they advice to take paracetamol and come in the morning for a scan if it persists. 30 minutes (felt like eternity) later i felt better and slept off. Nothing like this happened with my first cycle. please, somebody tell me it is normal
May


----------



## Donksi (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi skybreeze, can you add me please, i had icsi and my OTD IS 10TH MARCH


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Skybreeze, 

Can you please add me, i had ivf and OTD is 12th March  

Feeling a bit blue today, does anyone know of any success stories with 3 cell embie??  Can't help feeling it's not going to work.  Trying to stay positive but just want to be realistic.


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Star02......3.... is the magic number.....!!!

I don't know any specific BFP's with a 3cell, but know of plenty with a 2cell, so PMA hun x

SJ xxx


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks you SarahJayne.  Well i guess if people can succeed with 2 then i may still be in with a chance.


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Star, I'm a bit like you today too   I'm feeling waaaaay 'out there' like I'm in a limbo or something!  
Desperately trying to spot a symptom, I've had a few AF pains but thats about it 
xxx


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Can I join the symptom spotting club too lol?

Getting that heavy bloated af crampy feeling today, roll on next week


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

jellybaba said:


> Can I join the symptom spotting club too lol?
> 
> Getting that heavy bloated af crampy feeling today, roll on next week


  come on in! I know exactly what you are talking about, my belly feels a bit heavy am i going mad? 
xxx


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok glad you both said that.  I am bloated and fell heavy and look like i'm 6 months pregnant!  Consultant said that it was because i was petite but this is a joke.  Everytime i move from my desk i'm putting on my cardigan to cover my stomach.  

Oily skin from PCOS is starting to rear it's ugly head - was panicing that this was a sign it hadn't worked. 

At least the sun is shinning.

xxx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm quite slim too I'm getting the royal hump with not being to do my trousers up!   

Weather looks gorgeous, but I'm stuck in this office


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

That's reassuring as i am struggling to button my jeans up


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Skybreeze.

Can you add me too. We've just been through our first round of IVF with otd 13 March.


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## Christina2010 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi All,

I am also on the dreaded 2ww! Could you please add me to the list I had egg transfer on 27th Feb and will be doing a HPT on 16th March. Fingers crossed   For evryone


----------



## lexie (May 6, 2008)

Evening everyone!!

well I hope  you are all teetering on the right side of sanity,I'm all over the place today!!

May2-still no sign of AF today there's been a lot of knicker checking in the loo and holding of breath!!however lots of very sharp pains running up my back.DH convinced its just wind!!That I can cope with just   You must have been beside yourself at 1am this morning honey glad the pains settled down and that today has been better?x

Welcome to the new girls Star02.Christina2010,Donksi 

Jellybaba and Frindabelle and Star02-completely with you on the belly front feel really heavy and I've got a severe muffin top going on!!Lots of long tops are the order of the day I think!!Doesn't help that I am also very hungry!!

On that note am off to get a curry down my neck YUM!!


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Bloating, wind, cramps , constipation the joy of the 2ww. and we all think each little twinge means something.   Sooo hard not to over analyse. 
I,ve 6d left to official test date but im gonna cheat & test day before just cos it's the weekend. Thats how im justifying it to myself. Doing some serious knicker checking as ive had AF cramps for a few days now. Roll on Sunday!


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Maria - ave had crampin all throughout this 2ww - the nurse told me AF wouldnt come because of the pessaries and hrt - not sure if that is right or not xx


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Its so evil the way the pessaries mimic Af and pregnancy symptoms. wouldn't it be graet if we could just switch off for the 2 weeks, its like torture


----------



## daisylea33 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Glad i'm not the only one who can't do up her jeans ..they seem to be hanging round my  at the moment ..as stomach to bloated to button the flys. 

Sending you all lots of     and    
and hoping we all get our BFPs followed by a healthy and viable pregenancy. And in 8 months healthy and strong beautiful babies.       

 everyone who is testing over the next 2ww.

lots of    


Daisy.xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well it looks like I belong here now   didn't think I was goona get here! had an issue with my lining being too thick   

Anyway I had medicated FET (my 1st FET) and transfer was yesterday! So OTD is the 16th March, if I get that far, I tested 9dp3dt on my last tx    LOL  

CLP


----------



## *Leanne* (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Think I belong here have been reading for a few weeks, I had e/t last Mon and had two compacting embryos transferred. OTD is not until 7th March but I have almost given up hope as have been testing all week and have no sign of a positive  . On my last cycle I tested early as well!!! I am sure If it had worked I would have a positive already!!!!

So sorry for me post, Good luck to everyone testing this week hope to see lots of BFP's xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Leanne   the hcg may just not be enough for the pee stick to detect it yet, hang on in there to otd it all depends when implantation occurs hon, stay positive


----------



## *Leanne* (Apr 9, 2008)

Thankyou, Im trying to but just have this feeling!!!


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

I'm glad I'm not alone in this 2ww madness. I'm 7dp2dt and I really feel like I'm losing the plot today.   I had dull cramps and an unusual ache in my pelvic bone all day yesterday but feel ok so far this morning. Symptom spotting is making me crazy.  

Lot's of   and   to everyone!


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

hi all

lost this thread somehow.

I tested negative on Monday but had a very faint positive(pee stick) yesterday and today no line at all. Went to hospital for a blood test yesterday - not sure whether to stop meds as want to make sure. I had ET on 17 Feb.....would this show up on HPT by now?

thank you
angels


----------



## Morph (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,

My OTD was yesterday (2nd March) and we have a BFP!!  I'm on cloud nine as I was convinced it hadn't worked (have been having menstrual type pains for days and our embryo wasn't the best quality).

Don't give up eveyone 'it isn't over until it's over'.  Best wishes and good luck to you all.

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all am due to test tomorrow and all my positivity has gone out the window! Woke up this morning in tears and they just wont stop. Just have a feeling there is nothing there!

Would do a test but what if its negative?? Would it change to positive overnight?

My hubby works away and am just at the end of my tether xxxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Viviloves: i didnt get a line this morning   bit strange as had a faint one yesterday. i think its prob a neg.

Clasha: hang in there. i wish i could console you but i know what an extreme rollercoaster this is. it is a form of torture eh. i still dont know if i should stop my meds!?!  there is  nothing you can do to change the result. can you try and keep busy today    

Morph: you luck girl....congratulations, i can feel your glee. well done you.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Girls

Skybreeze could you add me to the summary list, this is my first IVF and OTD is 10th March.

I am 5dtp3dt had one 8 cell and one 7 cell transferred, going insane, got no symptoms, had some slight twinges and v mild af like cramps... 

Good luck to everyone and try to resist testing early!!!!  

Pigloo


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Viv - yes the clinic told me this time my period wont come becuase of the 2 pessaries a day and the progynova tablets - presume if i get a negative tomorrow i stop all these things then my period will come...

This 2 ww has been torture - praying for an overnight miracle!!


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

dum de dum dum dum - anyone else feeling like they wish they could wind the clock on

I have had a dull ache in the middle of my back since y'day and the usual heavy tummy feeling  - I'm fed up symptom spotting


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Clasha, this forum is full of people that had a negative the day before their OTD and still got a positive the next day.  Don't lose hope sweetie, it's not over until it's over.  We'll all be here for you either way, to send you big hugs or big cheers.  Good luck for tomorrow.

xxxxxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

tested early with a very sensitive pregnancy test and its a bfn, i dont belive it will change by otd, so Im going to take a break from ff and anything to do with infertility will have a good cry quickly know before dh arrives, bye ladies wish you all the best in your journey


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Hazel I hope your right - prayin for a miracle overnight! Not that al sleep much xxx


----------



## ButterflyHen (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, 

Had IUI yesterday after follicle reduction. 

Test date is 16th March. 

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## elia74 (Apr 16, 2009)

it's bfn for me...AF not here yet but OTD confirmed the negative early hpt. very sad....


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear your sad news  - is it your OTD today or haver u tested early? xx


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Elia so sorry to read your news, take care of yourself and DH

J x


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all

So sorry for the BFNs.  It's such a horrible thing to go through after putting so much into the treatment.  Big hugs and hope your time will come very soon

Please can I be added to the list.  ET yesterday and OTD 15/03/10.  This is my third 2ww and it doesn't get any easier.

Big congrats to anyone with a BFP - Always great to hear the positive stories.

Lots of love

Helen X


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

wishing you good luck Helen


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Helen hopefully 3rd time lucky for you mrs  

Jx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Jellybaba and Angels4me.  I really hope is is third time lucky.  I notice Jellybaba that you also had an 8 and 6 cell transferred - snap honey! 

Best of luck to both of you anyway and indeed to everyone testing in the next few weeks.  

I have been lazing on the sofa since yesterday morning after the transfer.  Tomorrow, my dh and I are going to pick my parents up from the airport.  They have been in NZ for 5 weeks (lucky things).  I can't wait to see them - Think it will be a great distraction from everything.  Part of me thinks that I should have another day of rest but weighing it up I think seeing mum and dad will be more therapeutic.  What's everyone elses verdict on the full rest thing?   

Anyway, please please blow me bubbles for good luck as this may be our last 2ww - I just don't know whether I'll be strong enough to go through another treatment if it's a BFN 

Helen XxxX


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Well Helen I can tell you that the day after ET I was flying around Tesco pushing a trolley! I had been lying about the house all week and was so fed up I just thought stuff this I'm going shopping! I felt so guilty when I got home I just put my feet up for the rest of the day so I'd say its up to you and how you feel, I know I was ready to be up and about sooner than I was supposed to be..

I'n sure you will be really excited to see your mum and dad, just arrange to do something nice like go out for tea and have an early night, I'm sure that wont take too mush out of you, especially seeing as someone else is doing the cooking AND the dishes! lol  
Jx
oh, P.s They never told me at the hospital to have total rest after ET, just said carry on as normal..!!


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Helen, I had about 1 day of rest in my whole 2ww, the day of transfer I went shopping in the afternoon, and 3 days afterwards we spent the entire day rushing around, cleaning, food shopping, and then had DH's birthday party in the evening.  I was quite pleased to come back to work for a rest!!!  And got a BFP last week.  I had the attitude that if it wasn't going to work, it wasn't going to work and all the resting in the world wasn't going to change that.  Likewise if it was going to work, it was going to work.  

Don't stress about doing it.  Remember, most "normal" people don't even know they're pregnant by this point and will mountain-climb, horse ride, rollerskate, have very bouncy nookie and everything.  It won't fall out.  My transfer guy said that when you stand up, it floats up not down, so it won't go anywhere.

xxxxx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for the advice Jellybaba and Hazel..  MASSIVE congrats Hazel on your    ^pompom

Well I've definately made up my mind now that I'm going to just enjoy tomorrow (obviously I won't be letting my dad pick me up and fling me around Heathrow or anything in all the excitement!!!) but will be a great tonic to escape the   of the 2ww.  

I am taking A/L from work at the moment, only because I work as an Occupational Therapist in a rehab hospital and it's pretty hands on with stroke patients etc.  Luckily I have to take it anyway before end of March so that was good timing really.

Lots of love everyone

Helen XXX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Clasha - hang in there honey, you asked if anyone had had a BFP from medicated FET.... well err yes, I got mine this morning........... shhhhhhhhhh I don't want to say it out loud yet I can't quite believe it! 

Good luck tomorrow honey, I didn't feel positive at all either xxxxxx


----------



## loumc (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats Morph on your BFP.  Unfortunately a BFN for me - again.  AF started with a vengeance on Monday so had already prepared myself for it this am.  Don't know what to do now - back on rollercoaster or resign myself to my lot?

Hugs x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats magic new shell ! congrats!! did u just use the test the hospital gave you home - i wasnt sure whether a normal pregnancy test would work or just stick to the hospital one - going to be along night - send ure positive vibes my way pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxx


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations to the bfp's and   for the bfn's. Its a rotten end to such a long & painful journey.
My AF was due today, thought it was a great sign that it hadn't come but i read here the pessaries delay it. Bloody wish the clinic had told me that


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Viviloves: thanks for the kind words. I am feeling much better today.

Sorry for all the BFN today   words has not been invevented that will make u feel better so    

congrats to all the BFP

may


----------



## lexie (May 6, 2008)

Hi girls just checking in for my daily dose of FF!!

hellybellyjelly-as requested have blown you 10 bubbles as 10 feels lucky to me & I hope 2010 is the year for us!!3rd time lucky 4 you fingers Xd!!!!

Viviloves-glad you enjoying "5 Days" can't wait for tonights episode in 10 mins!!Yes the baby is a cutie kind of inspiring me to consider fostering one day.

mariabelfast-not sure if the pessaries delay AF I got mine day 8/9 last 2ww hence why I've been holding my breath turning blue every time I go to the loo just lately!!

loumc-sorry to hear your BFN.take some time out for yourself.you'll know whether or not you can put yourself through this again  

HazelW-good to hear that acting normally is the way forward during the 2ww you are testament to that!!lounging about sounds great but its so blummin booooooring!!

well my muffin top not being helped by me consuming 2 home made burgers for tea-no chips though crikey there was no room for chips!!!what'sa girl to do no wine no caffeine gotta have a few pleasures left!!
Right "5 Days" is on now its gripping so gotta dash and the footie is shocking!!how much are these players being paid again?  
Catch you all tomorrow x


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey viviloves you've travelled far from home. Im 1 of those saddos who went to school, college and now works on the same road. Like to see the world on my hols though
Lexie thankk god my dh hates football


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Goold luck to everyone testing with me tomorrow xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Let's hope we hear news of BPS's soon!     


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

vibes for all on here testing in the next few days


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls

Back from airport - lovely to see mum and dad - it must be my hormones as I was pretty tearful when I saw them come through with all their bags looking all tanned.  They've been away though right through the whole of the treatment so it feels an age

Lexie - Thanks for the bubbles hon - i'm going to blow you 10 back for luck in return.  I'm sure 2010 is going to be a great year  

Viviloves - Thanks for the kind wishes and lots of luck to you  

Shell and Morph - YIPPEE -    

Elia, Loumc - so sorry.  Please look after yourselves    

Joanne - lots of luck honey

Cookies   very hard that OTD brings good news for you

Pigloo, clasha, butterflyhen, maria - fingers crossed  

Angels -   hard for you too hon.   

I've never prayed so much in my whole life - think I'm praying more than any church goer right now but if it helps.......

To anyone I may have missed, big hugs to you all and I'm now going to spinkle some fairy-baby dust for everyone


Off to look at mum and dads holiday pictures now 
Lots of love

Helen XXX


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jellybaba I wrote a line for you but must have deleted it by mistake  .  Anyway keep smiling and sending you loads of positive vibes honeyXXX


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

ahh gee thanks hellybellyjelly, i got a whole post to myself!!

You sound very chirpy today, enjoy those holiday snaps


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I keep checking out to see some really good news on here. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for lots of  s. 
I hope everyones managing to stay sane!


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just thought I'd check in with you all.  I'm still very bloated and am having mild AF cramps today.    that this isn't AF rearing it's ugly head.  

Hope you are all OK 

x


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Star, I'm right there with you hun. I have been on severe knicker watch today, feel like af is about to turn up too   I just hope I'm wrong


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

hello

can I be added to the list please?

1 blast transferred 2nd March, OTD 13th March.
1st ICSI...

got lower back ache...boobs are huge and sore...some occasional twinges around ovaries...but no af pains/cramps. no spotting either  

xxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

This is going to be a very "me" post, so I apologise in advance.  I am officially hormonal psycho b***h from hell today.  I've been in tears twice, and have now upset an offender and made him storm out of what had been a perfectly productive interview.  Amd now I want to send him to prison for irritating me.  Unreasonable?

Grrrrr.

Everyone stay clear of me.

Woke up at 4am suddenly feeling like the baby had gone, had to use some positive self-talk for ages, asking myself why on earth I thought that, what had happened (nothing, is the answer) and how I would even know if it had.  Poked boobs, they didn't hurt or anything.  This morning they did, and here come the hormones, so must be OK!!

I'm going to go and lock myself in a box for the next 6 days until my scan.


----------



## sobz (Dec 13, 2008)

hi ladies hate to barge in....
am a lil paranoid my clinic tested me early....i've done ICSI, transfer was sunday 21st....
having everything the cyclogest and all...now the clinic tested me on day 9 beta hcg came back negative and they called me back
the next day and gave me a progesterone shot whereas the day before she had told me my progesterone level was 40 which is quite good but hcg was negative....anyways they have called me again on saturday to do another Hcg test....
but do u think there's a possibility it can come positive??
sorry to barge in on ur thread....just looking for reassurance.....
sobz


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Sobz- remember HCG doubles every 36-48hrs in pg, so    if you are pg but your level was too low to detected on day 9 then it could all change over a couple of days!   

CLP


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all just to report after a whole day testing! 5 positives, 1 neg that I am   BFP!!!!!!

Just cant believe it keep staring at the tests and checking them!!

Getting a blood test tomorrow to be sure but wont get results until next week 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Woohoo clasha!!!!


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

I know Hazel cant believe it myself! Stil had quite bad tummy cramps and dizziness but have been assured this can be normal... Hope the bloods come back ok xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Clasha- Woohooo!!!      I had awful tummy cramps with my twins that were so bad I was sure  was coming, and led me to test 9dp3dt expecting to see a  and got a  

CLP


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh me CLP hope your right! Hope they are just snuggling in for the long haul! How long did you have the cramps for?? xxx


----------



## lexie (May 6, 2008)

Hi girls just a quickie from me as bit of a manic evening food shopping in a bit with DH then  looking for houses on internet as we don't think we are stressed enough so why not move house too eh? haha!!!
Clasha1-  Well done on your BFP.Would love to follow suit on Monday!! All the best honey x

Hope everyone else is coping ok today?Lots of    to you all.xx
I think I may turn blue if I hold my breath any more when on knicker watch!!Getting up in middle of night for a wee is complete pain in rear as having to turn light on (don't usually bother!!)just to check AF not arrived and then I am wide awake for an hour after!!


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Clasha - Congrats on your BFP     

My clinic don't do a blood test    If I get a BFP   and I want a blood test would GP do one, I would just like to know what my Beta levels are.  Think its a bit naff they don't offer blood test.

Good luck girls  

Pigloo x


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Clasha - congratulations! [fly][/fly]


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your wishes guys - want to feel excited but am so so nervous!

Our clinic doesnt do a blood test either = gettin the local GP to do one for me but wont get results til next week - everything is such a long wait!!

Did anyone else get a positive today? xx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

i still havnt got my blood results from docs. i called all day and receptionists could not tell me whether neg or pos!! although did say the urine test was neg. im going to go get it myself in the morning. all i wanted to know is was the test neg or pos. took at least 4 fone calls to get nowhere!. finally receptionist left a message saying they dont get hcg figures from hospital.....but still did not get a reply to "is it neg or pos?"!!!!!!!!!!!!! talk about torture. im assuming its neg  but woudl have liked it confirmed as need to stop meds if neg. might walk up to tesco and buy another test while im there.

Anyone know if it would hurt if i stopped progesterone, cyclacur, clexane etc if i was pg?

clasha well done you, congratulations


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi angelsforme ave been told to continue on the 2 pessaries a day and progynova tablets until 12 weeks - not exactly sure what they are for - am a bit thick when it comes to those sort of things! xx

Lexie cant wait for your result monday xx


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations Clasha 
Welcome Sobz
Remind me not to get on your bad side Hazel  just take it out on dh, he's able for it! But stop panicking honey you've got your bfp. I know its easier said than done but rest up abit & try to relax.
If i've left anyone out sorry


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Clasha- The tummy pains are caused by the round ligaments in your womb stretching! I had them on & off right up until delivery, then they hurt after cause they are shrinking back! LOL  

CLP


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cheers CLP I was starting to read more into the pains thinkin something could be wrong cos am so early! Oh the vicous mind what it does to me haha


----------



## Lilla My (Dec 8, 2009)

My name is Lilla My and I gave you the wrong date for our testing date so ditzy !
IsicDE 6th March not the third of march........... fingers crossed


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Clasha


MANY congratulations!


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Girls

BFN for us, We are devastated  

Good Luck to anyone still on the 2ww

x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

A,


So sorry


   

Joanne

xx


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

So sorry Amy


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi there

Just lost a detailed 'me me me' rant type post-probably just as well! To paraphrase I am a lurker but am feeling very down today-more down than I have on any of my past cycles. I am sure it hasn't worked. No sore boobs which I have always had at this stage before ( three previous pgs-two ending in m/c). That's it really. Think I have been dangerously optimistic. I test at the start of next week.



Good luck to all.

Px


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Amz-   

Pupz-   

Clasha- No probs hun, anytime you want more gruesome details give me a shout!   LOL  

CLP


----------



## lexie (May 6, 2008)

Morning all!

Amz2006- so sorry to hear your news 

Pupz-   You are entitled to rant darlin you'll see mine at the bottom of the page!!

Angels4me- you poor thing you must be getting right fed up!if you have plenty of pessaries etc just err on the side of caution & take them not going to do any harm I guess.what is it about getting results these days from the Doc they seem to take FOREVER thats if you can get a blummin appointment with them in the 1st place!AAAAARGH!!

Pigloo-my clinic has only given me a regular but sensitive HPT and I too wish they did bloods.It'd give us all piece of mind a bit sooner that's for sure.

sobz-did you have a 5 day transfer?I had a 3 day on the 22nd and my test date isn't until Monday 8th so there's every chance your result could be that much longed for BFP in a few days time x

As for me has a explosive row with DH last night(although I wouldn't have used a D in front of the H at the time!!!)I burst into floods of tears after he snapped at me for accidentally knocking him as I sat down on the sofa & spilling some of his red wine(lucky him on the wine!) onto his new Ted Baker hoodie.After he made such a drama out of getting it out I calmly took over and removed the offending stain then shoved it in the washer-problem solved?You'd have thought so but then he proceeded to call me clumsy said he didn't know what was up with me lately er HELLO where has he been for the last few weeks So I cried some more said I was so glad I had such a sympathetic husband and stomped off upstairs where I stayed for the rest of the evening!!
Thankfully he was very remorseful this morning said he was so sorry & that he was feeling the stress of it all as we are so close to test date. Describing the 2WW as an emotional rollercoaster is spot on!!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Lexie -    & a little dose of    for OTD! 

CLP


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Amz - so sorry   

Lexie - glad you made it up. DHs can be so rubbish sometimes can't they?

Pupz - ^fingers crossed^


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Ladies,

Does anyone know how long trigger shot stays in systmn?

I been VERY naughty and tested with First Response (6 days early).  Got a faint (but definitly there) 2nd line.  Can I get excited or could it be remains of trigger shot??

Joanne

xx


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news amz   

Joanne, I used a clearblue and first response on test day- cb said pregnant straight away - fr was mega faint! try a clearblue digital - expensive but worth it xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a clearblue digital fan too!  Worth the extra pennies!

CLP


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi ladies, can I join you now.  We have just joined the 2WW club today.  Had 2 6 cell, grade 2 embies put back this morning.  We had ICSI this time, and our test date is 19th of March.  I hate this wait, I feel this is the worst part of it all.  Hope you are all doing well.  And look forward to getting to know you all, I recognize some of you from the Blossoms page.  

Suzia


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome on board suzia, I just joined her this week myself, its been a long week  OTD not until 11th March so I am wishing the next week of my life away


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to the madness that is the 2WW Suzia! 

CLP


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone

Wow - this threat has been very busy over the last 24hours!

Joanne - I'd say it's looking really good for you   I would have thought the trigger would be out of your system by now   All the best on the next HPT.  I'm excited for you.....

Clasha - Fab news - Congratulations on your  

Amz - Really sorry hon.  No words can highlight how tough it is.  Thinking of you  

Suzia - Welcome and lots of luck.  Hope those embies are making themselves cosy.

Susan, Star, Viviloves, Willow , Lilla, Pigloo -   

Angels4me - have you heard back yet?   

Lexie - I'm glad you and your DH made up.  I had to smile when you threatened to drop the D before the H! I thin we can all relate to that sometimes  .  We love them really. Lots of love and  

Sorry I've probably not mentioned everyone but you are most definatley in my thoughts     

AFM - Very odd as I've had mild cramps transfer following transfer until today (when embies should be beginning to implant!) but now nothing so  .  I hope by body hasn't rejected them   that they're finding somewhere comfortable to settle

Lots of love 

Helen XXX


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Helen

Bet those embies are snuggling in nice and tight!     

Have got other First Response tests to do over weekend - have ordered Clear Blue Digital one's aswell -hopefully they'll be here tomorrow.

Dare I get excited??!!!  PLEASE GOD let this be right!     

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Joanne 

I really hope you continue to see 2 lines on that test hon. Excellent that you've ordered the CB one as well.  .  Keep us all posted.  I've been told that the trigger shot takes around 10 days to leave the system.  I guess in some cases it is longer but would have thought this would be unlikely and unlucky.       

Thanks for the encouraging words - I have to believe that's exactly what they're doing

Can't wait for your news over the weekend

xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Hun


  


xx


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi ladies, can I join you, I had two embies transferred yesterday following my 6th ICSI treatment. So now begins the two week wait, this is my 12th 2ww I think, but it really doesnt get any easier.

I am praying for all of you and for me as it is definately our last time.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Amz - Really sorry hon.  No word is adequate at this time 

Suzia and Littlemouse - Welcome, this board will help you keep your sanity. Sending you  

Lexie - I'm glad you and your DH made up. 

hellybellyjelly- I am also looking for signs so far nothing. I have asked around and the gen idea is; no sign dosnt mean the cycle has not worked. There are lots of BFP without symptoms. So sending you positive vibes.

Joanne- I think its time to get excited!! It sure looks like the real thing to me. My last cycle I tested early by 7dpt the trigger was already off my system so you see it is looking good!! Praying he blue line gets darker.

Love and hugs to everyone
may


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Littlemouse- Welcome!  

Joanne- I tested 9dp3dt with my boys and got a BFP which was correct so I defiantly think   are in order!  

I feel strangely compelled to do some    whats that about?? Not like me at all, I had my wii-fit for about six months and probably only used it a dozen times! I haven't actually done any, and not sure it would be a great idea to start a new regime during the 2WW but is very odd! Also thought toast, fruit & yogurt would be lovely for lunch (which I had) also not like me     Confused! 

CLP


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations Joanne
Pupz just sit tight & wait for OTD. Says i whose moods have been up & down like a yo-yo.
Lexie been there done that several times with the hubby this past month. Quite nice to have the moral high ground for a change!
My OTd is Monday might cheat on Sunday only 1 day early so thats not toooo naughty
Hello everyone else. Hope the 2ww isn't driving you all


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am wishing I had some sort of sign or symptom that would tell me my lil bean blast has snuggled in  only 3dp5dt...
got very very sore (.)(.) which is likely the cyclogest...but nothing else other than low back ache and occasional sore tummy...twinges have kinda stopped...

hmmmm...
been out today for coffee and then lunch this arvo and shopping...with 2 of my close friends...was lovely in the sunshine...but home now and wiped out!!!!
off to cinema tonight to see alice in wonderland in 3d!!!! sad I know!!!

hope everyone is well??
8 sleeps and counting for me...eek! so hope this has worked...

xxx


----------



## loulou54 (May 16, 2009)

H there
Can you also add me to your list - I got my BFP on 26th Feb after first attempt at IUI
Having a different sort of worry now - 25th March Scan day 
Thank you
Loulou


----------



## sandy2009 (Oct 7, 2009)

Word of warning to testers... get some Clearblue digital tests....   I tested last night, with first response and it was a faint pos.. then with clear blue (old type) it was negative...

I had to drive around like a lunatic to find a 24hr tesco to get some digitals... luckily it was "pregnant"   - madness with the conflicting answers... better to know.. with digitals it is either one or the other.. 

best of luck to those who are testing!


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree sandy digital c/b is the way to go - i got a negative with the first response - u never know which ones to trust eh?

Ive been feelin mega stressed out the day - anxiety levels at all time high - been trying to relax (but i generally find that hard to do) hope am not harming my baby xx


----------



## paulababy (Jul 6, 2008)

Hiya
could you please add me to the list. I had a fet and my test date is 19th march


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey testers, looking for a little reassurance please,I had really weird cramps,like period pains but not as intense, my Jan and Feb AF both started on the 4th and I'm wondering if my period would be due 4th March or would it change as February is a short month,hope this makes sense!     I'm normally regular on the dot 
Thanks in advance xxxxx


----------



## lexie (May 6, 2008)

evening all!!

Well because of last nights ding dong with DH had to catch up on last night episode of "5 days" on BBC iplayer so have now missed tonights!!So here I am on FF whilst said DH lies beside me SNORING!!Don't you just love 'em!!

firstly a general thank you girls for all the comments following spat with DH glad I'm not alone in wondering if they are from a different planet!!

Jarjj- OMG!!Fingers Xd the faint line turns into a great big pink one!!!  I'm sooooo tempted to test from tomorrow as at least got DH with me if its the worst case scenario.But part of me wants to be really really good and wait til Monday DECISIONS!! 

Mariabelfast-as above regarding testing honey its a tough one!!xx

Sandy and Clasha Clearblue digital it is thanks for that saves me wasting money on others!!

loulou54 ,littlemouse,Suzia & paulababy welcome to the nuthouse!!! 

CLP-very amused at your sudden desire to rival Davina McCall in the workout stakes!!And breakfast for lunch hmmmm wonder what going on with your hormones?!!

helen-funny thing with cramps I had them then didn't then got them again and today have had back ache constantly which radiates right up my back but it feels muscular as uncomfortable when sitting down.Am trying not to read too much into it but fervently hoping that AF not on its way 

right I am absolutely bushed so heading off for early night!Got busy weekend as next week got 3 estate agents coming round to not just the house we live in (DH's) but my house I used to rent out as we are finally biting the bullet after 7 years together and buying OUR house!!So lots of decluttering at ours to make it look "showhome-y" and finishing touches to mine as literally emulsioned and glossed EVERYWHERE last month as discovered that tenants didn't appear to care about my house as much as I did FUNNY THAT!!! 
Night all will check in over weekend xx


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Frindabel I got a positive result yesterday and have had low down tummy cramps for the past 10 days or so on and off so dont worry xxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all

Yes its a negative from me    

Didnt get clear answer from gp receptionist re blood test so went and got print out from them. results say 2iuL 0-3 which i think means a negative, although it said "abnormal" (all blood tests at my gp says normal or abnormal) im assuming it means negative! and "normal" means pg. wot a palava....just wanted a neg or pos reply.

Spoke to my consultant today. She said that i would have had implantation with a very faint line on pg test (im not convinced reading on here how hpt's seem extremely unreliable) and that my embie didnt continue which is sad as i had a perfect egg and perfect embryo with no fragmentation. She said at my age could have been dna or unhospitable environment due to my Ademnyosis (for which there is no cure).

We have paid for another go with natural ivf cycle, my age and adenmyosis, not likely to have successful outcome. she recommended 4 or 5 DE. havnt got my head around DE yet. need a head rest.

Wishing you all good luck all and much babydust

Angels


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Lexie: hope its a BFP for you x


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news Angel   but glad to know that you're thinking of the next step
Cramps seem such a common symptom. Really messes with your head cos you cant seem to think they're anything but AF crqmps having had so many failed months to go on.
Lexie glad to hear you're having an early night honey.
Lots of   for all you girls.
Cookies if you're lurking out there just want to let you know i'm thinking of you


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi all -can i join you please? I had EC on 24th Feb and 2 x blast transfer on 1st March. I have just done a First Response test and bfp! I'm soooo relieved and excited. I know it is early days, but yesterday was a negative, so will test again tomorrow. I am 10dpo today.

Symptoms - small focussed pressure (like a pencil) in concentrated spot in middle of uterus infrequently from 6dpo. Very sore bbs (but could have been the cycolgest). Heavy feeling in uterus yesterday. Feel a bit sick which i think is very slight ohss as it feels like it did when i was in the late stages of stimming and only goes when i drink loads. Felt very down yesterday like it hadn't worked!

Hello to some names from Jan/Feb group! Congrats Joanne!
A x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Annie

Am so happy for you hun - so we both got BFP with First Response on 10dpo

I have tested again this morning 11 days since e/c and still BFP -       stay that way - will only truly believe it on Tue (otd)

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

arghhh- annie and joanne you are really not helping me!!!! many many congrats on you BFPs though   

i am now 7dp5dt - 12days post ec and now really want to test but too scared. my otd isn't till 13th - which seems ages away for 5 days blasts. but scared is it is bfn then there is no hope left for me.


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning ladies and thanks for the welcome.  I found the 2WW the hardest part the last time. So am hoping to survive this one.  I know it's only one day, but still feeling positive.  I refuse to test early, so it will be a long wait for us.

Suzia


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Just trying to reassure you ladies who are on your 2ww - the symptoms I had were very similar to AF symptoms, cramps, feeling a kind of "gush" etc.  The only things I had differently were a kind of sharp pain below my tummy button and off to the sides, and veiny boobs (although I'm sure I've had those before when we were TTC and got excited about them!!).  

Congrats to Annie and anyone else I didn't spot who got their  

   to everyone else.

Hang in there until the day.  There's no point in testing early, if it's negative you'll get upset about it sooner than you need to, and hopefully unnecessarily because it might change.  If it's positive it'll still be positive on your OTD.  Keep yourselves busy (I didn't bother *actually, didn't have time* for resting, and still got a BFP), if it's going to work it's going to work and nothing you can do will change that.  People who use drugs and drink heavily still get pregnant, so a bit of housework isn't going to make any difference.  If it's not going to work, sadly, it's not going to work and all the resting in the world won't change it.

Of course, if your hospital have advised you to have bed rest the whole time, then just ignore me.

Love and babydust to all.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Great post, Hazel! Thank you!

I'm in my 2ww and my OTD is Wednesday. I'm going a bit crazy with the symptom spotting and was signed off work for mild OHSS, so I'm bored!! I actually bought a jigsaw puzzle.    

 to everyone!!


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Girls guilty of testing early. OTD monday but did clearblue plus this morning and it was a B.F.P!!!!!
Totally shell shocked but very happy. started feeling nauseous on thurs & just had a feeling


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Maria - Wow - brilliant news = Congratulations  

Jellybaba - I knew it!!! Long may those 2 lines continue - Congratulations   

Annie - Fab.   Well done on your BFP  

Angels4me - really sorry it hasn't worked this time      for it to work next time

Wishing everyone on this mad journey the best possible outcome.    

This 2 week wait is dragging so much and I'm not even past half way yet!!!   Still I'm trying to keep up the   vibes!

Lots of love

Helen XXX


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey ladies I know I said I will stay away but Iv been following you as I couldnt keep away from ff  
*Maria* congrats babes  thats AMAZING!  
*Jo* oh sweety Im sure its a bfp for you Im sure sooooooo CONGRAT  
*Angel* Im so sorry  but I have discovered the only way to keep sane is think about your next move wish all the luck in the world 
AFM; havent tested again since last tuesday kniker checking like mad, but I guess the medication would keep AF away, will test tomorow  it will change still have cramps and backache but a very sharp pain around my right ovary  I guess my body has had enough of me pumping it with hormones


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Cookies the fact your AF hasn't come is a great sign. I'll be keeping you in my prayers for tomorrow.  
Jellybaba it's great to see another nireland girl has got their bfp


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi ladies - can I join in??  

I had FET on Thursday so am currently 2dpt with a test date of 21st March.................it's gonna drag big time!   

PC x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Cookies


    it stays a BFP!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## sobz (Dec 13, 2008)

hey ladies....
no lexie it was not a 5 day transfer it was a 3 day transfer....spoke to my doc the next day after they had tested on day 9 and asked whether there was a chance and she told me there are always some ppl very few who end up getting a positive after a negative....but obviously very rare....she said normally by day 9 they feel hcg shud show something even if lil....for a positive....
no they didnt give me levels just said negative....i had my day 13 blood test today still waiting  for results they said they will call in the evening....i havent had the guts to do a HPT .... just didnt want to deal with it....this is going to be my 3rd failed ivf if it comes back negative.....
fingers crossed ladies....
sobz


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Hazel-Well said, I never test early, it's not worth the agony, I started to bleed on day 10 during our last round of treatment and I still didn't test until the test date.  I don't really want to know good or bad until I have to.  I know how frustrating it can be to wait, but it is better in the end.  Thanks for saying what needs to be said.

Sorry to those who test early, I don't mean it against you, we each have our own feelings about this and for me it is not worth it.  I have seen too many women on this site get so upset when they got a negative and it was so early on and then went on to a BFP.  Why bring that much negative feeling onto yourself.

Sorry, probably not a good way to introduce myself to the site.

Suzia


----------



## keyno1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello Ladies, i like pc am also new to this site and like you pc had ET on thurs and test date isn't until 21st march, such a long wait!!!!! this is my 2nd cycle of ICSI had 2 8 cell embryos put back, just keeping everything crossed. Good luck to everyone on here and hopefully all of our dreams will come true. X


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome Suzia!!

Well, I thought the knicker checking would stop once I got my BFP, but I'm worse than before!!  TMI, but I'm getting floods (pleasant image for you all at tea-time!!) of discharge, and I keep thinking it's bleeding.  I've done a total of 6 tests, just to make sure it's still positive!!  I've got 4 left to last me until Wednesday, when it's my first scan!!

   to everyone.


----------



## lexie (May 6, 2008)

Quickie from me before my pal arrives to keep me company as DH gallavanting off to B'ham to watch footie in pub then Stereophonics concert!!!Not jealous at all!!

mariabelfast       Well done on your !!! The suspense is killing me but still undecided as to test tomorrow a day early but there does seem to be something in the water!!xx
Sobz-got everything Xd for you x
jellybaba-congrats   on your  !!
pamk-just got all nostalgic about jigsaws not done one in years!!not counting my niece and nephews 8 piecers that is!!

HazelW-just read your last post If I'm lucky enough to achieve the Holy Grail of a BFP I'm sure I will be exactly the same!After the journey you've had its understandable there's some fretting going on!!All the best for your first scan x

apologies if missed anyone out this is a quick one for me haha!! catch you all tomorrow x


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

just thought i would pop in and wish you all you soon to be testers good luck   

 to all the bfns hope your all getting lots of


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Hazel so know i'll be the same. Gonna buy shares in clearblue after this!


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Skybreeze!

I am doing ICSI and had 3 day ET on 1st March. My OTD is 15th March but that's my 1st day back at work since EC so I am planning to test the day before. (which is Mothers day   )

So far have felt   for 1st few days then really low for 48hrs but back feeling positive again   This is soooo the hardest part of tx!   Don't know what I'd do without my Zita West CD!!  

Hi to Pamk from Nuffield!   

Pear x


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello girls,

I tested early (13dpt) and have got a     I'm so happy just hoping pea and pod are safely snuggled in for the journey


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Many congratulations


xx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Congratulations to you too hon x


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi

This is my first time where I feel I can actually consider myself in the 2WW category (after nearly 2 years TTC!). I am totally clueless so anyone with advice would be sooo appreciated. I was taking Gonal F for a stimulated cycle and last wednesday took Pregnyl to induce ov. Checked for ov with one of those peesticks on thursday evening and was pleasantly surprised to get a positive. So do I count my 2ww from Thursday evening? 
Started taking those Utrogestan pessaries on Friday.
So does that make my OTD 18th Mar? Or is it best to test in the morning (19th)?
Thanks    and fingers crossed for everyone here 
aissha


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Bee

xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey ladies got my official bfn today im glad i tested early cause i was ready for the news today.


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Cookies

Hope your ok, Sorry to hear you bad news  

I was gutted when I got my BFN on Friday but had been testing since the Wednesday so I know how you feel.

Take Care x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Cookies


   


Joanne

xx


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Aaaaw cookies      
This isn't the end of your journey just a blip. Remember the mantra you can and you will get pregnant!

Congratulations tobe

Well tested again this morning just to be sure still positive 

Aissha definately test in the morning your hormone levels sre much stronger then


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello can I please join the 2ww group. I had my 2nd icsi tx and have had ET this morning. OTD is 20th March. 

x


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Cookies    

Congratulations to all the bfps - it's turning into a great month for them, and I just so hope it continues ^fingers crossed^  .

Welcome to Pati and aissha


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

I tested this morning with First Response - still BFP - line darker than Fri's test.

This afternoon I tested with Clearblue Digital fully expecting "NOT PREGNANT" especially as it's not morning pee........but it said

"PREGNANT 1-2"

Is this real??!!

It's 14 days since trigger shot and 12 days since e/c

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks susan. Congrat's joanne xxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Cookies  

congrats to all the BFP praying it continues.

Pati and aissha, welcome to the thread. Hope your dreams come true.

Afm, 9dpt no symptom to report. Scared it has not worked as I am not feeling any thing!!
love and hug to everyone
may


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi everyone, can i join, very late though as OTD is this tues, but since yesterday im started to crumble 

have a very bloated HARD tummy and feel like its throbbing/heavy down below, with back ache ( sorry tmi), anyone else had this?

I so want to test but cant as promised myself and dh i wont after the times before i did, on try 2 and 3!

had 2 blasts on board FET...omg   ..please work!!!!
this tww is sssooo hard!!!  

 to those with BFP's congrats..its an amzing feelin
 and   to those without, been there twice before 2 so heart goes out x

kerri x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats Joanne you must be fair chuffed its hard to take in isnt it!  

Have you had any symptoms?? ave still a sore tummy low down and had a few headaches x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kerri welcome to the board. You are right the 2ww is hard. I am trying to be goof and not test early but it is really difficult. Anyway dh has hidden the peesticks so, no early test for me
may


----------



## hels78 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello Ladies

I can see from some of your threads that some of you test early, but am just wondering how early really and does it depend on how old the embryo was at the time of ET. I had one ET on the 24th Feb, it was a day 2 embryo. We were told to wait 16 days until we do the test which is this thursday. 16 days seems like such a long time compared to what I have read on here. Was anyone else told to wait 16 days. I couldn't bear the disappointment of testing early and getting the wrong result but should it be detectable from day 14? 

Thanks for any help you can offer

Helen x


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS

Mariabelfast, Lexis and hellybellyjelly I see you have all congratulated me on a BFP - I have not tested yet OTD 11th March but I do hope you are all correct with your thoughts - Flipin heck it does seem strange to see 3 congrats to me when I havent even tested yet - maybe its an omen LOL


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

hi 
my treat started 29th jan.and egg TF ON 5.03.10.SO IM WAITING 2WW.plz some one tel me what is sign of egg implantation and after TF when implant.i have only mild pain in pelvis.but no other feeling.
mrs khan


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Lexie, thanks for your message  

Wishing all the luck and prayers for your bfp xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

didnt have the energy to go to work today    life felt hopeless and now im having investigations done because of lots of fluid in my abdomen    oh my, but i waddled out of bed had a diet coke and cappucino which i couldnt have during treatmeant or if i was pregnant and registrated for a masters degree in educatinal leadership i feel impowered and almost human again


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Helen,
My test date is 16 days post 2-day et too. I think it would mess with my head too much to test early, especially as I've just gone back to work today. I might test on day 15...


----------



## hels78 (Jan 5, 2010)

I know Susan, up until yesterday my head was fine, now it's messed up anyway   it's hard to remind yourself that one day can make such a difference. I find it frustrating that some lucky ladies on here have tested so early and get good results, and I'm still too terrified to test on day 14 in case that's too early. Argh!! Don't know what to do!  
Helen


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

I found the 1st week of 2ww fine, felt really positive and just had a nice relaxed week. This week is so difficult. I'm sure day 14 really isn't too early if you really want to...


----------



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

susan and helen i i sharee your pain. my otd is sat - 14dpt. although my clinic is usually 16 days but as i had a 5 day blast they said 14 is ok. however lots of others are told to test 9 or 10 days post blast transfer - and are testing early and getting postives. while i am still terrified. may pluck up the courage to do it tomorrow which would be 10 ddays post transfer, but scared of losing all hope if negative. arghh!!  

2nd week is defo the worse. driving myself extra crazy symptoms spotting. my boobs are quite hard and my tummy is so bloated look about 5 months. worse as the day goes on. could just be prog supplements though. really tired today. thirsty. and had a headache this morning - unusual for me. and have a rash between my bosom. tmi!!!

how about everyone else? BFP ladies - any symptoms?

x


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

hey lovejoyslady

glad to hear ur ok...my test date is sat aswell...11 days post 5 day transfer...i am probably going to test thursday or friday morning which will be 14 days post ec...the trigger should be well out of my system by then...

symptoms: sore boobs, af type pains that come and go...lower back ache....again it comes and goes and is different in intensity....occasional headache...no spotting...skin is horrendous but that is probably cyclogest...

having a little panic about cyclogest as Oxford told me to stop taking on day of OTD...but then I worried about miscarriage...have not had history of miscarriage and I am only 25...so guessing they feel I shouldnt need it?? but no idea what my hormone levels are like in the luteal phase...I want this so bad...

not sure whether to call the clinic and ask if they think I should carry on taking it??

aggghhh....roll on friday!!


----------



## hels78 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes this 2nd week is hard. This is the first time I've panicked throughout the whole TX, not bad I suppose. DH & I are off to buy a test tonight and are going to do it in the morning, can't have this much stress in my body for another 48 hours! Have no symptoms at all, just a stomach so bloated I feel I may explode any moment. 
Good luck to all you ladies testing this week  
Helen xx


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello all

Hope you don't mind me joining the thread - we had diui today and fancy the company!!  Two weeks......a lifetime away.  Just going to keep extremely busy and follow everyone's advice.  DH is being super lovely but I don't know how long his patience will last - lol!!  I'm going to milk it for now!!

Clare xxx


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Def agree with all you ladies about week 2 of 2ww.
In regards to symptoms I had a strange feeling of tension round my torso & had nausea in the evening from 4 days prior to otd.

   and   to all!


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi! I just wanted to let you all know that I'm 12dp2dt and got a BFP this morning! My OTD isn't until Wednesday, but I was so stressed I figured it wouldn't make me feel any worse if I got a BFN.   

Just wanted to offer all the 2ww-ers some encouragement because it was the hardest part of the whole tx, IMO. Around 7 & 8 dp I had dull cramps all day and then not a single symptom since. Don't give up hope, ladies. Try to stay positive, if possible, and you may be pleasantly surprised.

 for BFPs for everyone!!

xx


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations Pam  
Hope this run of luck continues


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pamk, congrats for your BFP! Hope the next 8 months goes smoothly.

Big welcome to Clare and Helen. yes, the 2ww is the hardest especially the 2nd half. To help fight the madness we need to keep busy.

Afm, 4 more sleeps to otd if I can hold out. No sign so far just mild intermitent af pain.
Love and hug to everyone.
May


----------



## hels78 (Jan 5, 2010)

Many congratulations Pam   wow what a feeling that must be. 

Thank you for your post of encouragement, it's the first time I've smiled today and remembered my positive side! Now off to Tesco to get a test  

Helen xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Well after being naughty       and seeing the lovely words "PREGNANT 1-2" I have now start bleeding.

I'm lying in bed with stomach cramps and red blood.     

Can't believe I got so far and now might have gone     

x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi was on here other day!!!

well my otd is tomorrow, but wiped and found lots of watery pink sorry tmi anyway convinced game over and still a tiny amount of pink goo......so devasted!!!
dh though went to tesco for tub of icecream , chocs and hpts's as on offer in tesco..got 4 clearblue for £7.50..bargain!!!

anyway after a afternoon of constant tears..we thought we would do one tonight as have so many and clinic said to carry on with cyclogest and progynova and test still in morn...well its a fat BFP!!!!!!!!!!
im in total shock!!!!

could it be that i was but now loosin it, so still shows..its not even faint..and ive had many faints in past tx's so no the diff!!!!!

any advice

omg omg!! this 2ww is a nightmare!!! xxx

big hugs to everyone xxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Laides,

Congrats to all those who got bfp's

  to those who got bfn's

otd is Friday, was fine last week but today it's diving me crazy.....  seriously symptom spotting 

Went in to boots today and fr tests are bogof if anyone's interested.

  

xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Just wanted to say finding second week a lot harder than the first feeling the same as lovesjoylady. I've also got to wait 16 days on a 3dt so my test date is Saturday too.

Quite tempted to test earlier but don't think I could cope with going to work if its a BFN. 

Still put pma back on and cross everything only 5 more sleeps until test day 

 and   to you all


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello again ladies!  My best friend has just had 11 eggs removed today so I'm waiting for a call tomorrow to see when they will be transferring them into me.  Last cycle was a 3day Frozen Embryo Transfer in October, can't believe it's that time again.

We're probably going to 5 day blasts this time so fingers crossed for them.

2WW here I come again - aaaaaargh!!

Good luck to all of you in the 2WW, sending all my   to you for lots of BFP in March.

xxxxxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Joanne (Jarjj)- Just wanted to send you a big hug hon        have you contacted your clinic they may be able to give some reassurance. Pm me if you want to sweety


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Bee

Haven't rung clinic. Silly, I know, but don't want to bother them  .

Am going to ATTEMPT to sleep and hopefully in the morning there'll be NO blood and NO cramps!    

Please be tightly snuggled in embryo/embryo's.  We LOVE and WANT you sooooooo much      


xx


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Joanne - it sounds like lots of other bfp ladies have bleeding too, so      that things settle down. And remember that's what your clinic are there for...


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

And Pam and Kerrybluecat - congratulations! So many bfps!!!


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

mariabelfast - i had same symptoms as you last week - still not sure if pg signs or not. i did have a faint pos at the time!

BFN now tho so i should get off this thread...ha ha.

Starting detox tomorrow - anyone done as i have never done before?


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Morning Ladies 

I've had little sleep and eventually got up @ 4.30am, bleeding has thankfully stopped and stomach cramps eased.

Both clinic's tests and First Response say BFP but I'm too scared to celebrate 'cos of last night's bleed.

Going to ring clinic @9am and let them know BFP and 'bout bleed.

I/We are OVER the moon it's worked but just cautious, suppose we'll worry now until scan

xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Joanne it's normal to feel how you're feeling. We want this sooo much and even though we are over the moon to have our bfps, we still have some obstacles to reach before our 7 week scan. Like i said on our other thread - one of my friends from May cycle conceived triplets and she had bleeding problems very early on. It can be caused by implantation - sometimes a pool of blood is created by implantation.

Fingers crossed.
My line is finally a decent colour today (13dpo). I am cautiously optimistic too. I feel a little sick but bbs have totally stopped hurting.
A x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Joanne        I am glad the bleeding and cramp has subsided

may


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi all, Hellybelly, Lexi and Maria you were right yesterday I tested and got my [fly]*BFP*[/fly] this morning at 4am we are delighted   only 2 days early lol

Whoooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo

oops almost forgot, congrats to kerrybluecat and pamk on your BFP's too (too busy thinking about myself, sorry)


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Joanne -  thats great news, hoping all that yesterday was just implantation honey  

Jellybaba, Pam , Kerrybluecat, Annieline - Congratulations on your BFP's you must be thrilled


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks

xx


----------



## snozyrozy (Jul 27, 2009)

hi everyone  

I hope you dont mind me joining you. I had DEICSI in Spain and had 3 blasto's transferred last tuesday. My OTD is 16th March.

Good luck and lots of   to all of us 

snozyrozy xx


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

hello ladies

Im officially PUPO.  I had 2 embie, Pomegranite and Nettle inserted. They are both grade 2 and are 6 cells!   .  Test date is 22nd March! Will now read about ur stories xxx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls

Haven't posted for a few days but still here and into the second week. 

I'd like to say HUGE congrats to pam, jellybaba, kerribluecat, annieline, Joanne (glad no more spotting hun)      - Hope you all have happy pregnancies! Whoop whoop

Welcome bettyboop and snozyrozy- lots of luck  

Hang on in there fellow 2 week waiters!   

AFM- I have no symptoms apart from the odd af type pain but quite mild.  I keep prodding my (.) (.)'s willing them to be sore but they're not lol!! 

Lots of love

H xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations on all of the BFPs    and     for the BFNs. 

Not currently going through treatment myself but the 2WW threads give me hope, so just wanted to give you all a big virtual


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

-all in accordance with my prophecy of last week. Sometimes I hate being right all the time  

To top it all have been in  a major fall out with dh since sunday re what to do next. He is happy to give up but there is no way I am going to live with not having a sibling for dd unless I do everything I can in the little time left. The resentment I would feel about that going forward would be horrendous. Anyway, now prob not the time to discuss reasonably-will let the dust settle I guess.

Glad to see lots of new bfps. 

LOL to all.

Px


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pupz - so sorry  

You and DH take care of each other.  You're both hurting at the moment and like you say, now is probably not the best time to make decisions about future treatment etc.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for the future whatever you decide

H xx


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

question ladies:
My OTD is not until Saturday...I have been naughty and tested just now using a clear blue digital test....and the result was pregnant 1-2 weeks...um...my trigger shot was 14 days ago...and I had blast transferred last tuesday...

could this really be a BFP??

xxx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Sounds like it Willow, please allow me to be the first to congratulate you heehee xxx


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG!!! ok...trying to stay calm...and going to test tomorrow morning, thursday and friday morning but won't believe it until sat when I do the clinics test!!!!

 

xxx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

I understand how you feel hun, but it is certainly looking good, so take extra special care of yourself.

SJ xx


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks hun  

now got the decision about cyclogest to make...going to see my GP friday and ask if she will prescribe me enough to take me through to the first scan (if this really is a BFP!)
the clinic called me back today to discuss my query as to why some clinics tell you to stop after a bfp and some tell you stay on it until 10 weeks...was not really to sure on the answer...apparently no proof it actually prevents miscarriage...but after having my metformin 'crutch' taken away from me...I almost want to lean on the cyclogest just until I see the lil heart beat!!!!

aggghhhh!!!


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

So sorry pupz  let the dust settle for a bit before you & dh make any major decisions. Thinking of you. 

Congratulations Willow

Joanne so glad to hear everythings settled. What arollercoaster!

Hello to everyone else. Gorgeous day isn't it?


----------



## Kernow Lou (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
Could you bookmark me in please.  I'm trying naturally after a laproscopy and cauterisation and am hoping to get a BFP on 13th March.

Good luck to everyone!
x


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

PUPZ - So sorry hun

Willow - Sounds like good news for a BFP OTD 

AFM - My OTD tomorrow and had BFP today, i'm bleeding a lot now with some clots so very short lived BFP, i'm so sick, how cruel this IF business can be  

Good luck to the girls about to test

Congrats to the BFP girls

 to those with BFNs, so sorry, its total Sh8te

P x


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Williow   congrats babes and im postive it will stay postive the trigger shot is way out of your system by now


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Willow

Great news!  


P -      


xx


----------



## darkhorse76 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, i'm due to test 18th March. Had to have ICSI unexpectedly, but am pleased as it gave us 2 lovely embies to transfer (one 8 & one 7 cell) also froze another 2. 

fingers crossed and good luck girlies


----------



## lexie (May 6, 2008)

Hi ladies
Well have spent the last 2 days licking my wounds as sadly got a BFN yesterday morning.Was so upset as had dared to think we may have been lucky as I hadn't bled early before OTD but sadly it wasn't meant to be.
Not sure what to do from here but am going to give myself a break from it all for a while as have had 2 treatments so close together and I think my body might thank me for giving it a breather!! DH has been an absolute star assuring me that its not the end of the world.

Jellybaba-sent you a PM earlier but just read your message so CONGRATS!!!!  We must have been psychic!! xx 

Cookies81-good on you for getting your teeth into your Masters in education(I think thats what you wrote apologies if I got it wrong!!) I'm going to follow suit and definitely get the ball rolling regarding changing my career need to get the grey matter going again and will take my mind off all this.Take care xx

All the best to everyone else I hope your dreams come true  

XX


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news Lexie  . if you can, get away on holiday even if only for a few days. Give you & dh the chance to just be alone and enjoy eachother.

Pigloo try not to panic honey wait & see what the next few days mean


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

it's otd and  a very happy boo and dan this morning!!  

Symptoms:
2 days of spotting
sore tender boobs
cramps and lower back pains up till 4dpt
tiredness
very emotional / tearful

best of luck everyone testing today!!   there are more BFPs to celebrate
 and best wishes to everyone on the dreaded 2ww xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

BOO


  


xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats Boo! May the run of BFP continue.

May


----------



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

morning all

well after saying i wouldn't - i caved - and OMG it's a BFP!!!!!!!!! 

having never seen one in my life before i can't quite yet believe it might have actually worked. have already done four to make sure - my bedroom will soon look like that scene from gavin and stacey.

my otd is saturday but i am 11dp5dt and 16dpo so feel cautiously optimistic. this could be real. praying my embie/embies are are safe and well and stay that way     

Boo - big congrats to you to.

xxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Morning all,  

willow - congrats on your BFP!! Long may it continue

Lovejoy- big congrates to you too on your well deserved BFP.

Afm, 2 more sleep to otd. I don't have enough courage to test early
may


----------



## CathP (Oct 11, 2009)

Morning all,
Just popping in to say hi to all. 
We got our  today and now on our way to hospital to get levels done. 
 to all those with BFN 
 to all the BFP 

Cath x x


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

WOW so many BFP s long may it continue  

Lexie so sorry hunny life is so cruel give your body time to recover and take time out to get over this a career change seems a good idea  good luck in whatever you decide

good luck to others testing over the next few days hopefully i will be joining you all *again* pretty soon i am a sucker for punishment 

Rachelbw


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats to all the BFPs...
 lexie....so sorry hun....take some time to just 'be' with ur DH...

AFM - well I tested at 4 am and 9 am today....slightly addicted to the pee sticks now...2 more faint positives...will test again tomorrow and friday...then use the clinics test on Sat as OTD...being cautiously happy...as anything could happen...but trying to stay   after 4 years of negative tests I still cannot believe it!!!!
thinking of creative ways to tell the parents...as we agreed we would tell them only...
going to the GP friday....want to ask if she will prescribe me some more cyclogest to see me through to the 1st scan ... just for my own peace of mind...they took my metformin 'crutch' away....so would like something to lean on a little if I can...she may well say no!!! Also going to ask if they will do a hcg blood test for me...have 1 done monday then another on wed/thurs to check how levels are...I know I will have to pay and the results will take a week to come in...just before my scan Iwould imagine...but for my own peace of mind again...!!!!!

ok...waffle over!!!

xxx


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

I wonder if the ladies here have any rituals? What foods are we eating more of? any concentration on the acidity or alkalinity of the body for a healthy environment in the uterus?hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi ladies, first off congrats on all the BFP's on here, and     to the other ladies who's AF showed.

Well I'm now in the 2ww, its been a bit of a mess up, I'm doing sperm donor with AI , we did it on Sunday (thinking I had got a pos OV test, one test was the other wasn't), and then I go and get the right CM yesterday, so we were 3 days too soon   

So who knows when my OTD is, I'd say 24th March, but it could be any time lol.

This is possibly second to the last time we do this, then unfortunately giving up.


----------



## Lilla My (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry reposting as i have not been check off.

I have the unhappy  news that I had a BFN test on the 6th March. My clinic is closed on the weekends so we had a little hope! As I did not have a AF I thought it best wait until I spoken to the midwife before I sent you the bad news. My AF has arrived with vengeance! Ouchy ouch ouch! But the good news is we have 2 frozen embryo's ( this is a first) so Tomorrow I will commence the hormones.
I will let you know if all goes to the 2ww! Thank you for posting!

hugs
Lilla My


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

LilaMy sorry to hear your news   

may


----------



## snozyrozy (Jul 27, 2009)

afternoon lovely ladies !

just wanted to send huge congratulations to everyone who has got their BFP this week fantastic to see so many !! 
But also sending lots of     to those with BFN's. Take care of yourselves but Please Dont Give Up       

Bettyboop - I have been taking mum to be tabs from boots (which contain folic acid plus selenium and other vitamins etc.,) and pineapple juice and brazil nuts which are supposed to help with the womb lining thickness

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there ladies

Wow - great to see so many new BFP's  

Well done and congratulations to Bettyboop, Willow, Cath, Lovejoy, Boo.  I think that's everyone who I didn't already now about but congratulations to anyone else who has also got their lovely    

Lexie, Cookies, Lilla and anyone else who haven't had luck on their side this time so sorry  .  I hope your dreams come true very soon.

Hello to Millie and anyone new on this thread and best wishes  and lots of    to EVERYONE testing soon.

AFM - All too familiar to the my cycle I'm afraid.  I'm now getting pretty bad cramps and feel like AF is going to arrive at any second  
Still, it's not over until it's over.   I am due to go to the clinic on Monday but have decided that I'm going to test at the weekend as I will be 14dpo on saturday.

Lots of love everyone 

H xxx


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Seems we are having a good run of BFP's, so very pleased for you all.  

I'm due to test on Friday but today i've had some brown spotting and a headache to go with it.  These are my usual tell tell signs for AF as i have endometriosis so don't think this has worked for us.  DH is off to US tomorrow on business for two weeks so was going to test before he leaves. Feel very blue and   am at work watching the clock wishing i was home so i can curl up in bed. 

Lots of love to everyone


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Star please don't despair that its over too soon, wait unilt you have tested


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

star dont give up just yet hunny you got a few more days yet   

Hellybelly same to you hun its not over till the fat lady sings 

lilla my so sorry hunny  look after yourself  

May your doing really well hun   not long now hang in there


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Well call the      , as it is our 4th CP Anniversary today we thought we would treat ourselves to a clearblue digital, LOL    and at 8dpt its               so   to us    , We are of course    !

   for any of you lovely ladies who have a BFN

 to all the BFP girls 

and      to everyone still waiting!

 &   too all!

CLP


----------



## sebsie (Jan 15, 2010)

hiya girlies

just lettin you know i got a  this morning 

congrats to everyone getting bfps and big hugs to those who have to wait a lil longer for theirs


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

OVER the moon for you both!!  



MANY congratulations

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG can you believe the amount of BFP's the NHS is gonna be snowed under with pg ladies!! Lol

Congrats to CathP, Viviloves, cutelittlepumpkin and Sebsie on your BFP's

 to all you ladies with BFN's, hang in there 

J x


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow - what a bumper crop of BFPs!

Congtatulations Boo, CathP, Viviloves, cutelittlepumpkin and Sebsie

Lexie and Lilla - so sorry for you   

And to everyone else testing like me over the next couple of days


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

to all those who have got BFP xxxxxx

       to all of us still waiting xxx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

MORE  's ....  Fantastic !!!   

Congrats to Sebsie and Cutelittlepumpkin -   

Hang on in there everyone else      vibes for all of us with no more fingernails left as our wait continues......    

H xx


----------



## kirstycameron (Feb 28, 2010)

please update bfn today xxxx


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh Kirsty   take care hun


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Tested one day early and as expected it was a  .  I've had some spotting which will no doubt turn into AF in the next couple of days.

Congratulations to all the BFP's  and good luck to everyone testing in the next couple of days.

xxx


----------



## sebsie (Jan 15, 2010)

im so sorry to you gilrs who got a bfn 
i really feel for you, dont give up hope ladies, it will happen

love to you all xxxx


----------



## daisylea33 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies,   

It seems as if their has been a bumper crop of BFP's on this thread..hope the luck keeps going for those ladies testing later this month.

  to all those with BFP's

   To all those that have had BFN. its never a great time to get a negative bit i can only imagine it must feel worse when you see so many people who have had a BFP this month. Hold on in their your time will truly come and sending you lots of  &  for your next cycles.

*AFM:* I was a bit naughty and did an early HPT on Saturday, the result was a ,   so was feeling really down in the dumps, spending the weekend watching lots of Rom Coms. Then on tuesday started getting some brown discharge and then started to turn pink yesterday (sorry if tmi). Was concerned as thought AF was on her way, anyway, its my OTD today, and i think i got a , the line was really feint. I did the test first thing this morning and wasn't sure if was imagining the line. went back to bed and checked again, though know where near as strong as control line there is definately something their.

Not waving the flags yet, but definately alot happier than i was Saturday.

For those ladies that have had a BFP how strong should the line be on OTD? Also tried to call my clinic but no response, still spotting so not sure if need to increase cyclogest?

Good Luck to everyone on this crazy journey.

Daisy. xxx


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

daisylea - congrats on ur bfp....if there is a line...its a positive!!!! i have been testing since Tuesday and have had a line...it is not mega dark but dark enough to be able to see it...test again tomorrow...but def think u have a BFP...  

xxx


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

thats fab news Daisylea!! If it was a hospital test you done they are crap, I doen a CD digital 2 days early and it came up within a minute PREGNANT and then I done my hospital one today on OTD and it took 20 mins to come up properly and  was really faint until about 20mins after testing - CLEAR BLUE DIGITAL every time mrs!


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats to the BFP's

 for the BFN's

Lilamy wishing you every luck on your FET

For anyone feeling down have a read of the ICSi success stories. It'll give you alift

Feel like on my 3ww now as I hold my breath waiting for the scan. On knicker watch high alert!


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

morning ladies
Congrats to the bfp s well done   

so sorry star and other bfn ladies life is so cruel take time out to get your head around your losses and look after yourselves your time will come   

Good luck to all the ladies testing over the next few days     

lots of love and  

Rachelbw


----------



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

to all the ladies with bfn's. 
congrats to all those with bfps!!!   

daisy - i have now done about a million hpts now!!! the first was defo a v faint line but still there. it's got darker but no where near the same colour as the control line, that has been the same for boots, tesco's and clearblue. bought some hospital cheapo sticks from ebay and the line is so faint they are v v cheap and crap. agree re digital. did one yesterday and there is no getting away from those words. only downside is as battery operated it doesn't stay forever. 

afm. had blood tests yesterday. hcg is 134. no idea if this is bad or good but it means that we they said we are officially pregnant which is the main thing.    everything stays ok and embies are safe and warm


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tested 15 dpt and it's a BFN for me.


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,  I'm OTD today and  .  In shock and still can't quite believe it xxxxxxxxxxxxxx  Thank you so much everyone


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations Julie!!!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all.

Thank you so much for all of your good wishes - they have made a massive difference on a really stressful period.
We did a HPT late last night and it was positive, did clinic one this morning it was still two lines then decided to do a digi one just to make sure and it came up with pregnant 1-2 weeks, so ladies it looks like we have got a BFp. still crying and smiling at the same time. still cant believe it.
Lots of love and hug to everyone
May


----------



## snozyrozy (Jul 27, 2009)

congratulations to julie and may !! 
 
sorry to susan, its so hard sometimes but please dont give up hope  

AFM after waking up this morning feeling the most positive I have for weeks and convinced that this has worked I had some slight spotting just before setting off for work. I am trying not to panic and took an extra utrogestan but I have had some slight twinges in my tummy as well that I am doing my best to ignore and praying they are wind cos of the utrogestan. I havent bothered to ring my clinic yet cos they would probably only tell me to rest which I cant do today but will definitely do zilch for the rest of the weekend. I'm hoping its implantation bleed or 'breakthrough' bleed ??

snozy xx


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

snozyrozy


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Susan


Sorry to hear your news

Sending you hugs

joanne

xx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all

Susan and Star - really sorry and thinking of you    

May, Daisylea and Julie - Horray - great news!!! Congratulations     So pleased for you

AFM  Have started spotting and this is exactly what happened last time.  I'm going to test in the morning as that will be 14dpec.  The clinic normally test then but as it's the weekend, I'm not due to go to the clinic until Monday.  I've decided that I'm not waiting until then and it looks like my body isn't either  I know that me and dh have done everything we possibly can to make this work.  We always said 3 trys and then call it a day so I'm feeling a bit lost

Hxx


----------



## snozyrozy (Jul 27, 2009)

H - so sorry to hear you're spotting as well. Try and stay hopeful until tomoro and I will   for some good news for you  

xx


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

hellybellyjelly - thinking of you sweetie


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

snozyrozy - Thank you hun.  I know that lots of girls get spotting and still get their BFP's. It's just that I've not got a good feeling about mine.  Thanks for the encouragement and   - it has really helped and has injected me with some well needed  . It's so lovely to get support from people who understand. When do you test?  I will   very hard that it's a positive for you hun   . 

Susan - have just seen your post as well - thanks for the good wishes.  Please take care of yourself and lots of luck for the future. 

I feel I can say more to you guys than any of my close friends at the mo    

Lots of love everyone else out there and          
H xx


----------



## snozyrozy (Jul 27, 2009)

H - you're more than welcome. This is also my final attempt so I know exactly how you are feeling right now but its not over yet honey        

My otd is tuesday and I have never ever tested early before and this is my 7th tx but I am so so so tempted to test on sunday - maybe cos its mothers day I dont know but of course I will be devastated if its a bfn so dont know what to do. My thought at the moment is at least if I do it sunday I can have some time at home to lick my wounds rather than come in to work. My DH will probably make me wait tho !! 

xxxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Tested today and got a bfn


----------



## Donksi (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi could you please update , i tested 10th march , hcg 16,  BFN


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

for all of you with bfns. 

I have another week to wait for my OTD and am already driving myself mad thinking about it all    what if? what if? what if?

I am so happy for all those with BFPs, it must be such an amazing feeling, simply the best. Enjoy  
Am really hoping that some day it happens for me too.      

  
aissha


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Just popping in to say good luck to all you girls testing over the weekend, I know you wont hold out toOTD on Monday lol
Helybellyjelly I have a good feeling about this for you


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi ladies - My BFP is no longer as i have been bleeding heavily since Monday we so very sad to have lost our little bean  

Good luck to everyone due to test and   to ladies who got a BFN

Pigloo x


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

awww Pigloo I am so sorry to hear ur news    

xxx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Williow - Its awful, felt so helpless for last few days as theres nothing anyone can do.  We are just looking forward to tx no 2 and trying to stay positive, we will get there  

I hope you get your BFP, sounds like its looking good for you already  

Pigloo x


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh Pigloo sweetheart i'm so so sorry. That is what happened to me last time so I know how your heart must be breaking. My darling I wish I could wave a wand and take the pain away for you. I have been praying for you and will continue. Get some rest honey. xxx


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

Pigloo...take some time to just 'be' with ur dh...and when ur both ready then    for tx number 2...

I am doing ok...have been testing since tuesday and its still positive...still hasnt sunk in yet...but not getting too excited as anything can happen...

Now begins the 2ww for 1st scan!!!

I have booked in to a clinic in London for HCG levels monday and wednesday morning...OFU dont offer them and feel I need to have something between positive pee stick and 1st scan...just for my own peace of mind!!!!

off to tell the parents tonight...

xxxxx


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Question to those with bfp - once you have your bfp have you stopped taking the pesseries? I only have them till otd but am wondering if i get a bfp should i keep taking them? I am thinking about asking for more? Mind you I have sore boobs and tummy cramps which is a af sign for me. mind you sore boobs is also a bfp sign for me.....ouch my head hurts!!!!!


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

Pati - hi, some clinics tell you to keep taking them until 10-12 weeks...but other clinics (like mine) say to stop on OTD whatever the result...I asked if it would harm the embryo if I carried on taking them, the answer is no but it will increase the severity of any pregnancy symptoms such as morning sickness. I asked my GP if she would prescribe more but she said they dont like to interfere with the clinics advice. so I am trusting they know what they are doing...after all once u have a lil embryo growing ur body starts producing the hormones needed...so there is no proof it actually benefits when taking it longer...

hope that answers ur question...I am nervous about stopping them tomorrow... but...what will be will be...

am booked in to a different clinic in london monday and wednesday morning for hcg levels as my clinic dont do blood tests either!!!!

and AF pains...also the same as pregnancy symptoms...I am getting waves of AF aching...lower back ache and my (.)(.)'s still a bit sore...

xxx


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Willow09 I think i'm at the same clinic as you so I guess you have answered my question then. Mind you I still need to get the bfp before stressing about the next stage i guess. This is so hard. Good luck with the London Clinic tests xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

_Hi Ladies

Just wanted to say congratx on all your BFP's recently!!! The List looks lovley.

Can I just take time to remind you all that is a 2ww thread, *not* for pregnancy questions or waiting for your first scan. Can we please remember all the lovely ladies still in there 2ww, and those who have had a negitive result or even worse. I do understand the excitment being there once before myself, but also the disappointment of a failed cycle.

Please feel free to post here, we love you all chatting!! And the support we get from each other is amazing. But please keep the pregnancy chat for the correct areas. 

For those who have had there BFP's, the Bun in the Oven area of FF will help you more then anywhere... Feel free to post on the *Waiting for your first scan * CLICK HERE Located in the *Trimesters Area*

For those who have had sad results, these boards may help you >> *Negitive Cycle ~ *  CLICK HERE Or the *Inbetween cycles ~ * CLIC HERE
Lots of love and



Your Mod Natalie xxxxxx_


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

ur welcome pati...when is ur OTD?? mine is tomorrow but have been testing since tuesday and def a BFP...stopping pesseries tomorrow evening...
OFU is my clinic...and they have been really confusing with information about pesseries and also my metformin which they told me to stop taking after ET...so 10 days in to being PUPO and now wondering whether to start taking it again at lower dose...there is no proof yet that it helps reduce risk of m/c for women with PCOS...but if it does do anything I will do it...but because I have not taken for 10 days am worried it will harm things if i start again!!!
this whole ttc lark and then bfp lark....so testing...
but for now...enjoying being bfp...

xxxx


----------



## TraceyLouise (Apr 21, 2008)

Evening all... it was a BFN for me 

Congratulations to everyone who got BFP's this week though, there has been loads!

I'll be back in June for my next 2ww 

Tracey x


----------



## lexie (May 6, 2008)

Evening ladies

Just wanted to quickly pop back in and say thanks for the kind messages following my BFN.
Congratulations to the BFPs this week wishing you all the best for the months ahead.
  to the ladies who have experienced a BFN this week.I understand how you feel x

AFM-Am going to concentrate on selling our house and booking a holiday for the end of April to take my mind off feeling blue.Have made the decision to take a break from any more treatment for the next 3-6 months and reassess situation then.Hopefully will feel stronger then for round 3!!
Take care ladies xx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

Pigloo so sorry hunny  

Donski and Tracey so sorry to guys too  

May congrats well done     

Lexi- my darling enjoy your time out a good holiday is just what the doctor ordered and good luck with your next tx  

Just popped on to wish all the ladies testing over the next few days loys of BFPs so far this week long may it continue 
                                   

Rachelbw


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

OTD today and its officially a BFP!

xxx


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Willow -     On your 
7 more days till OTD I'm going out of my mind. I'm crying at just about everything on TV at the moment silly sausage that i am. I'm also at OFU. They are so nice. 

Everyone else on the 2ww thinking of you all. lots of       

x


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone

Willow - GREAT news to get your confirmed      

Pigloo, Donski, Tracy, Monkey     . Really sorry - It's so hard.

I've also had a BFN this am and AF now in full flow.  I was fully expecting this after all the cramps and spotting over the last few days and shed a lot of tears yesterday.  However myself and DH are determined to look forwards and stay  . Like Lexie we're going to get a holiday booked for April/May and focus on other things for a while.

Thanks for everyone's support on here.  I'll be keeping an eye over the next few days to see how you're all getting on.  Lots of luck to everyone who are yet to test. Wishing you the very best    

Lots of love

H xx


----------



## snozyrozy (Jul 27, 2009)

H - so sorry to read your post   there's nothing I can say except look after yourself    

willow - congratulations !!   

snozy xx


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

H - so sorry. Take care of yourself


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

So sorry H.  I don't know what to say apart from look after yourself and your DP.


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies, just wanted to say big congratulations to everyone who has got their BFPs I am so please for you all.

So sorry to all the ladies who have had BFN's over the last couple of days.  I feel for you all especially the ones who had a BFP that turns into a BFN I have been there myself 3 times, and I know it seems doubly cruel.

AFM.  Now on day 10 of my 2WW and just want to know now, I had pains in my tummy through the night I woke up convinced the AF would arrive today, but so far nothing. Letter  arrived from hospital yesterday informing that they havent frozen any of the remaining embryos so this really is it. We really have decided enough is enough after this go, easier said than done though.Sending all  ladies still on their 2ww lots and lots of       

love

H


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats willow. Hope the blood test will reassure you. My cinic don't offer oneand I am not going to chase for one, because for me it will be one more result to wait and worry about.

H- soo sorry to hear your news. Please take care of yourself and dh.

Littlemouse- sending you positive vibes       

As for me still smilling anxiously as we wait for our scan.

may


----------



## Kernow Lou (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all.  
Congratulations to all those who have had BFPs - you must be so excited, as well as terrified I can imagine!
Sorry to all tthose who have had a BFN.  Unfortunately, I'm joining those ranks this month.  Really thought this would be my time this month, but got to stay positive and prepare for the next round!!

Lou x


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello all
So good to hear so much positive news, not just the BFP, but the attitude of the ladies who experienced BPN.  I don't think I'll cope if it is a BFN, but the positivity and determination shown on here gives me hope.

I've had mild cramping pains ever since the IUI - but nothing other than feeling SO tired and emotional.  I'm currently not speaking to my dh as he's being a completely childish and thoughtless ****.  I went to visit a friend for a few days (who experienced a 2ww) and our friend Ian picked me up from the station on my return (as dh was working).  Dh phoned me 5 minutes after he picked me up and threw a hissy fit as I hadn't called him the second I got in - I put the phone down and got slightly hysterical (poor Ian).  He  totally ignored every text I sent in explanation and when I got home, totally blanked me. I'm sitting in the kitchen crying and generally feeling sorry for myself.  He's done this three times now during the course of our treatment which is very unlike him.  I get that it is tough for the bloke too, but I thought he realised that this part was so important and that I am to remain stress free  If this doesn't work, there could be a whole lot of blame and accusations coming his way if he's not careful.

Anyway, sorry to offload.
Love to all
xxx


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Lou   sorry to hear your news honey. I hope you can take some time to rest etc you sound a positive person.  

Sequinn - Big   babe. Men can be such muppets. Mine can get like that as well honey infact he was just like that on ET day I ended up walking out which was not easy as I was still in so much pain from EC. I think it's them not handling this well. I hope you both manage to sort things out honey xx


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Pigloo, tracey & helly so sorry to hear your news 
Do take some time out girls. Shortly after my failed iuis my brother was killed in an accident. I gave up on all things fertility for a few yrs. Mentally i just couldn't have coped. Your head needs to be in the right place to cope with all the hurdles of tx. You're in my prayers.

Sequinn men are just big children. Ifind the silent treatment always works a treat!


----------



## Lilla My (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry reposting as i have  not been check off.

I have the unhappy    news that  I had a BFN test on the 6th March.  My clinic is closed on the weekends so we had a little hope!  As I did not have a AF I thought it best wait until I spoken to the midwife before I sent you the bad news.  My AF has arrived with vengeance! Ouchy ouch ouch!  But the good news is we have 2 frozen embryo's ( this is a first) so Tomorrow I will commence the  hormones.
I will let you know if all goes to the 2ww!   Thank you for posting!

hugs
Lilla My


----------



## paulababy (Jul 6, 2008)

Hiya
I just noticed that i'd put the wrong test date down, its the 17th March not the 19th. I had quite bad cramping from last sunday to wednesday, then on Thursday i woke up and felt great and have done since, so yesterday afternoon i decided to do a test and i was shocked and excited to get a BFP  I know its early days but i can't stop smiling xx


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Lilla My   I'm sorry to hear your news honey. Xxx

Paulababy congrat's on your bfp xxx

afm I lost the plot and tested at about five this morning and got bfn which was no surprise as my otd is not till Saturday. However if does confirm drugs out of system so I'm just praying it will turn to bfp by the weekend. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## swaps (Mar 13, 2010)

hi my EC was on 27th Feb, ET was on 2nd march, OTD on 16th march, this was my second ICSI.


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Morning girls!

I woke up at 6am and tested and I have a  !!

Did the test from the clinic first and the line was so feint that my DH thought it was negative, did a clearblue digi straight after and it said Pregnant 1 -2 weeks! So amazing to see it in black and white!!

We are over the moon and in complete shock!!   

Love Pear x x x


----------



## swaps (Mar 13, 2010)

Skybreeze said:


> Hello and Welcome to your
> New home for March and April's 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> ...


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Mind if I join?

Now half way through the dreaded 2ww and finding it so hard - test day is next sunday! Burst into tears last night and just feel so emotional all the time   It's so hard when you want something so much. Had a day 3 transfer of an 8 cell and a 6 cell - hope they are sticky little beans     

   for everyone else on this 2ww xxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations Pear!!!


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Just to let you know,my otd is the 17th March,feels like a lifetime away


----------



## daisylea33 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies,  

Justed wanted to   to all those who've had a BFP. Sending you lots of sticky vibes.

lots of   for those that have had a BFN, take time to mourn and wishing you the best of luck in future.

Can you pls add me to the list, my OTD was 11/3 and i got a  , getting some heavy spotting but decided to stay  , and   its all OK and embies are just getting comfy in my uterus. 

lots of luck and  

Daisy. xxx


----------



## sebsie (Jan 15, 2010)

hey guys i got my bfp on 11th march but ive not been updated on the list yet.... just thought id let you know in case i been forgotten lol thanks


----------



## fred73 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Would like to join you all in 2ww as starting to drive myself mad with every ache and pain!! 

Had my DIUI on 5th March so OTD is 20th March.

Looking forward to catching up more over the next week and Congratulations to all BFPs and Hugs to all the BFNs. 

G x x


----------



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi - my OTD is 19 March and I'm on my penultimate course of clomid. Not feeling too positive this month, because I had the week from hell just around the time it should have all been happening. I'm currently covering a girl's maternity leave at work, she had her baby at the beginning of Feb, and I thought I had gotten away from the daily confrontation, but another girl announced her pregnancy a couple of weeks ago. That was fine, I managed to take that one on the chin, and I was so pleased with myself because I usually cry buckets, but I was very in control. Then a few days after that, I was at a work away day at some hotel, and a guy came in late cos he'd had a dr's appointment. He sat at my table and promptly started handing around his wife's scan of their second baby, which is where he had been. Usually I have an escape route when I feel the tears come on, but I just had to sit there and bite my cheek so hard to stop myself crying. Then a couple of days later I found out my little brother's fiance is pregnant. This one hit me like a load of bricks. Cried for days, and I'm still so so upset. I really really want to just look forward to being an auntie again, and I guess I am, but I feel like I have been skipped in the natural order of things. My twin sister has two little boys, and me wee brother is 7 years younger than us. I really never thought he would be having kids before me. It was supposed to be me next. Then I feel like rubbish for thinking like that. Why is this so hard?


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Hendryhope      

I really feel for you, can't believe how much you have had to deal with in such a short time.  You sound incredibly strong, finding reserves you didn't expect you'd ever have.  I have no words of consolation, only a strong empathy and cyber hugs.

xxxxx


----------



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks so much sequinn - just feel as though this cycle has been such a waste. I only have one more course of clomid left if it doesn't work this month, then it's waiting to get called for IVF. Now I'm feeling very angry with myself for just giving up this month. I just didn't feel in the mood at the time, and I'm sure DH didn't either (lets face it, crying isn't sexy!), then before I know it I'm halfway through my two week wait!  

I guess sometimes we need to hit rock bottom before we can roll over and begin the arduous journey of reaching for the stars again.

Thanks so much for your kind words, it really means a lot that when I am feeling blue I can pour out my soul here and a kind kindred spirit will hug it better for me!


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Hendryhope

      

I really know how you feel. Its so hard, because we are torn between feeling happy for our friends and relatives and feeling incredibly hard done by that its not us. 

Just wish I could reach across the internet to give you a big hug  

Take care of yourself hun, really hope that you get a BFP (even though you say the chances are low)
        

aissha


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning all, I have only 4 more sleeps until test date.  Today I feel crampy and on our last go at IVF I started to bleed on day 10.  I really hope it will be fine and am really keeping everything crossed that this crampy feeling is supposed to be there.  I can't wait until Friday, it just seems such a long way away.  

Hope the rest of you are well, and I am sorry for the rant, I think I am feeling a little sorry for myself this morning, I just want to make it past day 10 with no spotting.

Suzi


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Morning everyone - can I join in too!  OTD 22nd March and am trying to remain calm!!!  Congrats to Pear - I am also taking the same supplements as you inc. Apimist!    to Hendryhope.

Red
x


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome *Red Riding Hood* - same OTD as mine!!!

*Suzi* - Fingers crossed for you - are you going to be naughty and test earlier??

*Hendry* - It's amazing how many times we can hit rock bottom and still claw our way back out to face the firing squad again. I've decided that I will NOT go through another treatment - this one has been so difficult and I think it will be the end of my dh and I if we were to try again. How do you choose between a baby and your relationship??

I have really dull, low aches on both the left and right sides. Not sure what this is as I do not get period pains until AF is here. Can't be implantation as I only had one follicle, so it would only be on one side. Strange - but not unduly worried - intrigued more than anything.

xxxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hendry    

Pears congrats!!!!!

Welcome to Red riding hood

may


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome Red riding hood.

Sequinn-No early testing for me, I only like to be disappointed once.  So I will wait until Friday.  So far so good, but I think I will need to take out some stock in Andrex for all the toliet paper I have been using this week checking to see.  Seems to have calmed down some now, just going to take it easy today and run my errands tomorrow.  Will have to do it tomorrow or my poor dog will be out of food.  Poor thing is feeling a little left out lately with all the trips to the hospital and such he has been home alone far more than he is used to.

Let's hope your aches are like what I believe are implantation, that's what I keep telling myself.  It could be the real thing, never knew what they felt like before.  Hope it's all well for you.  

Suzi


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Can I join?  my test day is 18 march .
EC 1st March, ET at IM Barcelona on 6 March. ED, PGD, ICSI . 
2 grade 10 embies put back , 1 frozen.
 3 days to go! feeling swollen, grumpy and  emotional!  

Flora x x x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Flora - welcome to the 2ww!!


----------



## snozyrozy (Jul 27, 2009)

hi there,

I just wanted to wish all my fellow 2ww'ers who are testing with me tomorrow all the luck in world - I hope we have some success stories to post tomorrow.
   

snozyrozy xx


----------



## ladyc78 (Mar 11, 2010)

please add me to the list.

ladyc
OTD 23/03
ICSI 

thanks.


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

sequinn and Red riding hood you both have the same testing date as me    . Best things come in three's
Goodluck to all the 2ww ladies


----------



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

Just a quickie to say thanks for everyone's support. Feeling okay today, had a few wee twinges, not sure what they are though. Trying to keep  

Will write more later, v busy at work! Thank you all so much though, you've cheered me up!


----------



## ladyc78 (Mar 11, 2010)

hi

i am newbie currently on my 2ww for icsi 1st cycle. i am 2dpt and my OTD is 23/03 which is my mum's birthday so hoping to give her the best birthday present ever!

just wanted to wish all you ppl on 2ww good luck and fingers cross for a BFP!!

ladyc x


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hiya

Could you add me to list please. ICSI e/c on 15th March OTD 28th

Thanks

xx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

BFN for me I’m afraid – AF had the cheek to show up a day early.  

BFPs – congratulations and have a happy and healthy pregnancy 
And sending    to everyone with BFN's this month

sam


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Sam - so sorry to hear about your BFN   I know no words can help 

Hello to everyone else   I recognise quite a few names already from other threads 
I am on day 4 of 2ww following 2 day transfer - OTD is 25th March 
Trying hard not to think that far ahead or analyse every ache and pain.... easier said than done!   
Sex in the city box set keeping me sane at the moment  

Lots and lots of luck to all those of you coming up to OTD
  

Pepper
xxx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks pepper

Fingers crossed for your OTD and sending you   

Good luck

Sam


----------



## Kerryann S (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join? I'm currently on my 2ww and its driving me mad. I'm testing 18th March. I've already convinced myself that its a BFN!!  I've had cramps for about a week on and off but today I've had them most of the day and feeling much stronger.  My last attempt i made it to day 12 (from ET) then AF arrived and seeing as day 12 is tomorrow I think its the end of the road, I'm convince my AF will be here by tonight. 

I hope everyone else is more positive than me!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi kerryann - really hoping those cramps arn't AF pains and you will make it through tomorrow   if you get past that point hope that will help increase your PMA 

lots of prayers for you   

Px


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi can I join too??

I had IVF. ET was 4th march and OTD is on 18th March.

Recognise a few of u from Blossoms thread  

Im driving myself a bit potty today, feeling real sorry 4 myself, have not got out of bed all day cos scared af is here and dont wanna move a muscle, Yep Im officially crazy  
Having af type feelings and emotional. And last 2 nights been feeling sweaty/clammy thru night. Af is on her way I feel  

Sorry to start intro on a negative vibe, just wanted to share my thoughts with others who are prob feeling very similar!


----------



## Kerryann S (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey NTB1, 

I feel the same as you can i can't pull myself out of this mood.  I'm trying to get my DH to agree for me to do an early test but he isn't having any of it so I've got to wait until Thursday but i don't think I'm even going to make it until Thursday.

Lets hope tomorrow is a better day for both of us and that AF stay far far away!


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Pleas add me. I had ICSI and OTD 28th march.

Thanks.


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Have had sharp, shooting pains on the right hand side intermittently for a few hours today - eeeeek!

Glohen - welcome and good luck!

Kerryann - I really hope af stays away, sounds like we've had very similar symptoms - lots of cramping.  Fingers crossed for you. xxx

NTB1 - swinging from positive to negative to positive to negative seems to be the norm.  Hope you can swing back to positive soon!!

Sam -       

Kirst, floral and Lady - wecome!   

Hendry - big smooch, glad you are feeling more  

Snozy and all other testers - GOOD LUCK xxxx

Bettyboop - we shall be the three amigos!


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Kerryann   please try not to stressout honey, yes i do need to take my own advise lol. Re testing early it's up to you both just bear in mind that even if it shows bfn it still might change to bfp by otd. A ladies on a different thread tested the day before her otd and got bfn she thought it was all over etc had glass of wine and bath the next day she did the offical test and got a bfp. Also a lady again from a different thread had heaps of cramps and bleeding and to tell the truth it did sound bad but she has got a bfp. This is such a stressful time and everyone and every pregancy is different so you just don't know. Please try to reat up honey and hang on in there.  

AFM - My otd is 20th but after my fil telling me yesterday that i was pregnant I tested early today and I have got the faintest of 2nd lines. I am by no means jumping for joy as the sore boobs i had which is a bfp sign for me have now gone. All i can do is keep praying that the line gets darker and Tom and Bert stay put. I have been on the sofa resting up for most of the day and it's the same for this evening.  

Lots of          for everyone. Come on girls we can do this xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Sequinn and NTB1, don't stress about the symptoms.  I was also pretty hormonal and felt like AF was arriving, and I also had sharp pains, lower down than I would normally get AF pains, and more off to one side or the other.  These were followed by a BFP (which I still can't believe).  It's not over till your OTD!!


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Hazel and congrats on getting your well deserved BFP!!  I'm not that terribly worried about the aches and the pains as they are unusual for me.  I don't get pre-period pains at all, so am hoping that these twinges are good ones.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ButterflyHen (Jan 10, 2010)

Have been spotting since Thursday and AF like on Friday. Clinic advised increase in pessaries. Resigned myself to the fact that this cycle hadn't worked and tested today (1 day before OTD) as eager to stop pessaries and move onto next cycle and OMG BFP!!!

No sore breasts, lower abdo pain, bit nauseous and still spotting slightly. 

Clinic aren't concerned but I'm not sure whats going on and can't bear to get excited.....


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations ButterflyHen!!!  Well done you.  Spotting is very common early in pregnancy (so my book says!!) but I understand it must be incredibly worrying for you.  Still, try and relax about it and hope your beanie holds on.


----------



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

Sequinn -   for you honey. You're right, this is so hard on a relationship, and you simply can't make that choice. Pray you get your BFP       

Feeling a bit brighter today. Think it helps that Mother's Day is over. Always makes me feel a bit sad and wistful! Still not any more positive about OTD on Friday, cos I know timings were all off this month, but I've made my peace with it! What will be will be and I can't change it now. May as well just keep calm and carry on!

Congrats Butterflyhen - hope the spotting stops soon so you can get excited!   Congratulations to other BFPs!

Massive   to the BFNs.


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone - and hi to fellow testers - Bettyboop and Sequinn   Don't have any symptoms at all - well the odd twinge.  Wondering if the twinges are the ovaries settling down.?  Trying to stay calm  but finding it very difficult.  I have eaten so many oreo's today (stress eating)!!!

Good luck everone


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Mmmmm - Oreos - pass some here amigo!!  I've just polished off a box of choccies - ooops.  Needs must and all that - the other options are way less healthy.

Hoping for a good night's sleep, seems forever that I haven't been plagued by bad dreams, from being unfaithful, to full on giving birth and naming the baby.  

xxx


----------



## fred73 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone and especially to my fellow day tester Pati even though you have tested early 

I have been doing the same as everyone and over analysing every pain and wanted to add a couple of things.

I felt very   last Friday and sure it hadn't worked but yesterday I read this thread from the beginning and made me feel a lot better. So many people have had positives whether it was on 1st, 2nd, 3rd or even more attempts so made me believe it will happen for me eventually and not to give up too soon.

Also in case you need help not to test early...I have not bought any tests so can't !!! Will go on Friday night on way home and they will probably have sold out!!!! Also my DH will not be happy with me if I go before!

What I really can't understand is why I was so calm before the IUI and thought the 2ww would be easy?? So wrong!!

Anyway waffled enough so best wishes to all and a good nights sleep


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi to everyone on 2ww ,hey kerryann and NTB1 we have the same OTD 18th march , really trying hard not to test before   , I think I could test before as my ET was at day 6 after EC so they were quite mature, but too scared to do it before suppose I can only take 1 BFN result . 

I have had really sore boobs and had little cramps in pelvic area , cramps have gone but boobs not.feeling tired but I think this is nervous exhaustion and the patches and pessaries I'm on.Can't remember how I felt with DS as this was 10 years ago, i don't think I had any symptoms as I was really shocked when I got a positive and my dad had just gone into hospital with a heart attack. The London clinic I had it last time (1999) only suggested blood tests as the most reliable  , I had no idea that I could have tested myself, in some ways I think it was better like that as it puts the temptation out of the way .

congratulations butterflyhen on your BFP  

Big, big , big hugs to BFN sending you lots of love.

Everyone get lots of rest cos where ever we are in the cycle it is so draining and we need to give ourselves a big hug! x


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Fred - have blown you some bubbles for luck!  Like your idea of not actually buying the test until OTD - never even thought about that one - duh!

Sleep tight.
xxx


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

hey Sequinn you just made me laugh   as I have had those dreams past couple of days and last night I dreamt they had put back 3 embies instead of 2 by mistake !!!! my chocolate preferences at the moment are Drifters and Flakes !! 
Night night sleep tight X


----------



## snozyrozy (Jul 27, 2009)

hi everyone,

well ok so I gave in and just tested and we've done it - we've got a    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are absolutely thrilled to say the least in fact I cant even think what else to write cos I'm just numb with delight !!! 

At least I will get a good nights sleep now   

snozyrozy xxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Snozyu


MANY congratulations - am over the moon for you!



joanne

xx


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Snozy ,big congratulations to you.you deserve this after everything you have been through. I am on my 6th ICsi and you have given me hope that it can work

love

littlemouse 
x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations Snozy!!!


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

SNOZY!!!
       
PS  How the heck were you expecting to get a good night's sleep after that news?!?!  My betting is you barely slept a wink!!


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Snozyrosy, delighted to hear of your BFP, look after yourself 

AFM yesterday wasnt a good day, had gotten myself into a negative spiral and couldnt even see how the time would pass until my OTD on friday. (it wasnt helped by a friend announcing her pregnancy and saying it was a surprise - its her 3rd child...) It already seems like the longest 2w ever... but today, reading snozys good news has just cheered me up and made me see there is light at the end of the tunnel

This thread is like my life line at the moment, seeing so many people going through the same feelings, makes me feel like if all these incredibly strong women can survive this 2ww, then i can too...
 

Thank you all       
aissha


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies, Well I tested again this more and showed a   as clear as clear can be. I'm so happy, just praying that this time it stays.


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations Snozy & patti 

Littlemouse don't give up , you sure as hell have given it your best shot


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Congrats Snozy and patti!! i'm so happy for u.
Send me some dust.
Good luck to the rest of us.


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks glohen lots of                for you and all our other cycles buddies. xxx


----------



## Oestre (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi,

[Just finding my way around the site!]

Please could you add me to the list as a "lady in waiting? I had ICSI - implanted March 9th, and very queasy, have sore boobs and got a +ve using a home pregnacy testing kit today. (so will probably wait for blood HCG next week to be confirmed as +ve).

Thanks,

Oestre

PS Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow Snozy!!!  I'm so happy for you.  We were going through a cycle together in October if I remember correctly.  What wonderful news!!  

I'm now in the 2ww again as a surrogate for my best friend after having 2 really good quality 5day blasts transferred on Saturday.  Official test date is 27th March.  Hope it works as my best friend is still in hospital after her egg retrieval over a week ago and I don't think she'll be able to go through this again.  

Good luck to everyone on the 2WW.   Lets hope March is good month for   

Love and   to you all.

xxxxx


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kerryann - U sound so similar to me, my dp wont let me test early no matter how much Ive tried to convince him   Altho I am trying to now convince him that if I test tomorrow instead of thurs like Im sposed to, then at least if its a bfn I'll be prepared for it on thurs morning and wont have to go into work at 8am thurs morning straight after testing, I'd have had a whole day to get the tears out the way and get my head together a little!! Not sure he's gonna budge at all tho  

Fred73 - Ive done exactly the same, Ive not bought any tests at all cos I know if I had one in the house I'd of tested as soon as dp left me alone for 2 mins   Dp would be so upset with me tho if I did test early! Im testing super early on thursday morning (if dp wont let me test tomorrow that is  ) cos I start work at 8am so gonna test about 6.30 ish when I wake up   Tomorrow is gonna drag badly and I wont get any sleep weds nite at all!!!

Huge congrats to snozy and pati, well done both of u   

Afm: still got dull af type feelings, had them for 3 days now   Not feeling so down in the dumps as yesterday more anxious than anything but thats only natural.


----------



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

Can I please be added to the list? My OTD is Friday 19th March, and I'm on Clomid. Ta!

Congrats Snozy and Pati, that's great news!!!!


----------



## kay83 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi skybreeze

Can u add me pleez luv

Its IVF and otd is 23/march 

XxXx


----------



## fred73 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi to everyone

Congratulations to those with BFPs today. Helps me stay positive for the rest of the week  

Sequinn - thanks for the bubbles. I am such a novice to the site so have no idea how to return them but sending you loads of good luck   I am in very similar situation to you as same fertility issues and ages although this is our first treatment so have some idea how things are going for you so if you need a chance to vent let me know!!

NTB - I feel exactly the same about testing and have to go to shops tomorrow for food so just have to stay away from that aisle! Just want to know now and just pleased my OTD is Saturday so don't have to cope with work afterwards. Hope you go in with a big grin on your face  

AFM - Had loads of shooting pains and aches on Sunday and not a lot since so no idea what that means!!

Enjoy your evenings x x


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Very sore and itchy (.) (.) today - good job I spent the day with a gay friend!!

Aissha  - hope you have had a more positive day today  

Pati -             

Oestre - tentative      until bloods

Surromum - left me with a warm fuzzy feeling - you have to be the best friend in the whole world!

NTB1 - only problem with that is that some women seem to get a BFN the day before, but get a BFP on the day.  Not very helpful I know, but possible something to consider.

Kay83 - hello and welcome  

Fred - I went to Costso with my friends earlier - 2 clearblue digital for about £10 just jumped into the basket!!  Unfortunately I had already informed my pals and they swiftly jumped back out - spoilsports!!!  I wish this was our first treatment, with so many bad experiences and disappointments under our belts it is hard to stay positive (particularly with my dh being such a ****).

Happy testing day tomorrow all!!


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

congratulations to all those BFP that happened today and lots of hugs to the BFN     

NBT1  will we have to send the  over to you ? Come on lets do it together on Thursday , I have bought my pt from boots it doesn't look very inspiring maybe I should have gone for a deluxe model but i was in a rush hoping that I wouldn't bump into anybody i knew ( you know just as you get to the check out there is some one you know looking straight into your basket with a raised eyebrow!!!!)

Still feeling full/ bloated in the stomach with dull af twinges. Shared my rolo's with my ds and dh as we watched Michael Jackson's  This is it - which was fab what a genius and took my mind of everything for a bit. 

Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow and keeps safe and sound.

Flora x x x x x


----------



## snozyrozy (Jul 27, 2009)

hi girls,

just wanted to say a massive thank you to everyone for all your congratulations it means so much having the support of FF. Also sending   to anyone with a BFN today, I know how tough these journeys are but* please please please *do not give up hope, if its not alright in the end its not the end.  

Pati -  to you too !!!

Hi Surromum - ad thanks ! yes I think we did cycle together in october ! I will look out for your BFP on 27th, I hope your friend is out of hospital soon - I think what you're doing for her is beyond wonderful 

Jarij - thanks honey ! 

Littlemouse - yes it can and will work for you honey - stay strong and relaxed    

Sequinn - I slept like a log I swear, total contentment !!!

Hendryhope - good luck for friday    

NTB1 - test the night before OTD like I did !!!! My DH was also dead against testing early but he was fine with the night before espec when I said I would only keep him awake all night stressing if I didnt do it then 
Glohen and Aaisha - for you and all the lovely 2ww'ers 

snozyrozy xx


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Morning everyone. 

Congrats to the BFP   and    to the BFN.

Embryologist phoned yesterday and I have 7 embryos going strong. I egg shared this time and managed to get 26 eggs- so 13 for me and 13 for recipient!! 

Also- I have been having cramp like pains (a bit like AF) and sore boobs since I did my trigger shot on Saturday. Is this normal?? I cant remember if I had them last time!!

xx


----------



## ladyc78 (Mar 11, 2010)

morning everyone

well i am totally driving myself insane here. i am currently 4dpt and feel absolutely fine. I had 1 x grade 1, 8 cell embie put back and this is my 1st cycle of ICSI. Never been pregnant before so don't know what to expect in anyway. Slight twinges here and there, boobs very sore Sun/Mon but seem to have settled down a bit an are now just a little tender, although they do feel very big!!. AF due this week/weekend but not had any of usual symptoms. I am very tired, but have been constantly through the whole cycle and just put it down to all the hormone drugs plus all the pressure/stress of everything that is happening to me. 

Its my DH that has the fertility problem, i am fine and in good health. But I have already convinced myself this wont work and i still have so long to go til my OTD, which is the 23rd - well it feels like its so far away!!

Trying to keep myself busy with dvd's, books and any Wii games that mean i don't actually have to get out of bed. Off work at the moment and not really planning to go back until after my OTD. Its an office job but March is the busiest month with the end of the financial year and can get very busy and very stressful so just cant face it!

it is good to read the posts on here and know other people are going through exactly the same thing. The few friends and family i have told have been great but they don't know what i am going through. My DH has been fantastic but again he doesn't quite get how i am feeling. He just feels guilty that the fertility problem lies with him and its me having to go through all the treatment. 

ok rant over! hope everyone else is feeling slightly more positive than me on this cheerful, sunny morning x


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

feeling beyond caring today woke up feeling so stressed and uptight not sure I'm going to make it through the day without testing, I think I may do like you snozyrozy and test tonight . My actual testing day had been today but they deferred my ET a day so I guess its the same anyhow as its taken from the EC date. Any how not sure if my irratible mood is due to AF coming i seem to have woken up to a spot at the same place where i always get a period spot ! had argument with DH as he was saying that I should be grateful for him walking our dog in the morning ( normaly its me who does the am walk but have stopped during 2ww) LOL man from Mars onboard!! Think I will work from home today cos actually feeling like i'm going nuts !!

ladyC - Don't worry I wasn't like this last week and the 2ww does actually go quite quickly - Good luck I found listening to podcasts quite useful especially Desert island discs listening to other peoples lives does seem to take your mind off your own!

Kirst01 - 7 healthy embies sounds really great good luck for your ET when is that ?

I must remember to BREATH !!!!  to everyone x x 
Florax

PS some bubbles today would be nice  Thanks


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Floral

E/T either tomorrow at 2pm or saturday if they go to blast- i am ringing today at 11am to see how they are doing!!
xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats Snozy and patti!!    
may


----------



## Kerryann S (Jul 7, 2008)

Morning ladies,

I hope everyone is well.  Fingers crossed we see some more    today.   

NTB1, My DP isn't having any of it I've tried all the excuses i can think of  !  As i made it through yesterday with out a bleed I'm not so stressed out about the AF pains. They don't seems to be there so much and not so strong, its all to confusing!!  I still haven't bought any pg test but I'm going to get one on my way home from work today.

Do you think we can get all the way to test day with out a bleed and still get a BFN? I hope not!


----------



## lecras (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Another one for the list - we had FET on the 08/03, anxiously waiting for OTD on 22nd... Won't be testing earlier in case it's negative, prefer to stay PUPO as long as possible.

Having loads of symptoms which could be real, in my head or due to meds (Crinone and Progynova): mild tummy cramps, dizzyness and being generally emotionally unstable are the main ones.   Driving into work this morning I felt a flutter in my tummy that almost tickled. I started laughing because it felt so weird, and five seconds later I was bawling my eyes out. No idea why. 

Best of luck to those of you who are testing today!    

C x


----------



## swaps (Mar 13, 2010)

Skybreeze said:


> Hello and Welcome to your
> New home for March and April's 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> ...


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Girlies..

Hope you are all holding on in manic madness of the 2ww...keep up your   PMA
Big   to all girlies that need it after  
Congrats & Goodluck to those still waiting to find out...   
Skybreeze:- can you please add me to Thread ICSI:- OTD Fri 26th March..

Thanks
Princess30


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm really sad that I'm almost at the top of the list and will be taken off next time it's updated!!


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi,

Can I add myself to the list please?  I had 3 embies txfered today - 3 x grade 1 (2 x 4 cell, 1 x 6 cell which they thought was developing too fast but still ok at the mo)

I've had IVF tx and my test date is Monday 28th March which already seems far too far away!  This is my 2nd IVF, I had one in August last year which was sucessful but I had a miscarriage at just over 9 weeks    so am hoping this one is the one!

 to everyone 
xx


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay - here's an odd one (and don't start pointing at me yelling HYPOCHONDRIAC!).  I have gad a shooting pain above my left eye since this morning and now it's starting to swell up.  (Wonder if dh has been sticking needles in it whilst I've been asleep - lol).  Don't think it's related to the treatment at all, but very strange like everything else going on!!

Welcome to all the new people joining us!  Lecras there are 3 of us officially testing on the 22nd, so we now need to be the 4 amigos!

xxxxx

PS  Happy St Paddy's!!


----------



## fred73 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone

Was not going to post today just see how everyone is getting on as supposed to be going out for dinner with a friend but sequinn just made me laugh so much I had to respond!!

I have aches and pains everwhere and had twitching eye today which is usually stress related for me but you do notice everything that is happening to your body at the moment  

Had big problem with PayPal last night and wanted to shout and get angry but knew I couldn't so cried instead   Not good so then wanted to test so if it was -ve I could ring them and shout!!! Think I need to get a life  

Take care all x x


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay all - it's me again - the one-eyed crazy lady. All I need is to start twitching, develop a tic and I'll be making grown men and babies cry!!

I did a little pregnancy test research and have seen that there are early response tests.  As I will be 4 days to go tomorrow, is it worth getting one of these?  I will absolutely bow to your vastly superior knowledge and do exactly what you say (for now)!!!

xxxx


----------



## paulababy (Jul 6, 2008)

Hiya can you update me i got a BFP  We're sooo excited afetr trying for 9 1/2 yrs.
Good luck everyone i'm sending you all baby dust     
and   to the BFN


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Just an updat got a BFN on this cycle x


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Paula - congratulations honey!  Nine and half years must be a record - thought we were bad coming up to seven!

Jules -      

Sequinn - No one replied to your post so........evil cackle.........I'm off to buy one tomorrow - tra-la-la-la-laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Fred - how many emotions can you feel in one day?  Let's count them tomorrow and see who wins!!!

xxxx Good luck to all testers tomorrow (oh - that's me)!!!!


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Sequinn-I didn't see your post until this morning.  Don't do it!!!!! I hear all it does is ask more questions than it will answer.  Stay away it's only 4 days to go you will get there and then you will know for sure.

We have only one more sleep and then we can test, waiting it out for now and am noe getting nervous, not sure if I want to know because as of now I am PUPO so I can pretend that I am pregnant, tomorrow I will know for sure so it will either be the worst day or the best day.  

Suzi


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Jules      

paula        well done and take care of yourself now 

Suzia I know how you feel, I too am testing tomorrow. Have booked the day off work. Getting scared now, cause having been glued to this thread for the last 2weeks, i now know that a BFN might be cause i test too early, a bfp might be a false positive or a chemical pregnancy...

This is my 1st 2ww and i really didnt realise what it would be like. Dont get me wrong, after 2 years trying to get to this point, I am really really grateful that the docs have figured it out but I had no clue it would turn me into an obsessive basket case!!!    
    
suzia and hendryhope, lets hope good things come in 3's for us tomorrow    

aissha


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

good morning , well we got a   ! I can't believe it , and had to check the pee stick again. I really , really thought it wasn't going to work. 
managed to hang to 4.30 this morning to test and kept waking up every hour so in the end DH and I decided to test then.
I don't know what to say , I feel so lucky and sad for everyone that got a negative so I will write again later as rather emotional !!
Big hug to everyone 
Flora x x x x


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Paula  Congrats! I wish you a happy nine months.

I don't seems to feel anything, anybody like me?

Goodluck to all those testing today and tomorrow.


----------



## ladyc78 (Mar 11, 2010)

Aissha - i know exactly how you feel. This is my first 2ww and its driving me nuts. checking on here constantly for other peoples comments, reactions, advice, feelings etc and trying to compare them to my own just to see if i might be pregnant. I have been ttc for 3 years now and this is DEFINITELY the worse part of it all so far. Still feels like ages til my OTD which is 23rd. I am 5dp 3dt so hopefully my embie will be really strong and implant in properly so it can stay!!

Glohen - i am exactly like you - no real symptoms of any kind - either way. Not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing

Congrats to everyone who already has their BFP's - such good news!!
and BIG HUGS ********************** to everyone with a BFN xxxxxxx

love ladyc x


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Wooo hooooooooooooo *Floral*!! Congratulations!! Will hear more when your feet touch the ground again!

*Suzia* Spoilsport - I told myself that if no one replied by the time I went to Boots then I'd do one. Was so nearly there and just couldn't help but peek on here this morning. Ya boo to you!! Ya boo to me!! Ya boo to this whole waiting game - I DON'T LIKE IT!!!! Thank you for bringing me back to reality - no testing before Sunday - scout's honour (I'm not a scout but not sure they'll know that - tee hee)!

*Aissha* Obsessive basket cases?? Us Don't know what you could possibly mean!!!

*Glohen* Due to my hypochondriac nature, I'm unable to comment - I've had every possible symptom and then made some up because, being the drama queen I am, decided that they weren't enough! Reading these boards though, no news can also be very good news!!

Good luck to all those testing today!
xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry sequinn, but it is for the best, you will know soon enough.

Congrats Floral!!  Hope those BFPs continue

Suzi


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

hello, 

it is so lovely to hear from all the girls on this thread who have got a BFP  
for the girls who haven't, then     . best wishes for next time x
can I be added to the list pls? 
I had ET yesterday (17th). 1 x 2 cell (!) and 1x 3 cell, asisted hatching embies transferred, and a test date of March 30th. although it is our wedding anniversary on March 28th, so I am not going to be able to resists testing then!

elcf

babydust to all!


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,just to let you know I tested yesterday on my otd and got a    we are so excited I am praying that this dream continues.I left work early and went to Asda to buy a pack if two tests and ran straight to the loo when I got in,but the first test didn't work there was no line in the window and the results window had zig zagged lines in? I then had to wait another hour before I could pee again and this time it worked and was a really strong positive 

Congratulations to Paula and Floral ,so pleased for you both x 

Sending lots of hugs to the bfns and praying your time will come. 

To all the ladies still waiting to test the best advice I can give is don't test early as you won't beleive the result either way until you otd 

Love
littlemouse x x x


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats Littlemouse, hope the next 8 months go well for you.

Suzi


----------



## Kerryann S (Jul 7, 2008)

Congratulations to those with BFP!!

AFM, we got a BFN this morning   we are absolutely devastated.  We did a test at 6am this morning and both broken down.... My AF hasn't shown but I'm sure it'll follow in a couple of days.

Good luck tot hose of you that are testing soon.xx


----------



## snozyrozy (Jul 27, 2009)

Littlemouse - huge congratulations honey !!!!!!!!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Littlemouse- huge congrats to you and Dh. may you have a smooth and enjoyable pregnancy.

KerryAnne-   

elcfoxy welcome and welldone on being PUPO

may


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Little mouse - congratulations - you must be over the moon.

Kerry-Anne - so sorry for you sweetie


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you Suzi,Snozy,Susan and May, it hasn't quite sunk in yet

Kerryann,so sorry honey, thinking of you

x


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

It's a       

I knowive been naughty that i tested 4 days early    Yepeeeeee


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations Bettyboop.you naughty girl testing early,big big congratulations x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Bettyboop -   I was naughty to and tested on 7dpt and got my BFP   

CLP


----------



## fred73 (Jan 27, 2009)

What a busy day for testing!!

Congratulations to all the BFP's and   to all the BFN's, so sorry to hear your news.

Sequinn - can't believe you nearly gave in and went and bought a test!! I could have done last night but resisted and will be waiting until tomorrow after work. Then going for dinner with a friend so only have to survive the sleep with it in the house!! Emotions not so bad today as told myself last night when I got cramps to stay positive and smile and seems to be working. Still have to go home yet and I'm sure DH will do something really small that will irritate me even when it shouldn't if I was a rational person   However have some new pains to add to the list!

Aissha - this is also my first 2ww but really helps being on here as all the ladies offer really good support and advice plus always good to share symptoms  

Glohen - I've also had some days with no symptoms but as Sequinn mentioned, really easy to imagine some so if you want to join the crazy people it doesn't take much especially after a few days!!

AFM - getting a bit nervous as only 36 hours to go and seem to have loads of weird pains today including aching and feeling like I have a stitch and also tingly feelings. Given up analysing and pleased this week went quicker than last  

Best head home so have a good evening everyone and no testing early (Sequinn!!) x x x


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Excuse me - but have you been reading the thread Fred??  Ha ha - that rhymes!!  Bettyboop AND cutelittlepumpkin tested early, so why can't I?  Oh - CONGRATULATIONS YOU TWO!!!  And littlemouse!!!!!!!

Kerryann -        

Unfortunately, feeling period type aches today, OMG - could I ever shut up and stop analysing every twinge and pain and sore bit and weird feeling!!!!  Sssshhhhhhhhh - I'll be quiet now.

Good luck to tomorrow's testers.
xxxx


----------



## Piggy25 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girlies!

 to those who got BFN's and   to those who got BFP's awaiting scans!

Can I join you? This is our 3rd ICSI and we had ET today (3 day transfer, 2 x grade 3's, 7 + 8 cell) so fingers crossed!   Not looking forward to the 2ww I remember it driving me nuts! I test on 1st April  

Clo x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry ave not been on for a while.  Got my BFP on 4th march which makes me 6 weeks gone.  Have started to bleed red/brown and have had bad cramping this week - went in for a scan and they say baby is fine but am so so worried and anxious!


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Just to update, got a BFN this morning    

gutted.

i feel so bad for my DH who has done nothing to deserve this when its just my rubbish body that is not up to the job...

have a phone appointment with my doc this afternoon to see what happens next

aissha


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

((((((((((((((aissha)))))))))))))))       

Your dh will certainly NOT be feeling like that about you - I've never ever blamed my dh for our infertility!!  Life throws curve balls which you have to deal with.  But it is not YOUR fault and it is not HIS fault.  

We're here if you need us.
xxxxxx


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Aissha - sending you lots of   . I agree with Sequinn - it is the couple that face the fertility challenges and not the individual.  Don't be hard on yourself - I know it's a difficult time.

Hope everyone else is holding in there. - I had to go to hospital yesterday with severe bloating - was diagnosed with moderate OHSS and high blood pressure.  Have fluid from my ovaries all over torso.  Anyway - going back today and if it is worse will have to be admitted to hospital  

Red
x


----------



## lecras (Nov 2, 2009)

Paula, Floral, Littlemouse, Bettyboop, Clasha - congrats, you must all be so happy! Clasha, I think it's normal to be worried, when you've invested this much emotion into getting pregnant it's hard to relax even after the good news. Hope you all have a healthy and happy pregnancy!  

Kerryann, Aissha - I'm so sorry, I know how devastating it is. Take all the time you need to recover, we're all here for you.   

Clo - welcome to the 2ww, hope you don't find it too stressful and that you have a positive outcome!    

Red - Hope your OHSS settles down and that you're not in too much discomfort. I had a really mild case after the last tx and that felt bad enough.  

AFM...Nearly bought a HPT last night, had to go to the pharmacy to get some multivitamins and they had some on sale for £1.50 each at the till! Can't remember the make, not one I had used before. I somehow managed to not pick one up (or two, or three )... Three days 'til OTD, I can do this!

C x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Aissha - so sorry to hear your news, Take all the time you need to recover. Talk to Dh, i am sure, he is not thinking anything like that 

Clo- welldone on being PuPU. hope your dream come true. sending you lots of      to carry you through the dreaded 2ww.    

Red - Hope your OHSS settles down.   if you still feel any sign or symptoms please go back to the hospital so they can manage you properly.

Lecras hun, i know it is difficult but you are almost there. 3 more sleeps and you will be there.   

afm, anxiously awaiting scan


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Siddha,so sorry to hear your news,thinking if you. The other ladies are right in saying that as a couple you are in this together I am sure there us no blame on your dhs part. 

Red I hope everything goes ok for you over the next few days

lecras,well done you on not buying the tests,that shows some willpower not sure I could of resisted 

X


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Aissha - so sorry for you. Please don't give yourself a hard time. It's not your fault - just really bad luck, like for so many of us.


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

HI all,

Aiasha-   So sorry to hear your news.

I feel guilty saying this because I feel bad for the BFN's on here I have been there, But we got our BFP today.  DH and I are feeling really happy at the moment.

Suzi


----------



## lecras (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh Suzi - that's great news!! You have every right to be over the moon, don't apologise for finally being successful on your journey!    

C x


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Indeed suzi, really dont feel bad at all. Massive congratulations to you  

thanks for all your kind posts, i have kinda calmed down now a bit from the initial disappointment. 

my dh has been so supportive and i know that he doesnt blame me (problem is that i blame me, but thats a whole other can of worms...  )

Red, take care of yourself,    

Thank you all for all the support

really am happy for those who had the joy of a BFP, am now going to look forward to being back in this thread again in a month or so, hopefully with a better result.  

Take care
aissha


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Ladies in Waiting  

I have just found this sight and think its amazing.... I have just completed my IVF treatment and had my ET yesterday 17.03.2010....its so great to have people on here that are going though exactly what I am going though as none of my friends or family can help me though this as none of them have ever gone though this.... I'm next due back back in the IVF clinic on the 1st April for my test if positive ill then be 4 weeks PREGNANT >>>> cant hold the excitement inside   I know this time its going to work as I have my Angel Sienna up in heavan born into heavan at 34 weeks 

Good luck to you all I have my fingers crossed...... ;-)  Oo I do actually have a question though...I started useing my pesseries front bum end lol today but feel like most of it has come out .... is this normal or would you always use them backdoor way (please excuse me no easy way of asking such a queation haha) love to you al all lots of luck being sent your way xx


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Aissha   im so sorry to hear your news..... I have only just realised how to see the later posts ... as in todays posts... need to get use to this thing!!! Awwwww im so sorry the other ladies are right dont beat yourself up it will be ok I know its hard ive been there many times when I have tired IUI and IVF.....please keep strong and keep hold of your dreams.....keep stong xxx


----------



## scottydog (Jan 10, 2010)

Sienna Twinkle....i used to use the front door but it got way to messy!!...back door everytime now. I don't think any has come out though but I am wearing sexy panty liners so probably wouldn't spot it anyway!!

I'm still getting dull cramps, had them all day, earlier it turned from dull to ouchy ouchy for about 20 minutes. My heart has sunk today. I'm only half way through as my test day is a week today. Really hope it isn't the end as I've been so positive.   

I hope everybody else is ok?

xx


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Ahh thank you scottydog.... thin ill take your advice... so good to hear from someone that is actually doing the exactly same thing as me!!! back door it is then!!

Keep drinking plenty I am... never drank so much water in all my life I have hyper stimulated twice (I have severe PCOS & don't have periods)now but feel fine this time round... In this cycle of IVF treatment I made over 85+ eggs 16 of which were big enough (you know when they count the follicles)  well after egg collection they told me I had 6 that were retrieved only 4 fertilised and I had only one of them transfered back yesterday ;-)....finding it hard not to be excited but I've come to the conclusion id rather be super happy that I'm now 2 weeks pregnant than think about it not working out .... I really dont know how i would cope if this doesn't work out so I'm not going to think about it until...IF it happens 

So your half way though your 2 weeks wait..... how many times have you been though this?


----------



## scottydog (Jan 10, 2010)

suzia- congrats, i bet you're soooo excited

aissha-  so sorry xxx

Sienna twinkle- this is our first isci and i pray it works!!   We're self funding so if were not lucky this time the whole thing will have to be put on hold unitl we've saved up again!!

 to all of the BFPs and massive hugs to those who need them...it'll be your turn next time xx


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

*Suzia          Congratulations honey!! Hope to join you soooooon!
Sienna WELCOME     I use front door at night, back door in the morning!

Thought I'd started af earlier and went into a complete tail spin! Dreaded going to check, but must just have been front door seepage from last night - lol!

Can't wait for this to be over!!

xxx*


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Ladies this has helped loads ;-)

Scottydog, I feel your pain we have self funded all the way its is expensive I cant remember when we wasn't saving for our next treatment but just keep thinking even if this time doesn't work you will just have a little break and save again... so much to look forward to you just keep hold of your faith and believe that one day it WILL happen....  


I have had head ach's on and off all day today I'm trying not to look out for the signs but its near on impossible haha everything I think / Feel is a symptom or a sign of being pregnant haha its so hard as I know the drugs that are used though out the treatment and now the pessaries will make me feel like that but still its hard not to be excited hey!!! Does anyone know when the next chat room will be open? id love to join xx


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

suzi- enjoy every bit of it. congratulations!!!
Aissha- so sorry, pls take good care of yourself.
Best of luck to the rest of us.


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks ladies, still haven't come down yet, had a little nap this afternoon though because I didn't sleep at all last night.

Can I just add to all of you waiting.  I have found this time around the power of positive thinking.  The first time we had IVF I was afraid to let myself think I was pregnant, because I didn't want it to hurt when it didn't work, but it still hurt.  This time it was all positive thinking the whole time, that it will work and visualization.  I really think that is why it worked this time.

I'll be watching the rest of you and wish you all the best of luck. 

Sequinn-No early testing, I swear to you it was the best feeling today when we saw the result and I knew for sure it was true, so wait it out, I know it's hard, but it is worth it.

Suzi


----------



## fred73 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi ladies

Aisha - Sorry to hear your news but as the others have said this is not down to you. For me it is male fertility and my husband blames himself but as I keep telling him it is no ones fault and sometimes that is the most frustrating thing as no one to blame. Just try to keep thinking  

My turn for testing tomorrow and mixture of nervous and excited but trying not to get too high as don't want to fall from a great height! Woke up at 3:30 this morning and struggled to get back to sleep as just want to know now. Think the same will be happening tonight so not sure if I will last until the morning  

Off to buy the test now. And for all those with cramps, headaches, etc, from all the research I did last night on the internet while trying to keep myself busy, any of those can the positive signs so don't give up yet! Even read a runny nose can be a sign. I just thought I was getting a cold but feel more positive now  

Have a good evening x x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Suzia    

Fred73, goodluck for tomorrow   

Sienna, welcome and welldone on being PUPO. i used back door all through.
may


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello ladies

Good luck to you all testing tomorrow and over the next few days Fred sequin and others   you get your BFP s   

Congrats to all the bfps      

Aissha- hunny dont blame yourself its not your fault i am firm believer that what will be will be there is nothing any of us can do on my last tx i carried on working did not eat that great BFN this time i did everything accupuncture healthy food did not work BFN so i think its just down to luck tbh hope you and dh can be kind to each other and yourselves and dont give up  

Have a good evening ladies 

Rachelbw


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

BIG BIG CONGTATS SUZIA.... 

Fred73 wishing you so much luck... please let us know how you get in ill have my fingers crossed for you ;-)

I had to look up PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise .............I LOVE it and yes I am so proud to of got this far im over the mood and my husband is already asking me not to get stressed etc .... watching my every move treating me as though I am having our baby ....WELL at this moment in time I have everything to hope for this is the closes ill ever be ;-) I'm going to stay positive positive positive xxx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi girls,

Bad news I'm afraid..... my BFP is now a BFN   

Did a test last night just because I was so excited about it all and it was negative, we could not believe it. So did another test at 3am and then at 7am - all negative.

Went to clinic where I did yet another test and had a blood test. They called later to say the Hcg was at 2.4 so we have lost our little baby  

We have both cried buckets but are looking after each other and having lots of cuddles. I tried to have a glass of wine but it tasted horrible   

We are so gutted and just feel numb. Hope you are all ok  

Love Pear x x

I need a holiday


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all
Just an update, tested yesterday and got a bfp!!! Cannot believe it, total shock as I'd convinced myself for the last 3 days of 2ww that I was about to have a period and I just knew it was gonna be bfn, I still cant quite accept that it was positive  

Congrats to those with bfp's!!  

 to those of u with bfn's I hope u will all be able to recover and I   that u get ur bfp's soon.

xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pear hun, so sorry to hear such a sad news. Don't have words so   
may


----------



## lecras (Nov 2, 2009)

Pear, I am so, so sorry - we had the same thing happen last cycle and words cannot describe how devastated we were. Take care of each other, we're all here for you!    

C x


----------



## scottydog (Jan 10, 2010)

so sorry pear xx


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Ohh pear, u stay close to your loved ones...nothing anyone can say will make you any feel any better...use this site if you can to somehow vent your anger I have read many womens stories on here ,....people on here can sympathise with you xxx


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Pear, so sorry to read your news, that must have been such a shock to you and your DH. I don't know what to say only as every one else sending you love and   . 
Flora x x x x


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

oh dear.... 

Pear, 
I feel so bad. 
I think our posts crossed and it looks like I was being really insensitive and rubbing it in  
I feel awful cos ur post was not there before I posted and I switched the comp straight off after writing it so I didnt notice u'd posted too, so sorry to hear ur news hun. 
I really would not be so insensitive as to completely ignore ur sad news and brag about my news. I know how difficult it is ttc.  
Please forgive me if I have upset u or indeed if anyone else was offended pls accept my apologies.


----------



## swaps (Mar 13, 2010)

BFN


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Pear -      I just don't have the words for this.

Swaps -


----------



## swaps (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks sequinn. now i think i m settled with the very bad news for me. i dont know what will do next.


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Swaps - just take things slowly.  I'm formulating a plan if mine is negative.  That way, I'm hoping I can be proactive rather then reactive - fat chance I'm sure, but let's face it, we only have a 20% of this working.


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

NTB1 - CONGRATULATIONS HONEY              

(Don't think anyone would have thought that about your post - you can clearly see they were super close together!!)

(Hoping for news of Fred soon)


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

NTB1 I didn't think that at all honey - don't worry! Congrats on your BFP!  I know how amazing and exciting that feels so enjoy it!

At least I know it can work for me so after crying buckets I feel quite positive it can work 2nd time round too 



Love Pear x x


----------



## fred73 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi

BFN for me I'm afraid. Woke up at 5:30 feeling crap and just wanted to get it done so was really disappointed. Had so many highs and lows over the last 2 weeks but was on a high as AF still not come so really crashed  

Anyway trying to be positive and we are going to have a month off before trying again so I can get the drugs out my system and feel a bit more normal plus lose a little bit more weight as know that will only help.

Good Luck to everyone still waiting and I will still be checking to see how you all get on. I'm hoping that my BFN means someone else will get BFP and then I will feel a bit cheerier  

Take care x


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

(((((((((((Fred))))))))))


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Fred


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks pear, I felt real awful   So glad ur feeling positive about starting again, and ur right, at least u now know its possible. Hope ur next cycle brings u ur bfp  

Fred -   Sorry to hear ur news xx


----------



## shazziebear (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi 

Just found this thread and it is so helpful - so full of advice and experiences...

So happy for everyone who has   and   to  .

We have just had DEIVF at Pedieos in Cyprus and had my ET on 16th March - 2 'excellent' 4 cell embies on board.

Not having any symptoms at all yet  - doctor told us to have hCG test on 26 March, but that seems a little early to me??



Shazzie x


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Shazzie and welcome to the 2ww this is a really life saving thread for the ups and downs of the 2 weeks. That does sound quite a short length of time they have given you, but I'm no expert .I had DE IVF at IM in Barcelona on the 6 march and my OTD was 18 march so 13 days ( used the hpt i got a positive but my consultant wants me to have HCG blood test Friday (yesdterday) and this monday coming.I think when you read through the other posts on the 2ww you will see its really really hard to keep to the official OTD , but I think you need the time to get the right hormonal levels other wise you could get a negative when you are not , if you see what I mean ? Enjoy being PUPO ( pregnant until proven otherwise) Sending you lots of    for your 2ww 
Flora x x


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi ladies

Sending   to everyone on the 2ww.  Congratulations to those with BFP. Sending    for those with BFN.

Shazzie - your OTD does seem short, but then mine seems too far away. I had FET on 19th march and my OTD is 6th april! Seems an eternity away.

Hope everyone is well.   we all get what we want.

Could you add me to the list please?

Thanks

michelle xxxxxx


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

((((((((Viviloves)))))))      

Well, I tested this morning as I said I would - BFN.  Still hoping for a good result tomorrow, but being realistic about it.

Good luck to all other testers xxxxxxx


----------



## pixie9 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there i am in my 2ww after our first attempt at IUI (2yrs ttc) and driving myself mad!! I have read many entries on the site (all new to me) and it has been very informative and comforting to hear others are sharing our experiences. 

Wishing everyone lots of luck on their OTD!

Our treatment day was the 11th March and OTD on 27th - 16 days after. We are going to a big wedding that day and need to travel, it is going to be busy but stressful with this on my mind. Would anyone advise testing earlier? If i test on that day and its bad news could i drink alcohol or could there still be a chance? Its so hard!! Have not drunk for most of this year but if its BFN i will want to relax and try to be sociable. Help!


----------



## ladyc78 (Mar 11, 2010)

morning ladies

hello to all the newcomers. this site is a wonderful source of information and support!

congratulations to those of you with your BFPs and big hugs ((())))) to the BFN's - your time will come xxx

well i am feeling slightly nauseous this morning and no idea why!! i am 8dp 3dt, and still no symptoms either way really BUT no af or af symptoms yet which i can only take as a good thing. I am on day 28 of my normal cycle so should normally have af by now. Boobs still a little tender but have calmed down loads since this time last week. 

I still have 2 more sleeps til my OTD. I have to go back to my hospital for a blood test for the results so i am trying to tell myself that doing a HPT is pointless as it just wont work! However i am getting more and more nervous each day and really want this to be over now. I feel i am ready to deal with whatever the outcome is and i just want it to happen now!

hope everyone else is doing ok!

ladyc xx


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Ladyc78, Yes dont do a test at home.... wait like some of the other ladies have saids think positive positive positive.... its so hard at times I know,... KEEP PUPO......I am in my 2ww I had my ET on the 18th...so have a while to go untill my OTD .................ARRGGGGGHHHH its only been 4 days since my little bubble has been put back inside me to start cooking.....its driving me mad...im so excited, emotional, scared, anxious god how many emotions can one person have one thing I am trying to do is NOT get stressed...I am praying EVERY chance I get please angels let this work for us xxxx im going to concentrate on PUPO I think im so much happier when I think im pregnant so im sticking with it for now


----------



## tv123 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi ladies, just a quick question... i tested which i know i shouldn't have with a cheap test which you are supposed to do when AF is due and it was neg... did anyone test with these before otd or use a 3 day before AF test?  I feel all the right symptons had spotting the right time and nothing now and i usually get my AF before test date (1st IVF) 2nd successful with DS any advice? xx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

Not sure if I'm doing this right but can you add me to the list?

I'm in the middle of an egg donation IVF cycle
5DT scheduled for 22nd March
clinic advises PT 10 days after 5DT - so that'll be April 1st.

clinic said yesterday we have 5 very good quality embryos who're doing exceptionally well and 1 that is still hanging in there but going very slowly.

We're feeling very very hopeful - how good are our chances?

good luck to you all out there   

J


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi everyone.
Can I join you on here. I had frozen embryo transfer on friday the 19th March of two blastocysts (day 5)
My official test date is the 1st April - April fools day lol....I have been told to test that day with a blood test or wait until 6th April with a hpt....not sure which I will wait for ....usually test very early so hoping i can wait...
Guccimama


----------



## Jojo2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi
test date 26/3/10 - FET


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all is anyone on the crinone pessaries? Am 7 weeks pregnant and when i wipe ave chunks brown bits of pessarie coming out - is this normal?


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi 
I'm Jess and we have just had our first course of IVF and had our ET on the 18th March we are having our test on the 1st April  

Good Luck to everyone on their 2ww


----------



## Suse14 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, 

I had ET on 17.03.10, our test date is 30.03.10 it's our first IVF cycle after ttc for 3 years (had natural BFP May 2009 but mmc at 13 weeks).

Good luck to everyone, I'm just trying to stay relaxed and positive but get scared with every little twinge!!!

S x


----------



## fred73 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your hugs and messages. After a good nights sleep I feel more positive today and ready to move on but my body doesn't seem to be! Still no Af and no signs either so did another test today, just in case, but negative again however the line didn't appear in the check box so invalid anyway!! Just want to stop Cyclogest so I don't feel so bloated but decided to give it until Tuesday when clinic said to phone if still no AF.

 ((((sequinn))))         
Can't believe you had BFN today as was so hoping you would get a BFP. Maybe it is because it is early so stay positive  

Take care everyone and for all those trying again, see you again on here soon  
x x


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you my lovely Fred - have been thinking about you    

I may give it until day 16, as one of the nurses did say day 16, but the head one said day 14.  Perhaps IUI takes longer then if you put embies back??

No af, boobs still big and tender, some af type pains, still thirsty, still very tired, still very tearful (eye no longer a problem!).

Welcome to all new 2ww ers - I'd love to tell you it's a breeze, but I'd be lying through my teeth.  Just stay as strong as you can - I was relatively fine, cracking jokes etc until about day 10.  Then the pressure, anticipation and panic set in.

Good luck all!!  (Especially my 3 amigos also officially testing tomorrow!!)


----------



## fred73 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Sequinn

I was told the same 2 weeks and then 2 and a half weeks as we were leaving so maybe it does take longer  

would be good to keep in touch if you would like as don't meet many people going through the sme thing.

 for different result for you tomorrow x x


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Fred - we'll stick together like peas in a pod!  Still       for both of us!!


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

So sorry Sequinn       

Suzi


----------



## ladyc78 (Mar 11, 2010)

Morning ladies. 
1 day to go for me. Starting to get very nervous now. Had quite a busy weekend so kept me occupied but I knew I'd be like this today. Slept well last night which I am pleased about. Doubt I will sleep much tonight. Still don't feel anything - good or bad and getting nervous about that too. Not sure if that's a good sign or a bad one!!

Sequin - really sorry to hear your news xxxx

hope everyone else is doing ok.

Ladyc xx


----------



## lecras (Nov 2, 2009)

Swaps, Fred, Sequinn -   

Viviloves - I'm so sorry for your loss hun, nothing can prepare you for that feeling after you thought your dream was coming through.   

NTB1 - congrats!!  

Ladyc - not everyone gets symptoms at all, so it could well be good news for you. Fingers crossed!  

AFM...had my blood test done on my way into work, results should be back by about 2pm but I'm pretty sure I already know the outcome since my period pains started this morning. I know it ain't over til it's over but I'm trying to be realistic about it.  

C x


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sequin - sorry to hear ur news  

lecras -Hun dont give up hope yet. I had period pains and brown/pink discharge (sorry tmi) for the last 4 days of my 2ww and I was certain that that was it for me. I told my dp he was being cruel and lying to me when he read the pg test result to me. I had honestly convinced myself that the test was gonna be negative. So basically period pains can also be a good sign hun. Good luck for tommorrow. Fingers crossed for u x

Ladyc - The last day is def the worst, or for me it was!!! Was pulling my hair out. Try to keep busy today and heaps of luck for tommorrow x


----------



## lecras (Nov 2, 2009)

Aww thanks hun, I do hope you're right.  

C x


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!   I would love to join this thread!!

My first IVF treatment ET on 18th March and OTD 1st April     

JJR81 we have exactly the same dates!!!   Would love to hook up and see if we have the same symptoms!

I'd also like to say   to all those with the 
and congrats to all those with  

I know how you all feel because although this is my first IVF attempt  I have had 11 IUI's and got a   on the third attempt
but m/c 9+ weeks.

I think this is my last chance and attempt.

lots of   to you all   

Marnie
xxx


----------



## fred73 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok Ladies, we need some BFP's now to make us all feel better. No pressure but I am sure it is going to happen  

 (((Sequinn)))   - has your AF arrived? Mine still not here and know it is the drugs but at the back of my mind hoping 2 tests are wrong! Not very realistic I know...Have sent you some bubbles too as have worked it out now!

Good Luck to all the ladies still waiting and don't test too early or over analyse and above all remain


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Sequinn so sorry to hear your news sending you a really big   you kept a lot of us going during the 2ww I know you re turn will be next , make sure you get lots of tlc .
Floral x x x x


----------



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

Sequinn -   I'm so sorry about your BFN. You cheered me up when I was down and really kept me going and I really wish it was different for you.  

I also got a BFN, AF arrived Sun morning. Didn't even test on OTD, cos there was no point this month. 

Sorry to all the other BFNs xxxx


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks ladies - feeling so unbelievably low - af - no sign yet.  Will get it together in a few days - just need to grieve for what should have been.  Was SO sure it had worked.


----------



## antnjoxx (Mar 20, 2010)

please will u add me to ur list i am currently having icsi its my first cycle i had a 9 cell embie put back 8th march not been told to test till 25th but done a hpt today and its bfp im scared tho its not right and wish i waited x jo x


----------



## Andrea Az (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi, test day Monday 29th March, IVF

Having positve and not so positive thoughts. Finding it difficult to put my feet up as feeling fine. Had ET last Tuesday, why oh why such a wait??


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello, 
Sequin I'm really sorry to hear your news. i can't imagine how your feeling at the moment. 

Marnie07 - how you getting on in your first few days of 2ww? I'm finding it a little hard just to relax and do nothing!! I'm off work for the 2 weeks, I'm not having many symptoms but i was really bloated yesterday not sure if thats a good thing or not? also haven't got much of an appetite again don't know if thats normal!! 

myself and DH are keeping our fingers crossed well and truly and trying to think   but it can be hard sometimes! just trying to get on with things really. 

sending       thoughts to everyone who is testing in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Marnie when u had your m/c what were your signs? Am 7 weeks pregnant today - had bad cramping for around 2 weeks now and spotting - the crampin has had me in tears - doctor says this is normal ! am so worried x


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,
can I make this my new home for the next week please?! IVF OTD 29th march (2 blastie's transferred 17th March).
So hard to stay sane and keep my mind of it all - cant even escape in my dreams! 

To all who have had BFN's I am so sorry to hear your news - I have been following this thread for the last week and its seems such a cruel abrupt end to all that you have just been through. I dont know what to say really as I've been there enough times to know how utterly shattering it is and nothing seems to help when you are going through it. I wish you all lots of luck for your next cycle - dont give up - as this site shows that miracles happen every day and its seems such a random complex process that it will do no good trying to analyze why ( I should try taking my own advice!) 

To all who have had BFP's Congratulations      and wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy! x 

          and good luck to all fellow suffers on the 2ww! x


----------



## shazziebear (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

I have just found the following information on the implantation process and thought i would share it .....

http://www.advancedfertility.com/implantation.htm


xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Sky breeze for adding me to the list...... xx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!!

Hope you're all doing ok!!

Clasha1  ~ If the doctors have sauid these signs are normal then I wouldn't worry too much...hard I know but when I had my m/c I had spotting everytime I went to the loo and went to the EPSC to get a scan done and it was ok.  Then a little while later I noticed that I was weeping all the time for no reason at all.. went for another scan and I was told my baby's heart had stopped beating.  I think it was probably the hormone levels.....bearing in mind that the hospital had given me no progesterone pessaries and at that time I wasn't aware about these things.  Try and not stress too much but spotting is normal in some women.....good luck with the pregnancy and stay positive!!! 

JJR81  ~  I'm off work for the 2ww too because I didn't want to chance anything!  I was a little bloated yesterday too and sometimes in the last few days my nipples have felt a little sore.  I wonder if it's the pessaries.  Since the ET I have had a few twinges on my left side but today it seems to have subsided...I keep thinking it's implantation but I've just had the same feeling on the right side too so I feel it could be mild knocking cramp getting ready for the dreaded AF!!!!  it's not that but we are all just in the dark over this......as i'm typing I've got cramp in the lower part in the middle!!!   It's driving me nuts!  I never get constipated but i have been for the last couple of days but before that I was the opposite....every time I stuck a pessary in I had the urge to run to the loo!  So now during the day I'm front passage and at night it's the back passage!  My appetite is not as strong as usual and I only eat when I get extremely hungry!
How do you feel?


Sienna  Twinkle  ~  we are testing on the same day too I think!  Hope you're OK and let me know what your symptoms are!!!

Corie  ~  Thanks so much for that info re implantation....Hope all is well!!

Before I go just a quick story...went to bank yesterday and was standing in queue when I saw the lady in front about to faint at one of the cashiers..she was on the floor before you could blink.  I had to run to her rescue coz no~one was helping her...Got her legs raised and shouted for someone to get her some water..She came too and was lying there and uttered the words.."sorry, I'm pregnant"  Well, I said "congratulations" and thought how ironic it all was!!! 
We all want a        don't we!!!!!?
Lots of love to you all
Marnie


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello Everyone

Hope I can join in I had 3 embryos transferred this morning at 9am 2 x 8 cells and 1 x 7 cells,(I am 42) hence option to have 3 put back, just arrived home and starting the dreaded 2ww (4th time for me in just under 12 months)  

OTD is 5th April - nervous and anxious but looking forward to chatting with you all and supporting each other all the way

Lots and Lots of Love Luck and Babydust to all

  

Kathy xxx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi sorry wanted to say thank you to Shazzie Bear for the info re implantation...hope you're ok!!!

and Corie are you having the same symptoms as you are testing on the 29th March!!!!!

Lots of love and   to you all!

Marnie  xx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome Kathy!
I just joined yesterday too!  Did you use your own eggs or donor? It's horrible when you've had   I know how you feel but positive thoughts for this time.  You are no stranger to the 2ww so just keep describing your symptoms as you go along on this site!
What else can we do!  Are you using the progesterone pessaries?  

lots of love and luck
Marnie   xx


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Marnie

Good to have a 2ww buddy/s

Whens OTD ?

Kathy x


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Hiya IVF test date 31st March. Only implanted yesterday so no 'signs' think I'm still healing from collection anyway.

Keep worrying about if I should be careful with what I'm eating or drinking. Is there any major no no's


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Kathy!
OTD is April Fools Day! Guess that says it all! LOL!
Still got a sensation more on my left side and it's been like that for days. Feels like a tiny throbbing sensation. Are you
experiencing anything like that? I'm taking it easy ie not lifting heavy things but my mind needs to be occupied all the time! I can't sit still for long! Not over doing it on the walks but do a little gentle walking visiting friends! 
Hope everyone is well and lots of positive mental attitude PMA!

Marnie x x


----------



## ladyc78 (Mar 11, 2010)

hi ladies

well i got my   today. So so happy and still a little shocked! Still finding it hard to believe that i am actually pregnant after waiting for so long!

ladyc xx


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh *WOW CONGRATULATIONS* ladyc love to hear great news like this gives us all some hope

   

 

Any tips for a new 2wwer only had et today and decided to ring in sick remainder of this week and back to work as normal on Monday with OTD the following monday

How many attempts have you had

Here[bgcolor=#ffffff][bgcolor=#ffffff][/bgcolor][/bgcolor]'s to a happy and healthy pregnancy

Lots of Love

Kathy xxxx


----------



## ladyc78 (Mar 11, 2010)

hi Kathy

this is our first cycle and feeling very lucky that its worked after reading some peoples posts on here. 

Huge huge hugs to all the ladies with  's. 

my 2ww has only actually been 10 days - not like that was any easier to handle! had my EC on 10/03 and ET on 13/03. Only had 1 embryo transferred - grade 1, 8 cell. 
i literally did nothing for most of last week, laid in bed reading, watching tv or dvds etc. the last few days i have kept busy visiting friends and family. the only thing i can say is relax as much as you can. I have quite a stressful job so my doctor agreed to sign me off for 2 weeks thankfully. 

positive thoughts have helped me too. Sending positive thoughts now to you and the other 2ww ladies!!

ladyc xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

That's brilliant ladyc - well done you and your baby(s)!!


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello,
Please can you add me to the list, had FET yesterday and my OTD is 31st march,
good luck to you all and congrats to you all who have bfp and big hugs to all the bfn xx
Find this thread fab and very supportive. zoe xx


----------



## scottydog (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi ladies

I've been v naughty and tested early and got a  . I bought a huge selection of tests...all to be used on Friday but after much persuasion from DB.....I caved in. Still in shock, can't quite believe it, keep pinching myself!! The only symptom i really had was period pain, quite dull but last Friday it was really quite painful and I was convinced Af was imminent- but it wasn't. Also had other 'sensations' rather than pains in my left side which felt a little like stretchy wind!!! No achey boobs. I have lost my appetite (only slightly though after consuming 2 bags of mini eggs at 6am driving up the M6!!!...) and I'm thirsty a lot. I know how manic I've been symptom spotting over the past ten days, so i hope this helps people.

to those didn't get a + this time and   and good luck for those still to test.


Scottydog x


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

congrats scottydog and ladyc...have a happy and healthy 8 months 

xx


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks marnie for your help - think its the pain am in thats causing me so much worry more than the bleeding but they dont seem concerned.. they say it could be my uterus stretchin??

congats to all the positives!


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Congrats Lady c and Scottydog!


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Is there anybody with BFP that had head ach and back waist pain??


----------



## scottydog (Jan 10, 2010)

yes to the headaches!!!


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Congratulations to you all with BFP!
Scottydog thanks so much with describing yr symptoms!
I have the exact same feeling on the left side and feel like AF
is about to start! Boobs are not so sore now! Feeling a little irritable and have a shortish fuse than normal! Were you going through any changes like this or is it PMT?
Once again congrats!
Marnie x


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

hi Clasha Just to wish you good luck with your scan tomorrow,i will be thinking of you. I have been told its quite common to have bleeding at this stage of pregnancy, I have had some too 5 days after BFP,its very nerve racking ! Anyhow GOOD LUCK HUN  
Floral


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

hey flora i had my 7 week scan today - baby is alive and well! Wish my body was the same - am still getting terrible tummy pains and this on/off bleed - they are assuring me that its ok xx


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Clasha great news   x x


----------



## kay83 (Mar 16, 2010)

KAY83 GOT A BFP X


----------



## George250 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi to every one in the 2WW and Congrats to all of you guys with a BFP XX  

I feel for all of you with BFN  and send you all a cyber hug XX

I had a FET cycle and had 2 5 day old blasties put back on the 12th Mar.  My official test date is  26th Mar  as my Dr has delayed it with my DH being away.  I should have been ready to test today but he wouldn't let me!!  My DH has been away in Afghan for this whole cycle which has been a nightmate!!!  And I do not recommend doing it  any how he leaves there on Sat so my doc has said that I need to wait so that it is closer to the day he is home (driving me mad)  .  

The thing is I was stupid and POAS on Sat and Sun both BFN    I was devastated.  Although I am holding onto the fact that I used a clear blue digital and apparently they need a bit more HCG and also FET treatments are later in producing HCG?  Im really trying to stay positive but I am feeling that this cycle is not a winner  .  Anybody else had BFN with the clear blue digital .


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Scotty dog, Lady C, Kay and clasha!!! 
Hi Marnie - i seem to have similar sensations - not much of an appetite (but then I'm v constipated! so thats probably why)
some very mild heavy/ dragging sensations in my womb and a few twinges down low left and right and middle - who knows!?!. Thirsty,  my sore boobs have gone and very bloated- seems to have got more so in the last few days. 
Desperately trying to keep my mind off it but not managing! I remember last time when i had a chemical pregnancy (stopped progressing as soon as I got a faint line)
before I knew i had felt really positive until the day before test day and my mood plummeted - with major rage so I think that was my hormones dropping suddenly. The thing that worries me now is last 2 times I got a BFP I had an implantation bleed and this time I haven't  

Good luck to all


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Marnie I think I'm testing a few days before you as I'm on 29th march xx


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Ladies, 

Scottie Dog CONGRATULATIONS......THANK you so much.... I have the exact same symptoms... I have discovered my belly ache was down to me not going to the Loo so changed pessaries to front door rather than back door and ive now been YEY I feel so much better ;-) 

Marine7 congrats to you to ;-) Ahh YEY im on a super high today ladies so excited I am deffo PUPO....!!!

Wishing you all the   in the world xxxxx Make sure you all take it easy xx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness, so many  s!    Congratulations Kay, Clasha, Lady C and Scottydog (and anyone else I've missed while scanning the posts!)

Hang on in there George250     not long to wait.  I can't give you any advice as I'm on my first cycle but I have everything crossed for you.

I'm eagerly listening to my body for any signs (5dt was on Monday).   

My DH is preventing me from eating anything that I seem to want to eat - you want a couscous, falafel and feta cheese salad?  Sorry, no feta.    You want tortellini?   No problem -oh hang on, it's got Italian smoked ham in it, that's probably cured.  You can't eat that.  SERIOUSLY NO HAM?   I'm dying here!    I bought him a copy of The Expectant Dad because he's an EDUPO and he's eagerly wrapping me in cotton wool bless him.    I dreamt about eating pineapple and brie and ham last night LOL!!

I woke up feeling so excited and pregnant this morning!   I'm not getting any symptoms, but then I guess it's far too early yet, but my cat has refused to sit on me since the transfer on Monday.   He'll come and sit by me but not on me which is unusual   Is this a sign or am I clutching at crazy straws?

Nettya (switching to my usual online name, jeanange isn't making me happy!)


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

I've found being a work helpful as I think I'd go nuts staying in the house with DH. Been trying my best not to get stressed as after having over a month off before christmas I am really busy. But then I think if I had the 2w off I'd be more stressed at home worrying about the work I wasn't doing. Got days booked off for test date and then over easter so got plenty of time to sort my head out - whatever the outcome.

Congrats to those who have already made it
 to the unfortunate ones

Good luck and     to everyone else


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

WOW so many BFP's!!! Congrats to all that have one! big   to all that haven't this time. 

i'm not at work on my 2ww i'm slowly starting to go crazy! but i'm lucky that i have a few busy but relaxing days to come. 

my OTD is the 1st April which is only 8 days away, it certainly can't come round any quicker i'm so impatient! but i'm not going to test before. 

 and   to all testing this week and next week


----------



## janie b (May 31, 2008)

Hello all
Please can you add me to your list. my test date is officially 3rd April but because that falls in between the  hols, the hopsital will not be seeing me until the 6th for a blood test.  I dare say i won't last out until then.  

Until then it's a case of remaining calm and taking it easy, although that is already proving difficult as my 13 year old dog's health declines rapidly and I've have had to get him to the vets twice allready. 

best wishes to you all out there,
Janie b x


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Everyone

Could you add me, my OTD 9th april...

Sending   to everyone


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

HI George, sorry I didn't mean to ignore your post - I missed it as I think we overlapped. I really dont know... I avoid clear blue's even though they are supposed to be so accurate I think it's because everytime before I tested with one I got a BFN so now I'm supersticious about it! I think I would hang in there as I have been told frosties can take a bit longer to get going. Hope your doing ok xx


----------



## Wease (Nov 8, 2009)

HI I'm on the 2ww from and FET due for test on 6th March. Time is passing slowly and have strange pains..
Take Care Wease


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Hey everyone, Hope all is going ok?? 
I think I'm getting a cold as keep sneezing - I am really worried as think this will effect my chances, also their ability to hold on?! any experience of this?
Wease did you mean test date on 6th April? What kind of strange pains? 
Nettya what does POS mean?


----------



## George250 (Mar 21, 2010)

Not to worry Corie Although I am glad you replied in the end as anyone that says there is still a chance give me that little bit more hope!!!

I seriously am going insane now   this is just too long to wait.  My mum is travelling down tomorrow so she is here for the OTD on Fri as DH is still away.  At least tomorrow night I will have somebody to talk to and keep me calm!!!

Please let my frosties still be with me  .


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

hI Ladies good luck with all your testing. i am just bookmarking page. am going in tomorrow morning for our FET. 

could you add me to the list. my official test date will be 4th april but as i am taking ovitrelle instead of the progesterone pessarys i will need to wait an extra 4 days or so. 

xxxx


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good Morning 
I am now 1/2 way through my 2ww i am slowly going mad  this has to have been the longest week ever!!! still i've managed to come through it unscathed! i'm  that i will come through the next week unscathed too!


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I had FET yesterday but it feels a bit strange as no meds this time. Doesn't quite feel right, I feel like I should be having some kind of medication to help the whole process 

My offical test date will be Weds 7th April ..... Got a couple of days off work now then got to go back in over the weekend as I am on annual leave next week. Not very good timing as I wanted to work through most of this 2ww as had the whole 2 weeks off last time and I don't think it helped having too much time on my hands. DH is also off next week so I am sure we can keep ourselves busy and have some nice days out!

Does anyone know if you can test early with a FET as I am at a meeting all day on my OTD and don't think I will be able to concentrate after doing my test that morning ? Fingers crossed we get that far as my monthly will be due a couple of days before OTD ?

Good Luck to Everyone on 2ww

Cat


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

HI Cat,
I am due to have my FET transfer tomorrow (day 6 blastocysts). so we will be testing around the same date. i am taking ovitrelle instead of cyclogest this time and will prob have to test a bit later than normal. 

good luck all the other ladies as well
x


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Laura.

I am a bit concerned that they haven't given me any meds at all !!!!! Good Luck for tomorrow x

Best wishes to everyone x


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

HI Corie,  I think you mean POF.  POF is premature ovarian failure or in other words an early menopause.  I was diagnosed when I was 36 - came off the pill and no AF for a year.  Tests showed consistent FSH levels of 120 and over - not good at all.   So, right from the outset our only option for conceiving a child was through donor eggs.   I worried about this so much a year ago but now, that little embie who's hopefully implanting inside me right now is so mine!

JJR81 - I have a week to go too!  My test is at 9am on April 1st.  I think we get results at 11.   I'm going to do an HPT first thing before I go in.  I'm at work that day and I'd like to be with DH to see the HPT result and to prepare ourselves for the outcome rather than hearing it over the phone in the office and having to phone DH. I really should have taken the day off but I've got some important meetings with external people that I can't get out of.  Very annoying!

George250 - hang on in there girl and stay positive      I have everything crossed for you for Friday - good luck  

Good luck everyone!
Nettya x


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Hi Nettya thanks for explaining, God that must have been so hard to adjust to - but as you say that/those? little embies on board are yours and you will be their mummy  and the stats for donor eggs are brilliant so keeping all crossed for you honey and sending lots         your way! x
I seem to be having trouble sleeping as now worried about this bloody sore throat/cold effecting my chances. 4 days to go..... I have to go back to work on my OTD and thinking if its bad I dont know how I'll get through the day/week as I'll have to see clients (I'm a community Psychiatric nurse). I also have a meeting with my boss to discuss my sick record! (all IVF related) so I cant not go in!
How's everyone else doing? Any symptoms? I have none other than excessive bloating!       all round x


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Corie,

It was very very hard to come to terms with initially.   I spent a month off work simply sobbing - in bed, in the supermarket, in the pub with friends!  It was awful!   But we soon realised that egg donation was our first and only option and therefore the best option for us.   We intend to be completely open with our child about how they were conceived and have seen lots of evidence of happy and loving families with donor egg children via the DC Network so we're completely comfortable with it now.  

I'm meant to be working from home at the moment but I can't tear myself away from here.   I'm feeling really weepy today, I don't think that's a symptom but rather a release from the pressure of waiting.  Next Thursday just seems so far away and I just can't bear the thought of a BFN now we've finally been treated.  I know crying isn't helping but it just has to come out!  Apart from that I have a headache today - probably not related.   And the smell of fish made me feel really ill when I was walking up the road to get breakfast earlier.   But the smell of fish turns my stomach anyway so there's no point reading anything into it.  

We had one little embie transferred - it was by far the strongest so we hope we've made the right decision.

Nettya


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!
This 2ww wait is now driving me crazy!
Nettya
We are testing on the same day and I've read yr post. I started crying for no reason at all a couple of days ago and had lots of bloating and sensations going on. Feels like mild cramp on right and something burrowing on the left feels like wind! Then yesterday I was in a much better state and felt really normal just the very odd twinge. 
Today feeling very normal and no twinge although have a sensation on the left side.  Appetite is fine but not going crazy on chocolate like I normally do! Having said that I wouldn't refuse if it was offered! Please can anyone testing the same time on 1st April let me know how you are feeling!
Praying for us all. 
Marnie
Xxx
Seem to be waking up in the middle of the night feeling very hot!
Please can someone let me know if they are testing on the 1st April


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey marnie ave had bad cramps since egg transfer and i am now 7 weeks pregnant! Am still worried dont get me wrong cos of the pain but they assure me all is well - before i got my BFP I was extremely hot!!

Not long till ure test date xxx


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Was very hot this morning, almost got off the bus to work a stop early to get some fresh air. Haven't felt quite right all morning but now feel fine. I'm pushing myself to put it down to lack of sleep and the effects of the meds. But it's really hard not to get excited about each little twinge. I really don't want to get my hopes up but then on the other hand I want to think happy thoughts in the hope they will give me some luck. What a dilemma!!


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Everyone, 

Nettya, Marinie 7 & JJR81.........I'm in exactly the same stage as you my test day 1st April, ARGHHHHHHH its driving mad this wait but I'm also enjoying every day of waking up and I'm one step closer...I to had terrible wind problems and belly ache wasn't good but since changing the way I use the pessaries from back door to front door Ive been GREAT not sure if its had anything to do with it but I feel really happy and normal at the moment...I am waking up around 4am every morning bursting for a wee....have been doing the same since Saturday ;-)

I am working though my 2ww I had to I cant stand it being in my house not knowing what to do next!! I sit as a desk all day so its fine I'm getting stuck into my work to keep my mind off things!!! I have booked the day off on the 1st will go in for my blood test first thing...god I cant even think about getting the "CALL" with the results but Ive decided I'm NOT going to test early i couldn't cope with a negative....id rather stay happy every day with the possbible thought of me being pregnant......I'm deffo PUPO I need to be otherwise id be a mess everyday haha Sending you all lots and lots of   &   keep     were half way there we are really really nearly there........ just hold on to your hope ladies this site had kept me going I love speaking to you all take good care and relax and take it easy xxxx don't go to   haha xx   COME ON LETS ALL HOPE & PRAY for BFP    Ooo one last think ive also been VERY emotional the past few days last weekend was awful!!!! all better now though


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

I am also having waves of being so hot..... and then as quickly as I become hot its gone again and im back to normal.... very hot in the evening!!


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought being at work would help me take my mind off things but finding my lunch breaks getting extended averyday as I come on hear to keep up with things. 

Am I the only one who has to phone for their results. I go for the blood test at half 8 ish and then have to phone them at half 2. I normally try and go back to bed until it's time and then I have to go through the engaged line as everyone else is phoning up.

Just had another 'hot' episode but wondering if the cuppa had anything to do with it and the fact that the sun is shining


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi All

So much to catch up on but in a nut shell I think we are all going stir crazy!!!!!   

I had horrible stabbing pains last night in bed that were lower abdomen, sort of in my side but so deep inside that it was sort of im my bum too?? sorry tmi has anyone else felt this?

11 days to go for me, I am at home at the mo but back to work on Monday and it will be pretty busy as the pharmacy alsways is in the run up to bank holidays everyone wanting their medications early as if we are going to be closed for 12 months lol

But then I only have 4 days in, off on friday till monday and that is OTD but expecting AF to arrive before OTD she always does and if I follow suit from other cycles that will be sat/sun    

Anyway good luck and sticky vibes to all 

    
Kathy xxxxx


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes I know those pains only two well..... it turned out I was really constipated.,... the stuff they use to put you to sleep / sadate you when you have the Egg collection can play havoc with your bowels.....I was fine up till about 4 days after Egg collection / egg retrieval then the pains gradually got worse!!! I'm not going every day and feel great honest no pains and non of that horrible inny pain like in between your belly and bum.... don't really know how to describe it but real griping pains!!

I now eat prunes have bran flakes for breakfast and have dries apricots to snack on though out the day and drinking LOADS of water its really helping  xx


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello can you add me to the list my otd is 9th April.  Longest two weeks of your life!! lol      

Good Luck to all the ladies xxxxx


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi all

I did say hi a few days ago, but im not on the list. I had FET on 19th March. My OTD is april 6th, which is still ages away!

Good luck ladies and sending lots of    


xxxxxxx


----------



## George250 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Michelle.  

Wishing you all the best of luck!!!!

Its my OTD omorrow and I am so scared!!!!  xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Good luck George!!


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow George!!     
Welcome Jackabean and Michelle!  
Sienna twinkle - its a really good sign if you need to go to the toilet a lot - I remember that was the first thing I noticed before my BFP before. I also think its great you have such positive vibes - it can only be a good thing! 
Kathy I had the exact same thing so hopefully its a good sign  
   to all xx


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi George 

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK for tomorrow hun xxxxxxxx

Good luck and hang on in there everyone els

Anyone else had this horrible stabby achy pain and got a BFP or is it my imagination and the drugs?

    

Kathy xxxxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi kathy

I had quite a few episodes of awful stabbing pain really similar to you and I got a BFP this morning!!! 
Hope it is a positive sign for you too     

Pepper xx


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

congrats Pepperoni


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks!! Still in shock I think!! 

xx


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

The two week wait is driving my husband and I nuts as I am sure it does with everyone.  Had 2 embryos transferred on the 12th March at the Ocean Suite in Plymouth.  This is our first IUI/ICSI.  (Previously in 2009 we had four IUIs and one ICI, all ended with BFNs.)  I have been in so much pain and had stabbing pains mainly on the left but also on the right.  I've also had bad constipation.  Last Friday the hospital told me that my ovaries were so swollen that they were probably putting pressure on my nerves.  Also I thought some of my discomfort was down to trapped wind.  

The general pains started to ease off last weekend but the stabbing pains have continued on and off.  Also the constipation pain is still bad particularly when I go to the bathroom and about 30 minutes after.

My breasts are getting darker and the nausea is growing, but this is probably due to the progesterone and oestrogen suppliments I'm taking.

The hospital want me to test 16 days post transfer, which is 31st March.  Had 10,000 units of pregnyl at 8pm on 10th March which they say will remain in your system up to 14 days and not to test before.  Have to confess I tested this morning 14 days and 15 hours after that injection with a Superdrug test and was expecting to see a negative to show HCG was out of my system, however instead I got a strong positive?  Is this down to the Pregnyl injection now 15 days ago, something(s) have implanted or a combination between the two?  Surely if it was just down to the injection, after nearly 15 days it should of been gone or very faint?

I know I can't be sure until the 31st March and I am still expecting it to be negative.  However I would like to think we managed to get something to implant.  We never expected to get this far and it would give us hope to try again even if the final test is negative?  Does that make sense?


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Big Big good luck wishes coming your way George.....stay positive   hope all goes well for you!!!

Thanks Corrie, SOOO lovely to hear Ive got symptoms the same as someone thats had a BFP  

hope you all have a good nights sleep no doubt ill speak to you all tomorrow xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Stabby pains for me too.  

xxxxxx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!

CLASHA1
 ~ I am so pleased that you are 7 weeks pregnant!!!!   
The first week after ET there was so much going on down my left side and now, the start of the 2nd week I'm not getting much action at all now as the hours go by.  My nipples were ok earlier but are now tender and my left breast hurts when touched!  I thought I was OK yesterday but I'm feeling sensitive again like PMS symptoms.  My fuse is so short and it's not like me........I am so scared AF is going to come any minute!  I have just had another cry because I am convinced that because there is not much going on down below that it could be implantation has not happened.  How did you feel just before you tested?  Good luck with the pregnancy......keep us updated!

SIENNA TWINKLE
 ~ We are testing the same day aren't we?   AAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
I'm gonna keep an eye on the getting up in the middle of the night for a pee and feeling hot!  My egg collection was on 17/3 and ET was the next day 18/3. 1 embryo (2 cell). They wanted to get it into the best incubator, me asap!!! I am now 8DPO or 7DET.  What day is it for you.......how do you feel.......it seems you are staying very positive which is the way to be but I am really surprised at myself for thinking the worst.....I'm usually the one who keeps it all going for everyone else and now I feel like I'm letting myself down.
KATHY
 ~ I got that sharp pain down the abdomen and up the bum area TMI !! It only lasted a few minutes and not had it again!

Anyway good luck to you all testing tomorrow, really praying you get  
Lots of love 

Marnie   xxxx


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations peperoni thats fantastic!  
Lane kent - that sounds like a pretty strong positive to me    I have never been told that you have to wait longer with pregnyl to test as always had it and tested 2 wks later and I would say even if it was still in your system it would be a very faint line - fingers crossed it stays    positive for you! xx.


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats Peperoni  
Ahhhhhhhhh Marnie, bless you, you sound as I felt over the weekend!!! dont beat yourseld up for not feeling great and being   you have been though a massive massive awdeal as we all have!!!! we all have doubts and I really did have a dreadfull weekend I was soo sooooo miserable was on a real downer and was looking for an argument with anyone tha came near me I was seriously looking it  it did me the world of good getting out of the house and being normal!!! working has helped to although I cant say ive done much work haha cant concentrate on anything  

Im not sure what day im on I had my egg retrival on the Tues 16th March and embreyo transfer Thurs 18th March and I go in for a final blood test on the 1st april    OMG so scared actious, excited, emotional EVERYTHING all in one hahah but I just cant help but think every day I wake up im one step closer!!!! im not constipated any more either which I think is helping loads im not bloated as much any more!!! I havent had any symptoms atall the pasy few days other then weeing more often than usuall....THATS IT I was so worried I had nothing more!!! haha ahhhh I wish you loads and loads of luck...this site has helped me so much its so lovely speaking to people in the same boat as me I think id go seriously     without it!!

Sending you all loads of    ive also said all along that im NOT going to test but for the first time tonight after reading some of the posts I actually think I want to test.... Awww I really want to hold out im not ready for a negative.... would if show now if I was? my last HGC injection was 14th March??


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

Sienna Twinkle do you know your dosage for HCG?  If you had 10,000 units like me, then you shouldn't do it until the 28th March at least as you could get a false positive?  You are 4 days behind me on that and the earliest I could test was yesterday which is why I am worried about my positive this morning, although it was a strong and by now it should of been faint or negative.  If you had 5,000 it should of left your system by now.  If you had 2,500 then it will be gone from your system so you could be safe to test.  You are 7 or 8 days past transfer depending whether you consider the transfer day itself as day 0 or day 1.  I'm day 9 or 10 after transfer.  Good Luck.

Thank you Corie.  We need it.

Good luck everyone in the 2ww.


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hazel I have been back and forward to the doctor cos my tummy pains have been so bad - they dont seem concerned at all!

Marnie, the 2ww drove me crazy! this wait till the 12 week scan is even worse because I have spotting and am so so sore.

Before test date the only symptom I had was that i was really hot at bedtime? when are you testing is it tomorrow? xx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Sienna Twinkle!

Thanks for  your reply, really appreciate all you girls on this site because I have no-one to talk to about all this.....I've not told any of my friends and only my sis-in-law knows but has never gone through anything like this and there is only so much you can say in front of my nieces and nephews who are wondering why aunty Marnie has stopped picking them up ( heavy toddlers!!! ) and my parents know but went away on holiday when I had my EC!!!  I only told them coz they were going away and have not been able to discuss anything with them being away! Ironically after my ET Dad called me from abroad minutes after!! I was so happy coz it had all gone so well!  I wish they were here with me now but this holiday was booked a long time ago and I didn't know I was going through with IVF this time because the doctor gave me a very slim chance that I would ever even get this far!!!
I guess, I'm just feeling down because of that and am so scared the one and only embie I have has not implanted......I think I will go out for a change of scenery.....it's just that I want  to talk about it all the time!   Deffo going loco!!!! 
I want to wake up on !st April OTD and get it over with........I hate this 2ww!!!
Take care

Marnie
xxx


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Marnie if you want to talk anytime am hear for you - my hubby works away so am on my own a lot of the time and it fairly helps having someone in the same boat xx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Clasha,
Just read your post after I sent the one previous to this one!   My OTD is 1st April.

I'm just hot at night too but not during the day!  

I know what you mean about you 12 week scan wait!  It's just hurdle after hurdle.   Now is the time to stay really calm and if your pains are becoming a problem for you then keep pestering the clinic/hospital.  If they have done a scan and all is ok but you don't feel comfortable then I would go back.  I started spotting early on in my last pregnancy 4 years back and went to have a scan. they said all was ok then went back again and got the heartbeat.......they called me back for another scan 2 weeks later and the heart had stopped beating.  They said that the spotting was coming from the placenta and thought it would stop on it's own....it didn't. I later learned that perhaps my progesterone levels were low.  The hospital I was with at that time did not prescribe me progesterone pessaries because they thought I wouldn't need them.    I can't help but feel that had I been given those pessaries i might have been able to save the m/c..............
You'll be ok as long as you look after No1.....if you don't feel right then shout as loud as you can until someone hears you!!!  Stay positive and don't do too much ie strenous things because it's still early stages and you are still in a delicate state, physically and mentally!!!  

Marnie xxx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi again Clasha!
Really appreciate that.........ditto!!! 
XXX


----------



## Jojo2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi-
just got BFP!!!

Test was today after FET


Jojo


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Jo huge congratulations  To u . Lots of luck xxxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Jojo- congrtulayions and good luck withyour pregnancy!!!!


----------



## ladyc78 (Mar 11, 2010)

Morning ladies

hope everyone is doing ok and hanging in there. Stay positive!! 

Had my 2nd blood test yesterday. Hormones more than doubled. Got my 1st scan on 8th April. Hoping everything is all ok then. Maybe I will start believing I am pregnant when I hear my baby's heartbeat. 

Big hugs (((()))))) to the girls with BFNs. Your time will come xx

ladyc xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

OMG only 2 days in to 2WW.....This is going to be the longest 2 weeks ever !!!!! Going to go into work tomorrow to try and make time go faster. Then on annual leave next week with DH so going to plan some nice days out. 

Not feeling too positive this time as no meds at all so feel completely normal ??

Hope everyone else is feeling OK

Cat x


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

hi all,
Marnie i also have just one embie on board and i test on 31st march, im soo tempted to get a first responce and test early, i had a natural cycle and not sure the earliest i can test. My boobs are slightly achy ive had a headache 2 days running although today is ok, ive been feeling hot also, but im on cyclogest pesserys so could all be symptoms of that.
Think its feels like there is more pressure with having just the one little frostie.
Anyway good luck to you. zoe xxx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats on your  mojo! 
 to George250 on your test day! Praying you get a BFP too!

Marnie x x


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrads mojo on your  

Good luck to all the other ladies testing today xxx


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Girls..

GOODLUCK to those still to test -  
 to those with a negative..

I got a   this morning devastated - blood results should be in this arvo and they will ring - but I aknow its a BFN as I tested this mo..

Wishing all you girls all the best on your journey     xxx


----------



## shazziebear (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG - I tested and got a    Test evening of 8dp3dt and got a faint ++ but 'pregnant' on Clearblue today!!

Can't stop    - having my official blood test on Monday which hopefully should confirm hpt.

Congratulations all everyone with   and   to those not succesful this time.  Don't give up hope ....

This is my second IVF - first one cancelled due to no response to stimulation.  Made the tough decision to go with DE, but now I am over the moon.  Just taking each day at a time.

Shazzie xx


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats Shazziebear - enjoy the next 8 months


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
Just read my post and meant congrats to Jojo not Mojo sorry!
And big congrats to Shazziebear fantastic news!
So sorry to hear your news Princess30 big hug to you! 
Zoe1 ~ I know what u mean about the first response ~ I have not bought any of those tests yet but very tempted! I don't know if I will be able to hold out! Are u getting any signs? This morning just b4 I got up I was v. Hot again and after breakfast had another wave! Not sure if it's that's the pessaries! 5 days for u can u last without doing the first response test LOL?
Good luck to u all
Marnie
X x


----------



## Suse14 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi all, 

congratulation again Jojo, maybe positivity is the key  
Congrats to Shazziebear too!

So sorry to read your sad news Princess30   

Good luck to all those waiting to test     

I'm now on 9dp2dt, and the days are dragging in! How I'm going to manage till Tuesday I've no idea, and DH has to go away for work on Sunday night until Thursday (he tried to postpone but impossible) so last few days will be torture...... BUT am staying positive!!!!! 

Suse x


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Please can I join you?
Had transfer today but didn't quite go as smoothly as we would have like.
Had two 3 day frosties left and they were thawed this morning. Of the 7 cell one only 3 cells survived and of the 6 cell only 2 cells survived! So we have had them noth popped back in and are just    for them to be extra specially strong!!!!
Congratulations to the BFP's over the last couple of days and massive hugs to the BFN's

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all, 

I would like to join too please! I am due to test on Easter Monday and cannot think about anything else.  Currently sat at my desk with my jeans button popped open as feeling bloated and slightly tender still. 

On another note, I have very dark hair - with greys and have booked in to have my hair block dyed on Sunday.  Is this safe? I feel too silly to call my clinic! 

So great to see all the BFPS on here, and so sorry about the BFNS.


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Rho

You said you are having a natural FET..........Have you hospital/clinic given you any meds at all ? Just want to compare as I at the beginning of my 2ww on a natural FET with no meds ?

Thanks

Cat x


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Really fed up today. Feel like I've got major PMT moods changing every minute. Don't feel like I've had any real 'signs' and don't feel any different at all really. I know it's probably too early to feel anything much but I thought I would have felt something


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just want to congratulate all those with BFPs and send massive    to everyone who's had bfn...

2 days in can't get positive attitude going, already thinking is hasn't worked...Think i need big kick up the bum and got to start thinking it has worked...

     

Beanie x


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

I too am having a negative few days and can't seem to snap out of it!  

i had some light spotting yesterday evening and it got heaver this morning.... it's since trailed off and i feel silly that i got so worked up! i called the hospital and they told me it's normal and not to worry but i just can't help it!!!

after reading some of the posts i do feel a little happier that it can be normal for some ladies to go through this however it is a minority!! and what i have experienced doesn't seem to be any different from others. I've had no cramping or tummy ache surely that has to be a good sign!?  

i stupidly didn't think to ask the hospital what to do if it happened and maybe if i had i wouldn't have gotten in to so much of a state over it!! 

how did ladies who had this deal with it? 

my OFT is on Thursday so less then a week to go now! i am just      and      really hard as I'm not ready for this to be over!


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Beanie - your testing the same day as me  .  I know what you mean about it being hard to stay positive, i've started knicker checking already lol.  Just need to stay   and    we get a  

Jxx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you jackabean, not started the knicker watch yet but reckon give it another day or 2 and i be there also lol

JJR81 its so hard isnt it...

all we seem to do is be waiting lol..

sending you both lots positives vibes that it will work for us...    

Beanie x


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

This waiting is soooo hard...harder than I thought! 
Good luck everyone.  Sending massively positive vibes xxx


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Me again!!! Is everyone just taking folic acid or should we be taking a pregnacare equivalent?


----------



## Lilla My (Dec 8, 2009)

We have gone this morning for our DEFET (donated egg frozen egg transfer) and we have a test date for 
8th April. So with fingers crossed will nestle in to its new home. Oh yes my name is Lilla My, please could you put it on the board
Thank you   

Lilla My x


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Wynnie
i'm taking the sanatogen supplement but it's what you feel comfortable taking hun
x


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks JJR81! Never sure what to do... 

Good luck x


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

i know how you feel hun.

you just have to    and try to relax


x


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

CAT - I am now taking progeterone supplements twice a day and calcium, have also been subscribed Clexane and baby asperin. There is no evidence to suggest I have a blood clotting issue but think its just to try something new!!!
And out test date is 8th April too, so Lilly My lets hope its a lucky day!!! seems a long way off!!!
  
xxxx


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Jojo and Shazzie bear here's to a health happy pregnancy!! 
Princess30     really sorry to hear your news - be good to yourself xxx

Welcome Wynnie and Rho1  

Wynnie I just take folic acid (but it's a high does 5mg I think it's higher as i have PCOS) but also taking baby aspirin, clexane and metformin as well as cyclogest so dont really want to take more!! About the dying hair thing i was told it is probably ok but not to just to be on the safe side - can you wait it out or get some advice from experienced hairdresser?! 

George I hope your ok honey xxx

To everyone else I'm the same - very emotional - felt very down yesterday cause of this stupid cold and getting really scared now as dont have any symptoms and coming up to test day soon. Want to test sunday but have been forbidden by DH!! and also meeting friends so dont think I would go if it was negative. It's just impossible not to get your hopes up and I have been here enough times to know not to but I just cant help it                      to everyone xx.


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Sorry forgot to say welcome Lilla my


----------



## Jojo2 (Mar 20, 2010)

just Jojo here again
I  just wanted to thank people for their congratulations.  
But I also wanted to send huge hugs to any BFNs today/this week.

I had basically resigned myself to it not working this time! I've had spotting off and on, and it got heavier yesterday. So I assumed it hadn't worked, although only had one bad cramp the day before, but otherwise normal aches and twinges... was so shocked, still can't believe it, that I got a BFP today.
I'm so very aware that there is still a long way to go...

So I just wanted to give hope to some of you ladies - it truly is the most painful 2 weeks ever! Thinking of you
xxxx


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jojo

Thanks for your inspirational words, really looking for some positive words. Trying to stay   is more diff that i thought 

Jxxx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Just wanted to ask if anyone who had a BFP had an opaque show of mucus with around 6 days left for OTD!  It was just a streak about 1"looks a bit like egg white when I noticed it after a wee. No spotting though but that could happen too! 
Feeling much more positive than I did a few days ago. Getting slight cramp very low down, boobs are feeling normal, just concerned about the mucus!  
Marnie
X x


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratulations JoJo and Shazziebear.  Good luck to all of those waiting to test.  And all the best for the future to those who have had the dreaded BFN.

These two weeks are quite possibly one of the longest anxious periods of my life.  Critically examining every ache, pain and twinge.  Just had a lot of twiniching on the left hand side (had it on and off before as well the right), and I'm panicking.  If I can just get past this weekend withouth AF I will be happier.   

I half wish I hadn't tested yesterday now.  Yesterday I was 10p3dt and 14 days and 15 hours past the Pregnyl injection.  I got a positive but they told me to wait to 16dp transfer on the 31st March to test.  So don't know if to take it seriously or not.  Was it a super sensitive Superdrug test picking up the final traces of the pregnyl or was it a real BFP.  Whatever I hope it sticks.  Pregnyl should of been out of my system and it was a clear, strong positive.

Anyway all thest best everyone whatever your situation.


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi marnie,
I  read ur post and thought I would let u know that I got a BFP and I had a similar sort of discharge ocasionally during my 2ww (sorry for giving tmi but mine was a stringy consistency and like u described like egg white), then for the last 4 days of 2ww  I had period type twinges and pains and a more (sorry tmi again) 'creamy' consistency and reddish/brown coloured discharge similar to end of AF or like old blood. 
Hope this helps hun and best of luck   x


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi NTB1 
Thank you so much for yr reply so appreciate it!
Mine was stringy too (tmi) and starting to get period cramps now!
Good luck with pregnancy....lots of love 
Marnie
X x


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Marnie 
Im so glad I could be of some help. Good luck hun x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey marnie ave had bad pains on and off since the 2ww xxx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi ......
Thanks again NTB1.......all the best!!

Hi Clasha,  I'm getting twinges more on the right now and it's been for the past few hours.....it can be one of two things!!!! LOL
Oh how nature has the power in her hands alone!!!
Mood wise I feel much better than the monster I had become a few days back and so sensitive.  if it wasn't for the period like cramp every now and again I feel ok.  Even the boobs have calmed down........no bloated belly....well, not as bad as it was!!
The one thing I miss is that lovely soak in the bath.....was told by the hospital to shower or have a warm bath but not hot.....I need a nice hot bubble bath and I can't wait!   I'm off to bed now....no doubt will be back on soon!!

Hi Lane Kent
I think I wouldn't worry too much about your test bein positive. At this stage and think the drugs would have left your body ie, the pregnyl.  Try and stay positive!

Take care of yourselves !!
Marnie xx


----------



## elsielouise (May 4, 2008)

Hellooo

Just popping on to say hello to all waiters (of the non food serving kind - though if you do that kind of waiting also then hello too!). I am losing my marbles and only 5dp3dt. This is my 4th tx (IVF at Lister) and have spent the last hour looking up 'cramping post transfer' inconclusively (like I thought It'd be anything else!).

Anyway - The only possibly useful thing I have to say is that since I am an unashamed POAS er I do know that a dose of Ovitrelle was in my system 2dp3dt and gone by 4dp3dt.......

Just got to decide if to use up those FREDs on MOnday... la la la

I KNOW early testing isn't recommende buuuuuuuuuut I am an addict. I also get a perverse enjoyment from standing up close to windows squinting at a small white space..... <sigh>.

By my calculation OTD is FRiday so FRED should/could work say, 4 days before that so I could start testing for fun on Monday...


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Morning Ladies, 
a little bit of bad news from me this morning.... i had a lot of blood and a lot of clotting this morning so we think this could be the end of the road for our little embie!    

we can't speak to anyone at the hospital until Monday which is just driving me nuts!! 

My hubby thinks there could still be a glimmer of hope but i don't think so...... we are absolutely devastated!!! 

i wonder if thats why i have been so down for the last few days and i subconsciously knew?! 

Sienna Twinkle i tried to email back you but your inbox is full  !

hope all goes well for you all sending         and   to all those still waiting! 

XXXXXX


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Good morning everyone

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to all, have just been hovering for the past few days, have felt really down I am now 4dp3dt 

But congratulations to all those with          

Big hugs and so sorry for those with      

And keeping everything crossed for all of us who are still in the horrible 2WW

I have been off work since ET and to be honest I am glad that I am back at work on Monday even if I do have a bit of a stressful job, I think I will need psychotherapy if I sit here much longer analysing every dam symptom knowing that it is tooo early for any symptoms AAARRRGGHHHHH

Ha Ha talking of symptoms, see here I go again all I have had is stabby pains 2 days after ET, a bit of aching down below since then with the odd sharp twinge, low grade headache and feeling very down and mood swings, increased appetite but I think thats down to the boredom, feeling hot especially the palms of my hands?? and DH keeps bringing me chocolate so it just HAS to be eaten lol 

Oh how I hate the 2ww...........................

9 days to go and counting

Sorry if I hve just put everyone on a downer but without this site I think I would have been carted off by now

Lots of Love and baby dust to all

          

Kathy xxxxx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!

JJR81 ~ if it's any consolation lots of women on this sight have had bleeding and got a BFP so have hope until your OTD! We are testing the same day and like you I have been quite down and the worst was last Tuesday/Wednesday.  I feel like AF is about to visit any minute too but as I said it ain't over until the hcg test says it is!  Don't give up completely, let's wait until Thursday!
Big hug

Hope everyone else is well
Love 
Marnie
X x


----------



## mixedspice5 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good morning ladies

Please may I join you in the 2ww?

I had my ET on Tuesday - 2x8 cell grade 2 embies.

Test date is Tuesday 6th as the ACU won't test on the bank holiday Monday   Don't whether to do my own test on the Monday. DH says not to - if it's a BFN I'll just be depressed until OTD confirms it. He says it's in the lap of the Gods! Sometimes I think it's easier for the blokes - us ladies have already formed an attachment with our embies. Is it weird that I talk to mine?  

Lots of extra sticky baby dust to all   

xxx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi to you all,
Well i was very naughty yesterday and tested my OTD is 31st march, sooooo wish i hadnt now, i got a bfp and then did another today and the line is now fainter. I think its all over for me now looks like embie started to stick.
Its my own fault for testing early any one any advice or similar experience.

Marnie when i go preg with my DD i had the same thing with the discharge and lots of period type cramps and had a healthy little girl.

Also my boobs have stopped aching although still have the headache. xx


----------



## jackie36 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi 
sorry to gatecrash havnt posted on this thread before but wanted to reply to JJR81.

JJR , My otd was yesterday but on monday night I started with a pink discharge. Had nothing overnight but on tuesday had red blood, this continued until thursday night. Wasnt particulary heavy was mainly when I wiped (tmi) but was plenty there to think it was all over.
Anyways my dh made me test on tuesday as he wanted closure and we got a   Tested at clinic yesterday and they confirmed it. Still early days for us but they said its a good sign . (waiting for hcg levels to be repeated on  on tuesday to hopefully confirm everything is ok) Clinics explanation was that because I had two put back in both might  implanted but one wasnt strong enough or Im just one of those women who have a bleed. Sorry for long story but just wanted to say dont give up just yet, I cried buckets tuesday morn until my dh made me test at lunch time and what a shock that was.

Good luck to everyone yet to test. Congrats to all the   and  to the


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank You Marnie.  I'll try not to worry too much.  I must sound ungrateful.  It is just my axiety levels are sky high.  I will feel a bit better if the weekend passes without AF and of course if the results of the test on the hospital's specified test day of 31st March are the same.  Going to try not and test again before as whatever the 2nd stick said would just still send me nuts.

All the best to you Marnie and everyone else.  These MB's are certainly a lifeline.  There is only so much you can pester DH (who has his own worries) and friends.


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Well girls have also been naughty and tested early got a bfp half an hour ago just eight days after transfer it is very dark as well so no mistaking it x we are so very happy right now I have to say x


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS GUCCIMAMA

You must be absolutely over the moon

Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months........................

However,        you are setting a bad example to the rest of us just desperately trying to avoid those pee sticks LOL

But seriously, well done I am so happy for you lets hope its the start of whole string of    

Lots of Love

Kathy xxx


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Awe so sorry for the bad example I usually test slot earlier than this so have done really well lol x


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your    Guccimamma!!!      Sooooo happy for you! Wishing a very healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought I was bad testing 10p3dt.  Anyway congrats to you and all the best for the next 8 months.


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Just wanted to say big congrats to Guccimama on the BFP! Fantastic news! 

Quick question: I had EC on
17th March and on the 18th March I had the ET. Does that make it 9P2DT or 9P1DT? Sorry to sound stupid but I haven't read anyone post with ET the day after EC! 
Would love to hear from you.  The reason I am asking is because someone testing the same day as me ie 1st April might have an older embryo and that means I should not test early!

Guccimama~ how did you feel before the test? Any cramp, twinges etc going on or did you feel normal?
I've got a First response kit but so frightened to use it! I noticed yr OTD is same as mine hence why I asked how many days yr embryo was.
I have bouts of mild cramp and am now on knicker check!  Went into town for some retail therapy and although didn't think I'd walked too much, felt so tired when I got in that I collapsed into a heap on the sofa when I got in!
Anyway, will catch up later!
Take care out there!
Marnie
X x


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Hi Marnie,  I would think it was 9dp1dt but I dont really understand these things. 
I woke up this morning not needing a wee which I think is a bad sign - I am so scared to test. My OTD is tomorrow. I dreamt I had a bfp and woke up so happy then reallized it was just a dream! I have become so superstious - yesterday for some weird reason i told myself if I saw a crocus it would be a good sign and so I ended up driving for ages until I saw one!   This is such torture.  Also twice this week I have started laughing at something so much that i started then crying /sobbing - I honestly didn't know if I was laughing or crying!! It's definatley sending me loopy loo!


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

You guys have been busy!  You don't log on for a couple of days and look what happens - so many     

Congratulations pepper , Jojo , ladyc , shazziebear  and jackie36   

Guccimama - your early tester you - stop tempting me!

george250 - I hope you're ok honey    

Princess - I'm really sorry to hear your news.  Take care and I hope you have lots of love around you    

Hey fellow 1st April testers - Sienna Twinkle, Marnie and JJR81 - only 4 sleeps to go.    JJR81 I hope you're ok, thinking of you and   for good news.

Corie - Good luck for tomorrow hon!   

Welcome to Michelle, cat, zoe, lane, rho, wynnie, beanie, jackabean, lilla my, elsielouise, kathy and mixedspice

Michelle -  Your test date seems yonks away from your transfer date.  Is that because of the easter bank holiday?   Poor you for having to wait so long.  Will you be peeing on a stick before then?

I found the following on another post on here somewhere.  I'm sure not every embie follows this cycle but I'm finding it helpful.  I'm now on day 11 (since fertilisation) so am now REALLY looking out for symptoms because HCG should be present now but there's nothing to note from me still.   I keep checking my boobs for soreness but nothing doing.    I am not overly worried - after all people who don't do it this way don't normally experience symptoms this early anyway.

day 5 ... Embryo is now a blastocyst
day 6....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
day 7.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
day 8 ... Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
day 9 .. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
day 10.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
day 11 ...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
day 12 ...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
day 13 ...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
day 14 ...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


Gestone injection tip - I have found that if you avoid sitting down for about an hour after having the injection it's less sore.  On Wednesday night I sat down on the sofa not long after and the injection site stung for 3 hours!!!    Friday I wandered around the kitchen pottering and although it stung a bit when I sat down for dinner it was nothing like as bad as Wednesday.    My friend came round last night with a big bag of sweets and a prescription - eat one sweet after each injection.  Bless her!!

To all those still waiting, hang on in there and enjoy the extra hour of sunshine tonight by imagining playing on the beach for the first time with your little embie in the not too distant future.    

Nettya
xx


----------



## George250 (Mar 21, 2010)

HI to all you lovely ladies and sorry I haven't been on to update since my OTD but I have been in a bit of a state.  Unfortunately it didn't work for us this time  

I have just got to pull my socks up and look forward to hubby coming home from Afghan and at least the next cycle he will be here to support me through it all. He is due home tomorrow so at least I have that to hold onto. 

Congratulations to all of you with a BFP and Good luck to all of you still on the 2WW.  XXXX


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry George   ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) have a lovely cuddly time with your husband be there for each other - your time will come, be strong and take care

Kathy xxxx


----------



## MyrnaH (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello there,

Have just come back from the clinic with a day 4 emby on board (IVF) and test date 10 April.
This is the 4th try and I have a feeling I might need some support in the next 2 weeks  

Could you add me?

Thanks,
Myrna


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Welcome Myrna   

George - I am so sorry to hear that I have been looking for you these last few days and when you didn't post I was worried for you. Sending you big   look after yourself xxx

Zoe - how did you get on today - did you test?


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

All the best Myrna.  

Really Sorry George.

Despite telling myself I wouldn't test again until the day they wanted (31st).  Husband came home this afternoon and said he needed to know once and for all whether the super sensitive Superdrug test on Thursday had been accurate or whether it was picking up the final traces of Pregnyl (even though we knew it should of gone).  I was a bit reluctant as my Pee was very diluted (TMI sorry)

I used a Clear Blue Digital and within a minute it came back with "Pregnant" and a little while later 1-2 weeks.  I'm in shock, I can't quite believe it, perhaps I won't until there is a hearbeat who knows.  At least we know we did get pregnant though, whatever happens on the 31st.  It was 18 days and 20 hours since the pregnyl, 17 days since egg collection and 14dp3dt.  So no mistaking this test.

Anyone know how accurate those conception indicators are?  Surely it should say 2-3 weeks by now?  Or could that be the diluted pee?  I suppose it depends when implantation took place?

I know it is a bit early but been feeling increasingly nauseas for a few days now and been slightly sick every day since Wednesday except Friday.

Please stay Embies please stay.

All the best everyone.


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Congratulations to all the BFP and big hugs to anyone with a BFN .......... stay strong x

I don't understand all these numbers and letters explaining how many days the embies where and how many days post ET you are, so I had FET on Weds with a 5 day embie so on day 5 off 2WW wait and don't feel any different. I know I shouldn't get but last time I at least felt aware of something cos of the meds but this time nothing !!!!!
Apart from I had a night out planned for last night and didn't want to let friends down so I went along and obviously didn't drink and woke up early this morning fresh as a daisy and made the most of a lovely sunny Sunday ! So this felt different although I have been detoxing for about a month now !

Oh I hope this time goes fast.......off on annual leave now for a week but due back at work on OTD so might have to test a day early ??

Good Luck Everyone

Cat


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello ladies

Like Cat I'm not sure what all the numbers and letters mean - like Lane said 14dp3dt what does that mean?? I've seen a few other people saying stuff like that.  Sorry I'm fairly new to all this.

Thanks
J x


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Corie, 
hi hun, well i did test again today and the line has remained faint, i would have thought the hormones would have doubled by now and the line would have got darker or faded completly, dont quite understand if i am or not, thanks for asking xx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Everyone

Sending some massive hugs to those with bfn's    

Massive congrats to those with bfp's  

well few days into my 2ww and not been to bad, but struggling to have alot hope that its worked....But going on my last 2ww this is going to be very rocky couple weeks...

Sending lot's positive vibes to everyone    

Beanie x


----------



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

the clear blue digi conception indicator tests are not 100%...if it says pregnant then you are pregnant...try not to read into the weeks!!!

congrats to the bfps...

 to the bfns

xx


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Willow.  

Two tests said I was pregnant over a period of 3 days so i wasn't doubting that.  It was just the conception thingy.  Thanks


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi

Is anyone due to test on Weds 7th April ? 

Cat x


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry I didn't put this in my previous post.  jackabean72 and Cat.  Has taken me days to work it out.  However this is my understanding.  14dp3dt means 14 days past since 3 day old embryos transferred. 5dp2dt would mean 5 days past since 2 day old embryos transfered etc.


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Lane Kent

Ok I think I am 5dp5dt !!!!! 

Good Luck Everyone x


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG   I keep thinking I'm dreaming   I just cant believe it - I have driven myself crazy over the last 2 weeks and yesterday was horrendous I convinced myself it hadn't worked. WOW just       our little embie stays with us.

List of symptoms 
increase in bloating about 4 days after transfer (had mild OHSS)
Didn't crave chocolate which is unheard of for me!
lots of mild dragging sensations low down on and off.
Back ache rib ache last few days (although am very constipated! so could be that)
Increase in weeing last  week (although I was drinking excess fluid!)

Good luck to EVERYONE still to test        xxxxxxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Huge congratulations corie    great news
enjoy a day of non stop smiling     

lots of luck to everyone else testing this week
xxx


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone - I was due to test on 22nd March, but ended up in hospital with severe OHSS.  Had to have 9 litres of fluid drained!   Anyway the nurses tested for me and I got a    So thrilled after ttc for 5 years - but not celebrating too much until we make the 3 month mark! Congratulations to Corie too!

Good luck to those due to test! 

Red
xxx


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Morning Ladies, 
Congrats to all who have   and big hugs to those with  . 
bit of a depressing update from me i'm afraid!! i spoke to the hospital this morning about my bleeding and they said it doesn't sound good! but i still have to go and test on thursday! i just don't understand why they can't do something today.......? 

does anyone know how soon we can try again or does it depend on the clinic?? 

bigs hugs to all 

xxx


----------



## marshajr (Jun 6, 2008)

JJR81

I know how frustrating it is!
I ended up going to the clinic earlier.
I started bleeding on the friday 14th March, and went on the monday, they had brought scan forward to the tues 16th but couldn't wait.

  
M xxxxx


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Marshajr, 
i did ask if i could go in earlier but they said it prob wouldn't pick anything up if there was anything there. 

so i'll just have to wait untill thursday!! 

xx


----------



## marshajr (Jun 6, 2008)

Its so unfair all the waiting around!!

I would have been 6 weeks on the tues.
They did blood test, came back negative and a scan, and nothing showed up.

Keeping everything crossed for u   
Marsha xxxx


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

i know i can't stand the waiting around! 
it's our 1st treatment so really didn't know what to expect! 

i'm really sorry to hear your news    

jess xxx


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Jess, Awww Chick im so sorry you having to go though this horrible wait & extra worry!!! I really dont know what to say other then to make sure you take it real easy and there are some people on here that have had bleeding for weeks and still get a  ....... keep   seing you LOADS of   & 

Hi Marshajr, So sorry to hear your news make sure you look after yourself....


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hiya Sienna Twinkle, 
thanks hun, i'll prob see you thurs i want to get the test over with as soon as possible! 

how have you been feeling?     

jess 
xx


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

One more day to go and still haven't had any 'signs' just feel like AF gonna start even tho not due till after I take the test. Mood swings really bad today thinking I may have been better staying at home today.

Congrats to all those extra BFP's since last time and loads n loads of   to everyone else.

Gonna try one last time to be positive, at least I haven't got long to wait now.


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
Well, I just couldn't help myself and went and bought the First Response test and tried it 4 days before OTD.  I have had AF symptoms for a few days so pretty much knew it hadn't worked. The test came up with only 1 pink line so definately negative.  I'm very sad but I'm glad I'm out of this horrible "am I or aren't I wait. It was driving me insane!
This was my last ever try and I so much hoped the outcome would have been motherhood for me but I think him up there has other plans! Before this I had 10 attempts at IUI and achieved only 1 BFP and lost the little mite at 9 wks. First and last time at IVF.  All attempts were privately funded and now I'm all spent up!  Doing this all on my own because husband is
now ex ( he ran off with his work colleague and subsequently 
fathered 2 children. Left me at the hospital so I have been 
using donor sperm which is even more cost!
Hope to God I haven't depressed you but just wanted to say that being on here has helped me a lot especially as I don't have a partner to offload on! 
Wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get what u want at some point!  I've got my beautiful nieces and nephews to keep me going and another little one on the way this May so that'll keep me out of mischief!
Lovely talking to you all ! !

Lots of love
Marnie
X x


----------



## Jojo2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,
just wanted to send lots of   to George250 and Marnie07... have been keeping an eye on you these last few days!
Really sorry for your sad news ... so wishing you all the best for the future... and to all the other BFNs!

Jojo


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

BIG   Marnie

I'm sort of resigned to the fact that it probably hasn't worked yet as also had AF symptoms for past few days. I have one more funded attempt after this so can be positive about having another go.

I'm sorry your treatment may be at an end but I'm glad you have plenty of neices and nephews to keep you busy.


----------



## avjmh (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering if I could join your littel 2ww gang! I'm due to test 9th April  . Just wanted to say  a big  to Marnie. This will probably be our one and only attempt at self funded IVF and as I'm 40 time is not on our side either. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Piggy25 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Its a BFN for us i'm afraid, signs of AF appearing so tested this morning on a first responce and it was negative   full AF not appeared yet and not supposed to test until Thursday but not holding out much hope. I've had a good cry and will have lots of cuddles with my little man and know that I am so lucky to have him.

Clo x


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello girls,

Just wanted to say that im truly sorry to marnie and piggy,

You should still do a test on OTD cos you never no, period pains arent always a bad sign as had them with DD,
Marnie you sound like  lovely lady and i wish you all the very beat for the future, and im sure you will find happiness. xxx


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear your news JJR81.  All the best for you scan at the hospital.  And thinking of you Marnie and Piggy and everyone else in this axious time.

Congratulations Corie.  I know where you are coming from.  Two tests and I'm still not convinced.  I think it is a self-defence mechanism my brain is doing to me.  Despite them wanting me to wait until Wednesday, I can't take it anymore.  It is two weeks today since transfer, so I am doing one more test in the morning and calling it in.

My breasts have tingled slightly but not much.  The Nausea has been growing since Wednesday and I have been slightly sick on occasion.

I have had no spotting or AF signs so far.  However since last Wednesday I have had pain in the pelvic, pubic area.  Varying sides.  It is particularly bad when on the loo or needing the loo, or if I sit for any length of time.  When I walk and lay down it is fine.  Prior to Wednesday I had had pain everywhere due to the treatment.  It is only since Wed I've been able to isolate it to that specific area.  Doesn't feel like AF, too loo for me for starters.  Hope it is all part of the process?

As always all the best to everyone in this 2ww nightmare.


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just want to send    to marnie


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I really wasn't going to post anymore after my last one but had to say a big thank you to you all for your kind words!

Thanks Zoe1, Lane Kent, Beanie & Jojo for all your kind words ...I wish you all the best in the future! 

Piggy25 ( Clo ) I know how yr feeling big hug and I hope AF doesn't show her ugly face on Thursday!

AVJMH hello to you ..... Wouldn't it take most of the stress away if all fertility treatment was free?! If I ruled the world that would be the first thing I would have in my manifesto! LOL!

Monkeymoo... Don't give up hope yet..... You've still got OTD and you haven't been impatient like me and tested early so don't give up yet!

Sienna Twinkle ... Congratulations on your BFP! Take care and good luck!

Since I found out this morning I had a BFN I have not felt a single AF symptom! I feel so normal!  I had a nice HOT bath and a bottle oops I mean glass of red wine! All the things the hospital said not to do in 
the 2ww....Rebel with a cause!

Positive thoughts to you all still waiting!
Lots of love
Marnie
X x x


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Ahhh thanks Marnie07.................   but I think someone has made a little mistake....I have NOT got a BFP (YET).... as I haven't tested yet I am waiting for my blood test at the hospital.....promised myself I wouldn't test before hand and I'm not going to as much as id love to!!! I have has a head ach all day today and its just getting worse   fingers crossed this is just another positive sign!! as I feel quite normal other then going for a wee all the time!!!!  I'm going to keep praying   AND ask my   to take me on futher to have a healthy pregnancy  

Hope you enjoyed your bath & drink..... keep strong!!! 

Congratulations to all of you that have I wish and dream im going to be joining you!!!!   will be staying positive until Thursday only 3 more sleeps...........sending you all loads and loads of  

Sending loads of love and   to Jess hope your ok chick xxxx
.................my mind is so all over the show I have completely forgot I should be at a Colin Fry show this evening I totally forgot all this baby thinking that is going on in my head


----------



## MISS YUMMY 40 (Oct 21, 2009)

I would like to join this 2ww thread please, I am due to Test this Thursday (April Fools   day!) and although the waiting is a nightmare, it has really helped me to read this thread.
I woke at 4 am last Saturday to feel rumbling minor AF pains and immediately thought the worst but reading through has calmed me down. It won't be over til OTD! 
Please add me to the list
VX


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Yummy Mummy... were testing on the same day  

How are you feeling now? I know what you mean about this site its all I do day and night ...I cant think of anything else other then whats happening right now I have tried to get stuck into my work but today was the hardest ever!!! just couldn't concentrate on a single thing...I'm going


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello everyone

So sorry to heat of all the BFNs my heart really does go out to you     

Congratulations to all the BFPs WELL DONE!    

Hang on in there all my fellow crazy, bonkers, symptom spotting, knicker checking buddies     

I test Monday 5th April

Not been on today was back at work today and i dont feel great to be honest, I am 6dp3dt and have had pretty bad AF pains all afternoon and for the last couple of nights i have been waking up at like 2am and not able to get back back to sleep and that is so not me!!!!! When I do wake up I feel like I have hardly slept or what little sleep I have had has been very light.

However, with the AF pains I am really worrying they started in my back and are now in my tummy too, my legs are also aching like AF is about to arrive but it just seems early from my past BFNs I worked out she would arrive on either this saturday or sunday and I only usually get AF a day or so before she arrives?? This is soooooooooooooooooo confusing aaaargggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

This 2ww is killing me, thought I would be better off at work but all I want to do is come home and chat to you guys on here and speak to like mainded people that are going through the same torture as me 


Anyway no point me sitting here worrying I am better off in bed getting some sleep whilst i can lol

ITake care and lots of Love, Sticky vibes and baby dust 


   

Kathy xxx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello ladies

Sending lots     to everyone with BFN's

and big congrats to those with BFP'S   

Well my (.)(.) are feeling tender and i'm so bloated that i cant do jean's or skirt up its crazy...had odd twinge but thats about it really, do feel different this time around, but not going get my hopes up just yet..havent started knicker watching yet, but give it few more days and i'm sure that will change..


----------



## janie b (May 31, 2008)

Hi ladies
My thoughts are with the ladies with BFN







and congratulations to you with BFP!









Boy, this is a long wait!

As for symptoms, after recovering from the effects of the EC, I've had sore boobs and nowt else really. But I've been really distacted by my very poorly dog who i had put to sleep this morning. I know he's just a pet - but he's really got me through these and other difficult times. So much for remaining calm. I can't image a BFN again without him!









I'm finding it difficult to be positive.









Roll on Saturday...

Janie b x


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Marnie honey - really sorry to hear your news but    you still have 3 days till your OTD - a lot can change! That test day is for a reason! As for AF symptoms I have had them all the way through and have spoken to loads of people with BFP's who were convinced it hadn't worked and Af coming but didn't, so try not to feel too disheartened xxx.


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Corie!
Just wanted to say a huge congratulations on your BFP and thanks for your thoughts that there might still be a glimmer of a chance but this test was one you can use 6 days before your period is due. Surely they must be accurate.  Of course I will test on Thursday with the one from the clinic have given me ~ have to use it coz I won't be going through this again!

Piggy25, you've got to take Corie's advice too coz your OTD is Thursday too and like me you just couldn't wait and tested today! 

Signing off now.... It's become a ritual this site..... But I have got through this 2ww by living these days with you all...goodnight sleep well!
Love
Marnie x x


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all, I know how you feel. This site is amazing, thinking of everyone on here. Just a quick q to all you lucky bfp's - did any of you have night sweats? I'm due test on 5th April and wake up dripping wet!!!! Massive hugs to those with bfn's - stay strong. X.


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Morning ladies, 
to all those with BFN anf AF symptoms i know how you feel, i'm still convinced it's a no for me but hubby is still hoping there is a small glimmer of hope we'll find out for sure on thursday. we also still have 1 more funded go and we will use it, we're thinking we might wait a while though it's been a very stressfull/worrying 8 months since we started treatment!!! i can't bear the thought of doing it straight away and it might not work again.... 

Sienna Twinkle - i tried to reply to your email but your inbox is full so i can't send it to you!!! 

i just want to say thanks for all your lovely comments and all your help this site has certainly helped me over the last 2 weeks!

good luck to all testing in the next couple of weeks


----------



## MISS YUMMY 40 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Sienna Twinkle
thanks for your message, like you I am soooo wrapped up in this at the mo', I'm not working at present and it is very hard not to obsess about every feeling or twinge.
It's my first IVF and I'd heard it's an emotional roller coaster but never _really_ knew til I got here, anyway thank God for FF otherwise I would have gone mad with silly worries
Good luck for Thursday      
Vx


----------



## NickyNoodles (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello

i would like to joint this 2ww thread please. i am due to test Mon 5th April, the wait is driving me   its all I can think about.

I have been reading these threads every day its the only thing that keeps me going, so thank you to all of you, I'm not going loopy alone!  

Wynnie - I to have been having hot sweats during the night, which is very unlike me. Just noticed that we test on the same day    vibes 

Kathy - you too!     vibes 



Nicky
xxx


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Ladies, 

Well Ive made it though another night massive hot sweats so much so it woke me up!!!! Still weeing all the time more so in the afternoons Ive noticed I can only hope and   this is a really good sign and I'm not just dreaming these symptoms up..............I have also decided to keep a diary this time as I keep saying to mu husband was I like this last time etc etc..............5th time at IVF but I dint think I'm ever going to be ready to give up!!!

Sending you all lots of     thoughts keeps going ladies   big  to those that have had BFN.... keep strong  and congrats to all of you with BFP.........I'm sure you are all just super excited!!!!

BtW I STILL have this lingering head ach had it for 3 days now ;-( not that I'm complaining if its a good sign it can stay


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello ladies,
Janie im so sorry to hear about your dog, what an awful time for you,
Keep positive though, im sure your dog will always be close to you hun,
Ive also got period pains, hot sweats, waking up at stupid times and not being able to get back to sleep for ages.
My OTD is tomorrow and now on constant knicker watch, i did take a digital clear blue test yesterday pm and OMG its a BFP, cant quite believe it but its very very early days, my blasty wasnt as good as the last one which was top grade but it just goes to show that its a little fighter and the grade doesnt always matter.
Good luck to all testing xxxx


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations Zoe!!    Think we were both on the FET board!!!!
Sienna - Sounds like your symptoms are really positive!! Bring on the night sweats!!

Am 4dp3dt, and now can think of nothing but babies and testing and symptoms!!! I thought it might go quicker thias time with it being a natural FET , no build up and the first time they do anything major to you they are putting in a 3 day embie, but no OTD seems as far a way as ever!! although if it hasn't worked am certain will come on before hand!

Twinges down below and slightly tender boobs but all side effects of the blummin Progeserone!!! ahhhhhhhhh.

Thanks to everyone who posts on this board, think it is one of the few things that I do on the 2ww that actually keeps my mind occupied, and wouldn't work if all you lovely ladies didn't post and share your experiences so        to everyone fo some easter BFP's!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
Just been reading the recent threads.  I've been suffering from night sweats too but not as bad as dripping wet! The've woken me up at night where I've had to throw the duvet off!  That could be the progesterone because that raises your basal body temperature. Also yesterday I had a headache all day but have shifted it today! I hardly ever suffer headaches and when I do it's almost always around ovulation or period but as I said I very rarely suffer headaches. 
Peeing is not bad, get up once at night and that's it!
Boobs are back to normal size and no signs of AF apart from a highly throb on left side! Probably the left ovary is still 
recovering from EC!!
Baring in mind these are the symptoms I am going through and tested early with a negative.
Mood wise I feel really good for a change! Can't wait to get stuck in to all the jobs I've left on hold! Won't 
overdo it just in case there is that small chance the test result MIGHT change but not holding my breath!
Wishing you all lots of love and hope!

Ps big congratulations to you Zoe on you BFP!! The digital can't be wrong! Xx
Marnie x x


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Absolutely shattered today. Hardly got any sleep last night was wide awake for what seemed like hours. Tried not to think about tomorrow but the thoughts kept sneaking in. Not at work after today till next Tuesday so may not get a chance to let you know the outcome till I get back. Good luck to everyone still waiting for a test and hears hoping for a bit of good news tomorrow


----------



## sobz (Dec 13, 2008)

hi ladies....
am just hating the 2ww its killing me....this is like my 5th round of IVF first one Zift have a 3 and a half yr old....2nd got preggie had a miscarriage 3rd frozen...didnt work ...one last month bfn and now again....hmmm....this time have some nice 8 cell embryo's had 3 put back not sure what the size was....anyways
ET was on thurs...and today being tuesday am going nuts.....no sore boobs this time last month had them but not a trace of hcg ...
this time progesterone is much higher as am taking 400mg suppo 3 times a day and a progesterone shot every 3 days..... so my levels very high but no sore boobies..... am very positive its worked i know it has but the 2ww is just pure madness i have spent the last couple of days not thinking about it tried very hard now all of a sudden its all i can think about.....i know they will test my Hcg levels on saturday which 9dp3dt but still ohhhh....why why why do we have to wait soooooooo long.....no way will do hpt...its just too scary to do....i keep talking to my tummy as if the embbies have actually turned into babies.... i talk to them am i nuts....
sorry for crashing ur thread ladies am a regular on ivf in dubai thread just looking for symptoms and just cant seem to find them....
hate suffering alone in the 2ww......
lots of love
sobz


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello ladies

Just got home from work, couldn't wait to get back to see what everyone else has been up to lol

Dh started to panic when I told him I had come home poor babe :-(

Anyway on the front of night sweats I had the most horrible experience about 3am I woke up and thought I was going to have to change the bed, my hair was stuck to my head!!! However, I got off to sleep okayish after it so the insomnia has lightened off a bit

AF like pains have sort of settled down too now so hopefully that might be a good sign....................

Boobs still a bit tender but apart from that I have felt a whole lot better today despite being on progesterone, prednisolone steroids, clexane injections and calcium replacements lol 

OMG is it only 5 more days of this torture?? 

I am getting very, very nervous now as I said with last 2 fresh cycles AF has arrived on day 11 after ET that is this sat :-(

Symptoms pretty much the same with BFNS to be honest apart from I never had a night sweat but that could be something to do with the immune drugs I am on - I am hoping that it might be the boost of progesterone that your body releases when the embryo/s implant God I hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway good luck to everyone waiting to test

Lots of love and baby dust 

Kathy xxxx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
Kathy I totally feel for you! It's such a torturous wait.... I was a coward and tested early! Since I have I am feeling much better maybe it's all in my mind!
Another question : have any of you ladies who have had a BFP tested 4 days before OTD and got a negative and then got a BFP on the OTD? The reason I am asking is I tested too early got a negative but am not really feeling much down there and boobs back to normal. 
Love
Marnie x x


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Can you, please add me this list. Test due to be done 6 April. IVF with donor eggs used.

Many thanks


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi marnie, 

Ive a friend who had a negative up to a week after OTD then got a BFP,
I also know 2 girls that have had BFN and on test day got a BFP,

Anything is posible it aint over until yet, stay strong until test day, miracles can and do happen xxx


----------



## jackie36 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Marnie ,

Sorry for the gatecrash again but Ive been reading this thread for the last few months and there are those who test early and and get a BFN then wait till OTD and get a BFP. One lady im particular I remember as she only tested one day early got a BFN, hit the wine that night and tested next day to make it official and you guessed it she got her   Equally there are lost of people who get absolutely no symptoms, Dont give up and Goodluck.


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Zoe and Jackie, 
Thank you so much for your stories of those ladies! 
It makes you wonder how one day can make such a difference! 

Ok this is a message for Skybreeze ~ please can you remove the BFN from the list next to my name until I've officially tested! Just until Thursday ! Many thanks ! I'm on a positive thinking mission! Where there's a will there's a way!

Still no signs of AF just a slight throbbing on the left side. I'm not sure if that is AF getting ready or whether it could be you know what! 
Mood wise I feel good....just been given feedback by my nearest and dearest how bad my moods had been! Must be getting better coz I took it with a pinch of salt!

Monkeymoo, good luck for tomorrow babes! Got fingers crossed for you too!

Lots of love
Marnie 
X x


----------



## mboosh (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Marnie

My test day is tomorrow too. I've looked at the outside of the testing box and when you test 4 days early, only 53% of the women who were really pregnant tested positive. This goes up to 74% 3 days early, 84% 2 days early and 87% 1 day early.

Good luck tomorrow. I feeling like I need to vomit all the time am so scared.

mboosh


----------



## Andrea Az (Mar 22, 2010)

A BFP for me - thrilled & worried, with the most enormous boobs - yeah


----------



## Suse14 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

A BFN for us today! Has been the most draining day, I was so sure it would be positive! Hospital said they'd call me between 1-4 but at 3.50 I called them as was torture waiting!  

Anyway just have to wait for AF to arrive, still no sign at all! Then wait for next appointment to see what's next. 

Good luck to all those still waiting to test, I'm going to take some time just me and DH (he has been wonderful) 

Suse x


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Suse14 ~ really sorry to hear that! Big hug to you! 

Hi Andrea ~ congratulations! Look after yourself and good luck for the future!

Hi Mboosh ~ my OTD is thursday 1st Apr just a day after you and I'm not going to be naughty and test early again! Good luck with your test, will be thinking of you and will have fingers crossed!

Bedtime! Goodnight you'al 
Love 
Marnie 
X x


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well cant sleep, up early as its test day!!!!!!!!!!
Still cant believe it but i have a BFP yipeeeeeeeeee.
Early days so dh and i arent telling anyone until 3 months as no one knows we had FET,
Its exciting that its only us that knows.
Good luck to fellow testers and please dont give up to all the BFN your time will come xxxx


----------



## mboosh (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi There

I only jumped on yesterday to put down some figures re early pregnancy testing but I too have tested positive!! Congrats Zoe  what a wonderful feeling! Marnie good luck tomorrow and same to all the others going through this dreadful wait.

xxx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Marnie - sending you lots positive vibes for tommorrow   

Andrea - Congratulations 

Zoe 1 - Congratulations 

Mboosh - Congratulations 

Suse - so sorry hun sending you lots of hugs  

Sending everyone lots positive vibes who on the 2ww    and big hugs to those who have had BFN's   

Not getting to many symptoms, except the usual one's you get with the pesseries, still trying to be positive that it has worked but struggling...have hit 1st week since IUI...But i have been told test 16 day's after rather than 14 day's


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Ladies can I jump on here? Had ET on Sat (FET) my 6th tx but first with immune drugs . My OTD is 12th April

Great to see all the BFPs  Soo sorry about the BFNs 

Sticky vibes and  to everyone on this horrible 2ww

PL x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

hey poodle lover, my test date is the 12th but I had FET on thursday so nearly a week ago, gonna test a few days earlier than the 12th so just sitting here counting the hours


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations Andrea and Mboosh and Zoe!! great to see those BFP's coming in!!!
Glad you're thinking positively Marnie, 4 days before OTD is definitely early and so many stories of BFN's changing!!!
Susie really sorry for your BFN, take stock chuck and take it easy for a while!!!

AFm no major changes, twinges down below, bit of back ache and very slight nausea but all side effects of progesterone so who knows!!! just got to keep positive and away from the pee sticks, although weirdly, not very tempted at all!! which is sooo unlike me. Started the Knicker watching now though, which is always fun!!!

Good luck everyone
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi ladies hope you are all well. Well i am now 10DPO or 4DP6DT and i am going mad. i have been resting since transfer on saturday but now need to get out and about. i am going to take myself to the shops today and get some new DVDs to keep me occupied, seeing as i have the luxary of resting when i want to. so may as well make the most of it .
Been symptom spotting all week. i have quite tender chest when i touch it and getting twinges later on in evening. last few days i had like a ache or pain low in my bits !!. (really low) but hey who knows wha to think eh. i have also been waking up for a wee at 3.30am every morning. so feeling shattered now !> 

anyway good luck girlies xxx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Beanie ~ thanks for the positive thoughts!  One more week for you and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!
Zoe, Andrea and Mbhoosh ~ big congratulations to you both ~ it's official! Keep well, look after yourselves now!
I'm doing the Official test tomorrow but have started to feel that AF is about to knock on the door any minute now. Checked my basal temp first thing this morning and it's dropped quite a bit! Not a good sign! Absolutely no hot sweats last night and didn't get up for a pee either.... Well I'm resigned to the fact now! 
Got my little niece (3) with me who I'm babysitting and she's just got chicken pox.... Believe me I've done it all and been through it all but just never given birth!
At times I think maybe it's a blessing in disguise! Gotta go now she wants a poo poo! An aunty's work is never done!
Lots of love 
Marnie x x


----------



## kelstary (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,
Please can you add me to your list. I had IVF embryo transfer yesterday (30.03.10) and clinic have said that as I had blastocyst transfer then I could test on day 12. Test date will be 11th April!!!! So excited and counting on twins!!!
Thanks,
Kelstary x


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Kelstary are you going to test with HPT?
dawn


----------



## Jojo2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Suse,
sending you lots of  
I kept checking to see what happened - really sorry to read about your BFN.

Wishing you all the best for the future, 
Jojo


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Can I ask any of you lovely ladies who have had recent BFP, how do you feel? Do you all feel pregnant? I know it's a silly question but some know they feel different and some don't! How do you really feel? What's different now in these few past days since OTD? 

OTD tomorrow but I'm starting to get a heavy feeling down below and starting to bloat!  Don't feel pregnant at all which is why I was asking the BFP ladies their symptoms! 

Just need to get this overwith tomorrow!
love 
Marnie x x


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Evening all 

Just got in from work, pharmacy very busy, I have had pee stickes crying out for me to pee on them all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I haven't really had much in the way of symptoms today, was feeling very negative last night and had a jolly good cry 
Marnie that's a good idea to ask how the BFPers have been feeling  

Congratulations 

Andrea, Zoe 1, Mboosh - Congratulations  

Suse so, so sorry hun sending you lots of love I know that feeling only too well    

Welcome to the mad house new ladies, good luck in your 2ww   

Not long to go now for me, I am in work again tomorrow and then its make or break weekend...........if I follow suit in my past BFNs I will have some idea in 48 hours as that is when AF arrives so I have decided to stay PUPO until at least then? 

But then I feel the same as I did with the BFNs 

Arrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhh this is torture 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Lots of love 

Kathy xxxxx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to thank everyone for there congrats, and to also say welldone to all the other BFP'S.
Good luck to all the girls testing soon ans all those on 2ww.

Marnie in responce to your question, well i feel like im just about to have af, lots of heavy dragging feeling very low down, also in the am feel slightly nausious, boobs getting tender, mood i have no patience and by 9 im ready for bed,

I had bad af pains with dd so think this is normal for me, also creamy colour discharge sorry tmi.
Hope this helps hun. xxx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

ARRRGGHHH!!   1 more night to go.  Test day tomorrow.  I am so tempted to get the stick out now but hubby's out tonight so I couldn't do it without him.   

I have absolutely zero symptoms.   I think I felt a bit sick earlier but I think I'm making myself feel ill!  I'm trying not to read into that.   My friend who has two kids had no symptoms whatsoever at this stage.

Good luck for tomorrow all you fellow April Foolers!  Lets hope our bodies have been playing tricks on us up till now and we all throw up at 1 minute past midday and get the biggest fattest BFPs possible!     

Congrats to all the BFPs this week already

   to those with BFNs      

I'll let you know which camp I'm in tomorrow.   For now I'm cosying up on the sofa with Ugly Betty DVDs to make me laugh, chocolate to make me smile and a big baby friendly glass of milk to grow strong bones   

Nettya

PS - hmm, Zoe's post's just come in.   I have no patience and am also ready for bed very early.   Maybe there's something going on after all.


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi again! 
Zoe ~ thanks for describing your symptoms after a BFP! I have to say apart from that pull down feeling below which I'm getting today which I've convinced is AF I am not feeling nauseous nor do I have tender boobs and my patience levels are extremely better than the whole 2ww!
The only thing I can say is by 1030 I'm knackered! That's probably thinking too much!
Well, good luck girls testing tomorrow!
Catch up later! 
Love 
Marnie
X x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey marnie all the best for tomorrow got everything crossed for you!    Didnt have any symptoms before i got my BFP!

The only real symptoms i have had are bad af pains!! Zoe i notice you also have them - they are so so worrying and am 8 weeks pregnant now! When will they go away?


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

hi clasha,
Yes i have af pains, also with my dd i had them right up untill 16 weeks, and she was born very healthy, i think as long as ther is no blood were fine, just the womb and ligaments getting ready for our growing baby, but it still worries me even though i know all this i guess you dont usually associate pregnancy with af pains. It seems to me more often than not women feel af pains. strange xx


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Ladies,  Like Marnie, Jess  and many others its my last sleep tonight............. Ive tried to stay off this today as was starting to freak myself out as I hardly no symptoms and many of you ladies have had LOTS   ive generally felt great this past week and quite happy!!  Although this has to of been the longest 2 weeks of my life!!! Ive been     all the way though and Ive felt great other than the last 3 days have has this dull head ach that just wont budge!! I have also been weeing lots but maybe thats because I'm trying to drink as much as I can to stop me hyper stimulating again GOD KNOWS!!!! but today has been the hardest day for me I'm not ready for it to be negative .............I'm trying to tell myself just deal with it tomorrow and stop worrying!! one min I'm SUPER excited like you wouldn't believe and the next I'm so emotional I cried when I got home because I was so happy to see my dog.............what on earth!!!! haha he is an    though and does keep me sane  

Ok well I'm off to have a nice LUKE warm bath... so miss my hot baths and glass of wine (not that I'm complining because I'm NOT  ) 

Wishing you all LOADS and LOADS luck &  I'm going to      like I have done every night and hope for the best possible result tomorrow ............will be back online to let you all know how I get on Sleep tight everyone speak to you all tomorrow & thanks for helping me though the longest 2 weeks of my life xxxxxxx


----------



## mboosh (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all their kind wishes. Marnie good luck tomorrow. I had pains from 1 week after transfer. They were proper period pains and I was absolutely sure I wasn't pregnant and it was only the progesterone pessaries that were stopping AF. They were so bad that I rang the clinic, wondering if I had an infection. My boobs - nada, mood - no change, bloating - just poodgy. With my first IVF pregnancy, I had no pain leading up to the BFP and my nipples went all weird. Hope that helps!!!!!

Good luck to all the 2ww's. Good good luck

mboosh


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Zoe thanks for gettin back to me ave had on/off spotting but nothing major just cant wait till the 12 week scan just wish the pains would go cos they have been really really sore xx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

clasha, 
they say spotting is ok just not real heavy red bleeding,
i also had only 1 embie put back, what little fighters hey!
hang in there hun xxx


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi I'm 2 days post transfer getting a stitch type pain in side of back left hand side had DE so can't be ovaries not sure if I should worry or not
Dawn


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi again Clasha! Thank you so much for posting your reply! I know you are still caught up in another wait which is the scan but try and think that you've got through the biggest hurdle which was the BFP and now it's another hurdle but an easier one! I know the AF pains you are getting are frightening you but you need to stay really positive at this stage and not stress yourself and the baby! Easier said than done but you have to try! All the best to you! I wish I could give you a big 

Ahhhhh! Sienna twinkle, tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow it's just a day away! I think I' m going mad! But you,ok understand!

Thank you Mboosh for describing your symptoms too! All the best!

I'll post the result at some point tomorrow!

Sleep well 
Love 
Marnie x x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks zoe for puttin my mind at rest roll on the 19th for my scan

hope all you testin tomorrow get good news al be on early to find out - all the best xxxx


----------



## MISS YUMMY 40 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi
I had a night of hot sweats and woke up OMG testing day is [fly]here[/fly] and OMG its a     so off to Doctors for my blood test
Good luck to every one having treatment X


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh no!  Tmi but pee stream all over the place, not enough pee on the stick to get a result.  No spare so have to wait 45 mins for Boots to open and until my bladder is full again!!  Harrumph


----------



## jackie36 (Nov 20, 2009)

Congratulations Miss Yummy             

Nettya , When I test I always wee into a plastic cup find it so much easier and less messy . (also I was told by nurse at clinic to make sure u hadnt had a wee for two hours before testing if you were unable to use first wee of the day )   Good Luck

Goodluck to everyone else testing today.


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Two hours later from the mis-pee stick and did another one and I got a                  

        

Off to the docs for the blood test to confirm.  Yipppideeay!

Good luck to all other testers today and congratulations Miss Yummy!
Nettya
xxx


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Fair chuffed for all you BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Marnie?? xx


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Just a quickie to say congrats to our two bfps today really pleased for you both x guess we will be due around the same time as my oft is today lol
netya   missing the pee stick after waiting two weeks to do it that is sooooo funny
gucci


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!
So happy for those with BFP! Congratulations!

Hi Clasha, thanks for all your positive thoughts but unfortunately it was as I expected. Went for a wee this morning and when I wiped AF had made a slight visit ( tmi ) undeterred, I still did the test and it was a BFP 

Well, what can you do.... Can't do any more than I've already done!
Time now to sit down and reflect. It was a miracle even getting this far!

Good luck with all your pregnancies ladies!

Big hug to those that didn't achieve them. 

Thank you for all your support throughout this torturous 2ww. Would have gone insane without you!
Byeeeeeee!

Love 
Marnie
X x


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Oops sorry girls just read my message to you all it was meant to be BFN! Slip of the finger!

Marnie x x


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations Nettya and Miss Yummy!  
           

Marnie I'm really sorry to hear that honey I was really hoping you would have a good result today you have been such a lovely support to everyone on here and kept a lot of people from going insane! Take care of yourself cause your very special xxx  

Good luck to all those still in the torturous agony of waiting to test      
Sienna twinkle hope you are ok? x

Mrs moderator could you update me please as I got a BFP a few days ago thanks


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Congratulations to the BFP and my thoughts are with everyone who has not been so lucky this time round.

I am just over half way through 2ww from natural FET and have started to get the standard pains I usually get just before my monthly arrives but trying not to read too much into it. I am on annual leave at the moment so I am keeping myself busy by doing lots of shopping and impulse buying !!!!!! My OTD is Weds but at a meeting all day and at work on Tues so I am either going to test Mon or Thurs ? But with my period due at the weekend I think I will know by then anyway !!!

Fingers Crossed

Good Luck Everyone 

Cat


----------



## cherrycake (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello Everyone

I'm testing tomorrow and I was desparate to get online and find out how everyone got on today 

       

I'm sooooooooooo happy for Nettya and Miss Yummy - its given me a bit of hope too!!

So sorry to Marnie - take care xx

I don't think I can take this pressure any longer I may wait 2 hours after my peppermint and and just say what the hell and do it.

Cx


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Morning Ladies, 
well we had our test this morning and the hospital just called and confirmed what we already knew so it a   from us!!!! 

Good Luck to all other ladies testing over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## cherrycake (Jun 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news JJR81  

Cx


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

HI Ladies

Fantastic news on the BFP's - Nettya and Miss Yummy, heres to a happy healthy pregnancy, Marnie and JJR81 massive    to you both.

CAT I am same as you in that OTD next Thursday but if its not to be AF will have definitely shown up before then. Is so wierd this time that I don't want to test Think just can't bare it to be honest would rather knicker watch instead!!!! 

NO major symptoms from me, slight twinges and feeling of AF and slightly tender boobs.  in some ways I wish the Natural FETs were completely natural without the progesterone, then at least if you did have symptoms you could get excited!!! But then I guess the progesterone is a vital part of supporting the pregnancy so roll on the 2ww!!!!

Good luck everyone!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Marnie and JJR81 massive hugs to you both.    

Congarulation's to all the ladies with BFP's  

Afm - still cant get positive that it has worked....well just over week to go...getting typical af symptoms..but that could be just the pesseries...

Beanie xx


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

Corie ~ Thank you so much for your lovely thoughts! I'm glad we've been of some support these past 2wks! Good luck in everything you do!

JJR81 ~ what can I say? Just a big hug to you and hope there will be a positive outcome one day for you!

Rho1 and Beanie ~ thank you for your kind words too! Look after yourselves!

Cherrycake ~ thank you for thinking of me! I hope you find this thread really helpful during your 2ww and good luck!

Last but not least Kathy, I know your OTD is coming up soon so will be keeping an eye on you and I wish you all the luck in the world it's a positive one!

If I've missed anyone out then I'd just like to say all the best to you all.....
In a weird sort of way I'm really gonna miss you lot!
Gonna sign off before I start to cry!
Bye for now
Love Marnie
X x


----------



## Marnie07 (Mar 21, 2010)

PS
Sienna twinkle ~ hope you are ok! Getting worried that you have not posted! 
love Marnie x x


----------



## Suse14 (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your BFN JJR81  ,  

congratulations to all the BFPs, reading your stories gives me hope for the future.

Goodluck to everyone still to test  , 

Suse x


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

for me  

but it is really great to hear of all the other  's   
gives us hope for the future!

elcf


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home this way ladies >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233096.new#new


----------

